# Ants In The Attic



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Something  IN THE  something.

Alone in the Airport

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Back in the day 

C*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

Cats in the Cradle


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Digging in the Dirt 

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Eavesdrop in the Elevator

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Feeling in the pink

G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Grazing in the Grass 

H*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Howling  in the Hollows 

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Insects in the garden*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*J 

Jewels in the Jewelry box 

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Kittens in the Knitting

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Laundering in the Lake

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Manager  in the Mall

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2019)

News in the News Paper

O


----------



## Repondering (Jul 3, 2019)

Oats in the olive press.

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Painting in the Park

Q


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Queens in the Quadrangle


R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Rummaging in the Rubbish 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Sitting in the Stadium

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2019)

Toys in the Toy box

U


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Umbrellas in the Underpass

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Water in the Wellington’s
XYZ 
A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2019)

Animals in the Ark

B


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Bats in the belfry 
C


----------



## Meringue (Jul 6, 2019)

Crumbs in the Crockery

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 6, 2019)

Drinks in the Dining Room

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*Eels in the Estuary *

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Food in the Fridge

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Growing in the Greenhouse 

H


----------



## Meringue (Jul 7, 2019)

Hijinks in the Hotel

I


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Iceberg in the Ice cream 
J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2019)

*Jaguars in the Jungle

K*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Kazooing In the Khyber

L


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2019)

Lifesaving in the Lido  

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Merchandise in the Market

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Nomads in the Netherlands 

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)

Ornament in the Office

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Peas in the Pod

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)

Rosemary in the Recipe

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

*Sage in the Sauce

T*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 9, 2019)

Treacle in th Tart
U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

*Usually in the Ukraine 

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2019)

*Vermicelli in Valhalla

W*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Wallowing in the Water  

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Yak in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Ape in the Armchair 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2019)

*Bugs in the Bed 

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Chatter in the Classroom

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Dark in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Eyestrain in the Exam

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

Friends in the Forum 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2019)

*Germs in the Ginger

H*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Hot in the Heatwave⛱☀

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Ideal in the Incubator

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Joker in the Jury 

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Kites in the Kalahari   🏜

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Leaking in the Loo 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Man in the Moon

N


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Mist in the morning

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Noise in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

*Octopi in the Oregano

P*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Parking in the Puddle 

Q/R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Quickstepping in the Quadrangle  

R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)

*Racing in the Roadway

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2019)

Stars in the Sky

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)

*Toe-tapping on the Tarmac 

U*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2019)

Uranium in the underground 
V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Viking in the vestibule

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Who's in the Whatsit 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

X-raying the X-Man

Y


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

Or.....X-Man in the X-Ray

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2019)

Yodeling in the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

August in the Arctic 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2019)

Bats in the Barn

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2019)

Captain in the Cockpit 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Exploring in the Earth

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Football in the Fall

G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

Geese in the Grease

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Hollering in the Hallway

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

Isolation in the Infirmary

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

*Jam in the Jelly Jar

K*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Kicked in the Khyber 

L


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Leeches in the Lagoon  

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Missing in the Maze 

N


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

Novices in the Nunnery

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Oboes in the Orchestra

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

Pies in the Pantry  

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

*Quacking in the Quarry 

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2019)

*Refinement in the Rialto

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Saltines in the Soup

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2019)

*Tacos in the Testes

U*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 20, 2019)

*Undercurrents in The Ukraine 

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Victoria's your Valentine

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 21, 2019)

Walking in the Woodlands

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Yodeling in the Yard 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Adventure in the Airplane

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

*Bend in the Back-end

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Cashier in the Cafeteria

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Down in the Doldrums 

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2019)

*Enemy in the East

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Frosty in the Freezer

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Grassy in the Garden 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

Hitchhike in the Hills

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Innards in the Inside   

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Jammin' in the Joint 

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Karaoke in the Kibbutz 

L


----------



## Meringue (Jul 27, 2019)

Lumps in the Lasange

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

Money in the Machines

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Nicky in the Navy

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Orienteering in the Open 

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 28, 2019)

Pickles in the Pantry

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Quiver in the Quicksand

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Rainwater in the River 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Scared in the Storm

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Thunder in the Tetons 

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Unhappy in the Ukraine 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Victory in the Voyage

W


----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2019)

windows in the wing

XYZ or A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Zithering in the Zoo

A


----------



## Meringue (Jul 30, 2019)

Aromas in the Air

B


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

Bees in the barn 
C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

Cats in the Crawlspace 

D


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

Duel in the dugout 
E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

*Easter in the East 

F*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 31, 2019)

Feathers in the Futon

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Gathering  in the Gazebo

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Heaving in the Harmonica 

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*Illness in the Inn.

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Joining in the Jubilee

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Kangaroo in the Kaftan 

L


----------



## Meringue (Aug 1, 2019)

Lice in the Laundry  

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

Man in the Men's room

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Notes in the Newsletter

O


----------



## Kadee (Aug 1, 2019)

Oranges in the orchard 
P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Puppies in the Playpen

Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Quiet in the Quarry 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Running in the Rain

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Something in the Soup 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Taking in the Tournament

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Unsteady in the Underwear 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2019)

*Vinegar in the Vatican

W*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

*Water in the Well

X/Y/Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Yawning in the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Repondering (Aug 4, 2019)

Zombies in the Zodiac 

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Annex in the Action

B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Bilious in the Boat

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Cat in the Cupboard

D


----------



## Repondering (Aug 6, 2019)

Daiquiris in the Drawingroom 

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Earwigs in the Eiderdown 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Frogs in the Freezer

G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Gargling in the Garden 

H


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Hysterics in the Hospital


I


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Ipads in the Insane -asylum 

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Jumping in the Joint

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Karaoke in the Kitchen 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Living in the Limelight

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Mooing in the Meadow 

N


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2019)

naughty in the night

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Offer in the Office

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2019)

_Pythons in the Panties

Q_


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2019)

Quickstep in the Question 
R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Relative in the Reunion

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Sausage in the Sandwich 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Tragedy in the Town

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2019)

_Ulcers in the Udders

V_


----------



## Repondering (Aug 13, 2019)

Vicars in the Vineyard 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Wading in the Water

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Aphids in the Air

B


----------



## Meringue (Aug 14, 2019)

Bangers in the Barn

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Cattle in the Corn

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)

*Diamonds in the Dungeon

E*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

*Elephant in the Elevator

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)

*Frogs in the Fireplace

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Growing in the Garden

H


----------



## chic (Aug 15, 2019)

happy in the heather

I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2019)

Insomnia in the Igloo 

J


----------



## Meringue (Aug 15, 2019)

Jogging in the Jungle

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Kettle in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Locked in the Lavatory 

M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2019)

*Moms in the Military

N*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2019)

Newbie in the neighbourhood 
O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2019)

*Owls in the Outhouse

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2019)

*Puppies in the Pound

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Quiver in the Quicksand

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 17, 2019)

*Ribbons in the Rainbow

S*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Swimming in the Shallows 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Talking in the Tunnel

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2019)

*Urchins in the Urinals

V*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Vegans in the Vatican 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Waiting in the Wing

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2019)

*Yaks in the Yucatan

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Zipline in the Zoo

A


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2019)

aching in the Alps

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2019)

Baby in the Bassinet 

C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Crying in the Cradle 

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2019)

*Detour in the Driveway

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2019)

*Eggs in the Evening

F*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Forward in the Front 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2019)

Gimmick in the Game

H


----------



## chic (Aug 21, 2019)

hay in the harvest

I


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Ice in  the Icebag

J*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Joker in the Jury

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Kindness in the Kennel

L


----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2019)

luck in the lottery

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Meandering in the Mall

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Nothing in the Net

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Optimistic in the Operation

P


----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2019)

petunias in the patch

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Running in the Rain  

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Singing in the Shower

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2019)

*Tomatoes in the Terrarium

U*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Unsure in the Unknown 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)

Vermin in the Vegetables

W


----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2019)

wishing in the wisteria

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Alive in the Afterlife  

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Berries in the Bushes

C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

Caught in the Cupboard 

D


----------



## Meringue (Aug 28, 2019)

Dust in the Drawers


E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2019)

*Elephant in the Elevator ! 

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)

*Fettucini in the Forest

G*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Greenfly in the Garden 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Honey in the Hive

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)

*Icicles in the Igloo

J*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2019)

*Jumping Beans in the Jar

K*


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

knishes in the kibbutz

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

Loophole in the Loan

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2019)

Mobs in the Malls

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

*Neighbors in the Neighborhood

O*


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

oranges in the orchard

P


----------



## Meringue (Aug 31, 2019)

Picnics in the Park

Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Quibbling in the Queue 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Ruin in the Race

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*Sauerkraut in the Solarium

T*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Tutankhamun in the Tomb 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*Ukuleles in the Undergrowth

V*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2019)

Villas in the Valley

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*Wiccans in the Water

X*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Aching in the Armour 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2019)

*Bowling in the Balkans

C*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 2, 2019)

Cottages in the Country


D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

Dangling in the Ditch

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Eavesdropping in the Evening 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2019)

Favorite in the Family

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2019)

Games in the Game room

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Harlots in the Hebrides

I*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2019)

*Indians in their Igloos 

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Juggling in the Jungle

K*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2019)

*Keys in the kiosk 

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2019)

*Locusts in the Lemonade

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Meander in the Meadow

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

Nocturnal in the Night 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Obstruct  in the Outfield

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2019)

Paddling in the Pool

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2019)

*Quails in the Road !

R*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Rats in the Rubbish 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Sardines in the Sandwich

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2019)

*Tuna in the Toaster 

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Uptight in the Urals

V*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2019)

Vampire in the Village 

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)

Waiting in the waiting room

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Sep 8, 2019)

Yaks in Yellowstone


Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)

*Zebras in the Zoo*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2019)

*Asteroids in the Alps 

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

Bagels in the Bakery

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

*Crabcakes in the Convent

D*


----------



## chic (Sep 9, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *Crabcakes in the Convent
> 
> D*



Maybe just crabs?   

distressed in the dark

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Earwigs in the Evening 

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2019)

Fleas in the Forests 

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Green in the Garden

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2019)

*Harlots in the Harbor

I*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Imbibing in the Infirmary 

J


----------



## chic (Sep 11, 2019)

joking in the junkyard

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2019)

*Keying in the Kiosk 

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2019)

*Lurking in the Louvre

M*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2019)

Mess in the Mailbag 

N


----------



## Meringue (Sep 12, 2019)

Nightingales in the Nest


O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2019)

Overtime in the Office

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2019)

Peaceful in the Park

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2019)

*Quinces in the Quarry

R*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2019)

Running in the Rain 

S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2019)

*Swimming in the Swamp

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)

Talking in the Theater

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2019)

*Urinating in the University

V*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2019)

*Voices in the Vault 

W*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 14, 2019)

*Weevils in the Whiskey

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

Angling in the Aquarium 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2019)

*Bologna in the Balkans

C*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2019)

*Cafeteria in the Cellar 

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2019)

Dialogue in the Diary

E


----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2019)

eels in the estuary

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2019)

*Fajitas in the Falklands

G*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 15, 2019)

Gypsies in the Gymnasium 

H


----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2019)

harpies in the hall

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2019)

*Iguanas in the Inkwells

J*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2019)

*Jailbirds in the Jail 

K*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 16, 2019)

*Kernels in the Kettle

L*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2019)

*Laughing in the Loonie Bin

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

Magnify in the Mirror

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

*Nocturnal  in the Night

O *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

Offal in the Oven 

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

*Peanuts in the Pancakes*

Q


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2019)

questions in the quiz

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*Ravioli in the Restaurant

S*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

*Spaghetti In the Supermarket

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Toddler in the Train

U


----------



## chic (Sep 18, 2019)

underfed in the underpass

V


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

Veins in the Valves 

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Wet in the Water 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Yonder in the Yukon

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Sep 18, 2019)

Arrivals in the Airport

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Bathing in the Buttermilk 

C


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2019)

Clamming in the Coral sea

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2019)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## chic (Sep 19, 2019)

escaping in the Everglades

F


----------



## Meringue (Sep 20, 2019)

Following in the Footsteps


G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

Gate in the Garden

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Hair in the Haggis 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

Inept in the Investigation

J


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

Judges in the Jury 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Kale in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Leaping in the Lagoon 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Magic in the Moment

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2019)

News in the Newspaper 

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

*Oil in the Oil tank 

P*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Poo in the Park 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2019)

Quacking in the Quagmire 

R


----------



## Meringue (Sep 22, 2019)

Romance in the Riviera 


S


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2019)

scallions in the stew

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2019)

Trouble in the Tollbooth

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Under in the Upper 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2019)

*Vultures in the Volkswagen

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Walking in the Woods

X/Y


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2019)

yuckiness in the yardarm

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Alcohol in the Afternoon 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Boat in the Bay

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

Children in the Classroom

D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Dancing in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Effort in the Escape

F


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2019)

flaws in the flagon

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Grinning in the Garden 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Hitchhike in the Highway

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2019)

Ice in the Igloo 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2019)

*Juveniles in the Jungle

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Knot in the Kite

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Lumpy in the Leotard 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2019)

*Mushrooms in the Maldives

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Nonsense in the Newspaper

O


----------



## Millyd (Sep 27, 2019)

Oranges in the orchid 
P


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)

peonies in the park

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 27, 2019)

Quills in the Quilting

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2019)

*Roses in the Rose Garden

S*


----------



## Kadee (Sep 27, 2019)

Sage in the stew 
T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Tiger in the Tank   (old commercial)

U


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2019)

underwear in the urinal?

V


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

valkyries in the vale

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Washing in the Waterfall 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2019)

*Yachts in the Yangtze

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Zip in the  Zeppelin

A


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

acolytes in the aisle 

B


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2019)

Beans in the Bags 

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Crying in the Chapel 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2019)

Clothes in the Closet

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Doodling in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Echo in the Elevator

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2019)

Fat in the Fryer

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2019)

*Gargoyles in the Grotto

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Hit in the Helmet

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 2, 2019)

_Icicles in the Icebox

J_


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)

jiving in the joint

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

Kippers in the Kitten 

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 2, 2019)

*Leaving  in the Limousine 

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2019)

News in the Newspaper

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Object in the Ocean

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Parrots in the Pool 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2019)

*Queens in the Quarry 

R*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2019)

Rice in the Risotto


S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2019)

*Suds in the Soup?

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Taxi in the Tunnel

U


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

undulating in the undercroft

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Variance in the Variables 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Wiggling in the Water

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2019)

*Yaks in the Yucatan

Z*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Zapped in the Zoo 

A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2019)

*Armadillos in the Ark 

B*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 6, 2019)

Beans in the Bistro


C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Curriculum in the College

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Doodling in the Dark 

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)

*Eating in the East-wing 

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)

Fish in the Fish Bowl


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2019)

*Gangrene in the Gall bladder

H*


----------



## chic (Oct 8, 2019)

hushed in the hut

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

Icy in the Igloo

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2019)

Jelly in the Jar

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Kazooing in the Kremlin 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2019)

*Languishing in the Louvre

M*


----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)

meandering in the maze

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Noises in the Night 

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

*Openings in the Outhouse * 

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Peas in the Potty 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2019)

*Queen in the Beehive

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2019)

*Restroom in the Restaurant *

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Spooky in the Shed

T


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

tea on the table


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2019)

*Underwear in the Urinal ?

V*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 11, 2019)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Kadee (Oct 11, 2019)

Waddle in the water 
XYZ 
A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2019)

*Youths in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Amusement  in the Adventure

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Buzzing in the Bell 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2019)

*Coyotes in the Corridor

D*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

Diving in the Deep 

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2019)

Earrings in the Ear

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2019)

*Fire in the Forest! 

G*


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)

grasshoppers in the garden

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)

Horse in the Hay

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2019)

*Infants in the Incubators

J*


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2019)

jewelry in the junkyard

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Komondor in the Kennel

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Lounging in the Lounge 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Mislead in the Merchandise

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

*Nonsense  in the News 

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2019)

*Owls in the Operating Room

P*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Penguins in the Park

Q


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

*Quality in the Q-Tips

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Rickety in the Rocker

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)

Sniffing in the Snuff 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Taking in the Tournament

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Using up the utilities

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Oops! Sorry....

Utterly in the Uproar 

V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

*Villains in the Village 

W*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Wildlife in the Woods

Z/ A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)

Apples in the apple pie

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Bathing in the Buttermilk 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2019)

*Cavorting in the Chutney

D*


----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2019)

deciding in the dugout

E


----------



## Meringue (Oct 18, 2019)

Encounters in the Entry


F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2019)

Frogs in the Fog

G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2019)

*Gas in the Garage 

H*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 19, 2019)

Hysterics in the Helicopter


I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2019)

Imbibing in the Inn 

J


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

*Junk in the Jewelry 

K*


----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2019)

knights in the knoll

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Loophole in the Loan

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

tinytn said:


> Junk in the Jewelry



Or Jewelry in the Junk?  

M
Mongoose in the Mall

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

^^^^

*Nobody in the News

O *


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2019)

*Organ in the Orchestra *

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2019)

*Pudding in the Piano

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Quails in the Quagmire

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2019)

*Robins in the Robins Nest*

*S*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Sand in the Socks !

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2019)

*Tofu in the Thames

U*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Ugly colors in the Undergarments section ?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Useful tools in the Underneath cupboards?
I give up....

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Vultures in the Valley

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Wagon in the Walkway

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2019)

*Ying in the Yang

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

Applause in the Auditorium

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Beeswax in the buckets

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2019)

*Cucumbers in the Cupcakes

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Daisies in the Dumpster

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

*Elephant in the Elevator!

F*


----------



## chic (Oct 21, 2019)

flames in the furnace

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Geese in the Garden

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Hiking in the Himalayas 

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2019)

Ice in the Igloo.

J


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Juddering in the Jeep 

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2019)

*Kissing in the Kissing Booth*

*L*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Lost in the Lowlands

(I just noticed that many of these would make great titles for short stories or books!    )


M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Morphine in the Meat Loaf

N*


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2019)

nodding in the nest

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2019)

Oranges in the Oven

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

People in the Picture

Q  (Back to Q, so soon?   )


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Queasy in the Quagmire 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Ride in the Rodeo

S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2019)

*Stuff in the Sink

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Traffic in the Town

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2019)

*Urchins in the Undergrowth

V*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 24, 2019)

Viper in the Vegetation

W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Washing in the Well 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Yurts in the Yonder

Z/ A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

*Zippers in the Attic *
A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Art in the Atrium

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

*Bats in the Belfry 

c*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Cats in the Cabinet

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

*Dolls in the Doll-house

E*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Elves in the Entryway

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

*Fish in the frypan

G*


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

grass in the grange
H


----------



## Meringue (Oct 25, 2019)

Honey in the Hive

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)

*Insects in the Isthmus

J*


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

jivin' in the joint

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Kisses in the Kissing Booth

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2019)

Ladies in the Lounge

M


----------



## Millyd (Oct 25, 2019)

Mice in the Mezzanine 
N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)

*Nitwits in the Nursery

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Outdoors in the Orchard

P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)

*Posters in the Post 

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Rhubarb in the Rain

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Shows in the Series

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Tomato juice in the Tumbler

U


----------



## RubyK (Oct 26, 2019)

Uncle on the Ukulele

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Valuables in the Vault

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2019)

*Waffles in the Weeds

X*


----------



## chic (Oct 27, 2019)

skipping X

youngsters in the yard

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2019)

Zithering in the Zoo 

A


----------



## toffee (Oct 27, 2019)

aunty's      anckles

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2019)

*Bugs in the bed

C*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Cougars in the Campground

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2019)

*Dancing in the Dark*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Eating in the Elevator

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2019)

Flying in the Fog

G


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

growing in the garden

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2019)

Hair in the Hoover 

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*Icicles in the Igloo

J*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2019)

Jam in the jar

K


----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2019)

kids in the kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Laughing in the Lifeboat

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Mix-up in the Making

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Narcoleptic in the Night

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Ox in the Outhouse  

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Octopus in the Ocean

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Pollywogs in the Puddles

Q ?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*Q tips in the Quarry 

R*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Rocks in the Rubble

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2019)

Sail in the Sound

T


----------



## Meringue (Oct 30, 2019)

Termites in the Trunk


U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Ugly vehicles in the Used car lot

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2019)

*Velvet in the Vineyard

W*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Waves in the Waterfall

Y/ Z


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2019)

*Yokes in the Yeast 

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Zebras in the Zone

A


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

acacias in the atrium

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Bats in the Belfry

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)

*Croissants in the Chapel

D*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Dust in the Dresser drawers.

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Earthworms in the Earth 

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2019)

Frogs in the Fields 

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Glimmers in the Gloom

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2019)

*Humdingers in the Haunted-houseI

I*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Idioms in the Idiosyncrasies

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Joker in the Jail

K


----------



## Meringue (Nov 1, 2019)

Keys in the Kitchen


L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Lavender in the Lavatory

M


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

mice in the museum

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Nonsense in the Novel

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Oboes in the Orchestra 

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Pimentos in the Pizza

Q


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Quiet in the Quarry 

R


----------



## Meringue (Nov 2, 2019)

Riots in the Roads


S


----------



## toffee (Nov 2, 2019)

SILLY SAUSAGE SAVOURY SORT 

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Tarts in the Toaster

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2019)

*Uncles in the Universe

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Vocal in the Video

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Warp in the Window

Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Yodeling in the Yard 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Achy in the Abdomen

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2019)

*Barfing in the Balkans

C*


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2019)

clouds in the canyon

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

Drums in the Distance 

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Eery in the Everglades

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2019)

Failure in the Fad

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2019)

Gerbils in the Grass

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Holes in the Handkerchiefs 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2019)

*Ink in the Intestines

J*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Jewels in the Jetliner

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

*Keys in the Keyhole 

L*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Light in the lanterns

M


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2019)

maggots in the mold

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Nature in the Night

O


----------



## Meringue (Nov 6, 2019)

Owls in the Orchard


P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Playing in the Puddles 

Q/R


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)

Queens in the queues

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Riders in the Rodeo

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Show in the Stadium

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Two in the Tent

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*Undies in the Urinals

V*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Vacation in the Valley

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2019)

Whales in the Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*Xanax in the Xbox

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

Yodeling in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

Ants in the Armchair 

B


----------



## Meringue (Nov 7, 2019)

Bugs in the Bed 


C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Crumbs in the Couch

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2019)

Diggers in the Ditch!

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Eels in the Eateries  

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2019)

*Fish in the Fryer 

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2019)

*Gumballs in the Guacamole

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Hide in the House

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Inlets in the Isles

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Jumbo in the Jungle 

K


----------



## Meringue (Nov 8, 2019)

Kiss in the Kiosk

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Living in the Limelight

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Mysteries in the Mansion

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Nobody in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Owl in the Orchestra

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Party  in the Pavilion

Q


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2019)

*Rodents in the Rodeo

S*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

Swishing in the Snow 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2019)

*Torpedos in the Tetons

U*


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2019)

Unicorns in the Ukraine

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Visions in the Vatican 

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Winds in the Winter

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Yakking in the Yard Sale

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

*Apples in the Apple Pie*

*B*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2019)

*Birds in the Birds nest 

C*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Clothing in the Collections

D


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)

dough in the donuts

E


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)

Elephants in the east

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Figures in the Fog

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Ghosts in the Graveyard 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Havoc in the Hideaway

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Information in the Investigation

J


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2019)

Jaguars in the Jungle


K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Kindness in the kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2019)

*Laughing in the Lunchroom

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Meeting in the Mall

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing in the Notebook

O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Odds in the Outcome

P


----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2019)

playboy in the penthouse

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Quaintness in the Quote

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Rabbits in the Road

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Streams in the Scenery

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

*Toddlers in the Toys

U*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

tinytn said:


> Toddlers in the Toys



They climbed right in?  How many were in there, then? 

^^^^^

Uncles in the Uber

V


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)

valkyries in the vestibule

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Wading in the Water

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

Adapt  in the Audition

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Bubbles in the billions

C


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2019)

cats in the cubbyhole

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Diving in the Deep

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

Elephants in the East

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Feud in the Family

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2019)

*Guppies in the Garden

H*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Hornets in the Hive

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2019)

*Illness in the Islands

J*


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

jalopy in the junkyard

K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Kazooing in the Kitchen 

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 15, 2019)

Locusts in the Lavender

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Map in the Magazine

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)

*Ninjas in the Netherlands

O*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Order in the Organization

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)

*Petticoats in the Poconos

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Quiet in the Questioning

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2019)

*Raining in the Rotunda 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Standing in the Shadows

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

Teaching in the Tech. School

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Underneath in the Underground  

V


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2019)

vaping in the valley

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Wallowing in the Wilderness

Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Oops!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

Yelling in the Yard 

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2019)

Ants in the Area

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Bugs in the Building

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2019)

Children in the Car

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Diamonds in the Dirt

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2019)

*Eggs in the Eclairs

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Fantasy in the Flight

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Gum in the Glovebox

H


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2019)

home in the Himalayas

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Instincts in the Interns

J


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

Jammin' in the Juke Joint

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Kinks in the Kitestring

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2019)

*Lasagna in the Laundromat

M*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Miscellaneous in the Mailroom

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

Nuns in the Nude

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Otters in the Outhouse

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

*People in the Palace

Q*


----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2019)

quarrels in the quarters

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)

Rearrange in the  Room

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Shuffling in the Sand 

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Thoughts in the Theater

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Unhappy in the Underworld 

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

Visitors in the Vacation

W


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2019)

washing in the water

XYZA


----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2019)

Yaks in the yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Activity  in the Apartment

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Boredom in the Backyard

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2019)

*Comedian in the Cab

D*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Dust in the Dollhouse  (Or, Doll in the doghouse   )

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2019)

Eggs in the Easter Basket


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Frost in the Freezer

G


----------



## Pam (Nov 23, 2019)

Gardenias in the garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Hot spots in the Heaters

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Idle in the Igloo

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Jesters in the Jailhouse

K


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

knaves in the kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Living in the Limelight

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Music in the mansion

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Nightmare in the Night

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Omen in the Obelisk  

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Painting in the Park

Q


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Quick in the Quicksand 

R


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

riding in the rodeo

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

*Singing in the Saloon 

T*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Tadpole in the Tank

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2019)

*Upstairs in the University

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

Vegetables in the Vegetable Garden

W


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

wasps in the wilds

XYZA


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

Adobe in the Andes

B


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

beer in the brewery

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

coffee in the cloakroom

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Down in the Dumps

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Eleanor in the East

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

Family in the Festivities

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Further in the Future

G*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Gone in the Gale

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Enjoyment in the Entertainment

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2019)

*Falcons in the Falklands

G*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Gas in the Gas Tank

H*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 26, 2019)

*Hemp in the Hedge

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

Impress  in the  Interview

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

Jade in the Jewelry 

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

*Kiwi's in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

Looking in the Lens

M


----------



## chic (Nov 27, 2019)

maggots in the mango

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Nervous in the Night 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2019)

*Onions in the Outhouse

P*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> Onions in the Outhouse


Oh, no!  It was already rather difficult to stay in there, for long enough!

P

Peels in the Pail

Q


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

*Quails in the Quarry 

R*


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

ruts in the road

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

Sink holes  in the Sand

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)

Train in the Tunnel

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Uppermost in the Uplands 

V


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2019)

violets in the valley

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Whooshing in the Wind 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2019)

Zebra's in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

Anxious in the Ambulance

B


----------



## Meringue (Nov 29, 2019)

Bored in the Boardroom


C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Crumbs in the Crockpot

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)

*Dinner in the Diner 

E*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 29, 2019)

Evict in the evening 
F


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2019)

*Feathers in the Fajitas

G*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Glitches in the Gallop

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

Helpless in the Hills

I


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2019)

irritated in the inn

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Jiving in Jamaica 

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Keyholes in the Keg

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

Lemons in the Limes

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Meaning in the Milestones

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Nothing in the Noggin 

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Orneriness in the Ogres

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2019)

*Possums in the Pool

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2019)

Quiet  in the   Quiz

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2019)

*Roosters in the Rockies

S*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Shipyard in the Shores
T


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

teens in the tearoom

U


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)

Uncover in the Utensils

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Vicars in the Vestry

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Wailing in the West

X/ Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

X-rays in the X-Ray room

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2019)

Yelling in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Zany in the Zone

A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2019)

Arguments in the Auditorium  


B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Boys in the Band

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2019)

Carrots in the Casserole


D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

*Dog in the Dollhouse

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Escape in the Excitement

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Fingers in the Food  (As in..."Don't put your fingers in the food"  )

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

*Gamblers in the Games
H*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 3, 2019)

*Heroes in the Hotel

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2019)

_*Incubators in the Infirmary

J*_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Jostled in the Jungle 

K


----------



## Meringue (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisses in the Kibbutz  


L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2019)

*Laughter in the Lounge

M*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Missing in the Mess  (Some of my "important" papers, are here, someplace, i'm sure...  )

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)

Nap in the Nightclub

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

opportunity in the (job) openning

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)

Patchwork in the Pavement

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Quality in the Quilting

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2019)

*Rollin' in the River  ♫

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2019)

Standing in the Snow

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)

*Typhoon in the Thames

U*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 5, 2019)

Unity in the Universe

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Vacation in the Valley

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Soaking in the Sunshine

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^  OOPS, sorry!  I missed a page! 

Carry on...

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Wading  in the  Water

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Albatross in the Air

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Bagels in the Breakfast

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)

Children in the City

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Daylight in the Distance

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)

*Eucalyptus in the Everglades

F*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2019)

*Flies in the flywheel 

G*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 5, 2019)

*Gamma Rays in the Galaxy

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)

*Hippos in the Hebrides

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2019)

Icky in the Icing

J


----------



## Meringue (Dec 6, 2019)

Jittery in the Jungle


K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

*Kettle in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Last in the Line 

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Meds in the Mail

N


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2019)

needy in the Netherlands

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Oboes in the Orchestra 

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2019)

*Parking in the Park

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2019)

*Quaking in the Quarry

R*


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2019)

racing in the roundabout

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Spinach in the Supper

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

Tommy in the Tub

U


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 8, 2019)

Unknown in the Universe

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Voles in the Vatican 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2019)

*Wafers in the Willows

X*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2019)

*X's in the Xerox 

Y*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Yawning in the Yard

Z


----------



## Repondering (Dec 8, 2019)

*Zygotes in the Ziggurat 

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Amuse in the Aircraft

B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Baboons in the Buff 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)

*Cashmere in the Closet

D*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2019)

*Dog in the Dog bone box!

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Eager  in the  Entrance

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)

*Fragrance in the Factory

G*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 9, 2019)

*Gnats in the Guestroom 

H*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 10, 2019)

Hysterics in the Helicopter


I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Igloos in the Illustration

J


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

jalopy in the junkyard

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

Kelloggs in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Lilies in the Lake

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

*Mess in the men's room 

N*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Noises in the Nose 

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Pepper in the Pie

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2019)

*Queens in the Quicksand

R*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Rice in the Room

S


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

sesame seeds in the salad

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Timer in the TV

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Unnoticed in the Underwear

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Variations in the Value

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*Wisdom in the Wise

X/Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2019)

X-acto knife in the X-ray 

Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*Yodeling in the Yard 

Z/A*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Athletes in the Arena

B


----------



## Meringue (Dec 12, 2019)

Beef  in the Butchers


C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Clucking in the Coop 

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

*Down in the Dumps

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Early in the Evening

F


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 12, 2019)

Food in the Freezer

G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Gathering in the   Gameroom

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Hares in the Habitat

I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

*Iron in the icebox?*

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2019)

*Jiving in the Jungle

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2019)

Kale in the Kitchen

L


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

Lilies in the Limoges

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Madhouse in the  Mall

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2019)

*Nutmeg in the Noodles

O*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Observing in the Observatory

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

People in the Pitstop

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Quiet  in the Quiz

R


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

reveling in the roadrace

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2019)

Ship in the Sea

T


----------



## Kadee (Dec 13, 2019)

Tiles in the toilet 
U


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Trouble in the Theater

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2019)

*Unicorns in the Universe

V*


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

vikings in the victory

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 14, 2019)

Woodworm in the wardrobe

XYZ


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2019)

yoked in the yardarm

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Aroma in the Armpits 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2019)

*Bumpkins in the Bailiwick

C*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2019)

*Coffee in the Cup

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Danger in the Dark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2019)

*Eggshells in the Euphrates

F*


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

fandancers in the flamenco

G


----------



## Kadee (Dec 15, 2019)

Grouch in the group 
H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Hiking in the Hills 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2019)

Involve in the Investigation

J


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

judges in the judiciary

K/L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Lather in the Laundry 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Music in the Mountains

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)

*Nutmeg in the Netherlands

O*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Ovals in the Optometry Office Eyeglass frames

P


----------



## Repondering (Dec 16, 2019)

Pesetas in the Pinata 

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)

*Quartz in the Quesadillas

R*


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2019)

raking in the Rockies

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Swimming in the Shallows 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2019)

*Trumpets in the Terrarium

U*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Unknowns in the Unexpected

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2019)

*Vultures in the Valley's

W*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Wonders in the Week

Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2019)

*Yolanda in the Yard?

Z*


----------



## Kadee (Dec 17, 2019)

Z  
Advanced in the Algebra 
B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Books in the Boxes

C


----------



## Kadee (Dec 17, 2019)

Carton in the car 
D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2019)

Drugs in the Drug Store

E


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

expression in the essay

F


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2019)

Frogs in the Fens

G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2019)

Gag in the Game

H


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

halos in heaven

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Interruptions in the Instructions

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)

*Joking in the Jet

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

King in the  Kingdom

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)

*Lady in the Lake

M*


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

manufactured in the monopoly

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Napping in the Nest

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)

*Owls in the Oval Office

P*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Puppy in the Playhouse

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2019)

*Quadraceps in the Quintuplets 


R*


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2019)

Rats in the rafters

S


----------



## Kadee (Dec 20, 2019)

Salmon in the stream 
T


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2019)

tarragon in the tamales

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2019)

Unicorns in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Varmints in the Vatican

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

wagon in the woods

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Yelling in the Yard

Z


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Zigging in the Zags 

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*Ants in the Attic  again 

B*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 21, 2019)

Bacon in the Breakfast  


C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

Chocolate in the Cookies 

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*Dessert in the Desert 

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*Eggs in the Eagles

F*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Frog in the Fog 

G


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)

gabbing in the gazebo

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

hesitation in the hospital

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

Ice in the Icebox

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Jokes in the Jury Room

K*


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

knitting in the kitchen

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Lost in the Lagoon*

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2019)

Monks in the Monastery 

N


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

nasturtiums in the nursery

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2019)

*Octopus in the Ozarks

P*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Panic in the Palace 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Rocks in the Roadway

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Stuff in the Sandbox*
U/V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2019)

Vicar in the Vestry

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2019)

Water in the washing  machine

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2019)

Yarn in the Yard sale

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2019)

Animals in the Ark


B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Bears in the Bar 

C*


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2019)

Copha  in the cookie 
D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Dough in the DonutShop

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2019)

Earrings in the Ears


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2019)

Fleas in the Foxhole 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2019)

*Grits in the Garbage

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2019)

Hectic in the House 

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Is in the Isis 

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

Jelly in the Jar

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Knickers in the Kilts 

L*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Light colors in the Linoleum

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Moms in the Monastery    

N*


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2019)

nuts in the nook

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2019)

Okapi in the Orangery 

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2019)

*Painters in the Park 

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Running in the Rain

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2019)

Singing in the Spa

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Tops in the Toyshop

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)

*Unisom in the Uplands

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2019)

Victory in the Voting

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Wadding the Water 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Yapping in the Yoga class  



Z/ A


----------



## Repondering (Dec 27, 2019)

Zealots in the Zodiac

A


----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2019)

Austrians in the ancestry

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2019)

Berries in the Breakfast

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Cherubs in the Church 

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2019)

*Dog in the Doghouse
E*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 28, 2019)

*Events in the Epilogue 

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2019)

Fly in the Fog

G


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2019)

gnats in the garden

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2019)

*Horses  in the Hay

I*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Images in the Inkblots

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2019)

*Jumping in the Jet

K*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Kicking in the Keg

L


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2019)

lost in the lagoon

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

Man in the Middle

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Nappies in the Nursery 

O


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2019)

Owls in the Orchard


P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*Peacocks in the Parlor 

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Quiet in the Quagmire 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2019)

*Roses in the Rafters

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2020)

Safari in the Sahara

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2020)

Trouble in the Toaster

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2020)

Uncertain in the Universe

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2020)

Vines in the vineyard

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*Winking in the Whirlwind

X*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes'es, in the Yesterdays

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Accordion in the Abbey 

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Bristles in the Brush

C


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Corn in the Chicken 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2020)

Data in the Document 

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 4, 2020)

Elephants in the Edelweiss

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2020)

Favorite in the  Family

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2020)

*Gangsters in the Gazebo

H*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Happy in the Hacienda 

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2020)

Infant in the Incubator

J


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Jaywalker in the Jungle 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Kumquats   in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2020)

Ladies in the Ladies room

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Marzipan in the Mausoleum

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*Nuts in the Nut Bread

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

Object in the Ocean

P


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

perfection in the pageant

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)

*Quirks in the Quran

R*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Reading in the Rulebook 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)

*Sandwiches in the Suitcase

T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2020)

Texting in the Theater 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 8, 2020)

Umpires in the Underground

V


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2020)

vexed in the valley

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Wandering in the Woods 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*X-Lax in the X-Box

Y*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Yelps in the Yawns

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2020)

Zebu in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Ache in the Arm 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2020)

Backup in the Band

C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

corn in the can

D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Dreary in the Dungeon 

F


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Frost in the Fridge 

G*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Gladness in the Gratitude

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Halibut in the Harbor

I*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Interest in the Ink cartridge colors

J


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Junk in the Jewelry box

K*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

knots in the knitting

L


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Leaves in the laundry?

M*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Leaves in the laundry?


Someone's been rolling in them, outdoors, for fun in Autumn? That's what I pictured.


mittens in the mudroom

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2020)

*Napping in the Nursery*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Olives in the Ozarks

P*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 10, 2020)

*Phantoms in the Pharmacy 

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Quintuplets in the Quarry

R*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 11, 2020)

Raspberries in the Roulade


S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

*Soles in the Shoes 

T*


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2020)

tomatoes in the tacos

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Underneath in the Underground 

V


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

Vague sounds in the Vaccuum

W


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*Water in the well!

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Abseiling in the Afternoon 

B


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2020)

Bread in the Bakery


C


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2020)

*Concrete in the Car

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Dolphins in the Dowry

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Edit in the Edition

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Friends in the Forum

G


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Ghost in the Guestroom 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Help in the Homeroom

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

_Iodine in the Inventory_

_J_


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Jolly in the JuiceBar

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Kvetching in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Leftovers in the Lunchboxes

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Magic in the Moment

N


----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2020)

nuts in the nest

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 14, 2020)

Orang Utans in the Open

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Poodle in the Puddle 

Q/R


----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2020)

quills in the quagmire

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2020)

Rally in the Race

S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 14, 2020)

*Singing in the Sunshine

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)

*Troubles in the Tummy

U*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

Upgrade in the Utilities

V


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Varmints in the Vatican 

W


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*White washcloths  in the washer

X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Yelling in the yodelling

Z/ A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

Apple in the Apple Pie

B


----------



## Repondering (Jan 16, 2020)

*Bumblebees in the Boudoir 

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Cavorting in the Courthouse

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dancing in the Disco

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Explode in the Enclosure

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Fish in the Frypan

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Girls in  the Gym

H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Heaters in the House

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2020)

*Ink in the Intestines

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Jumping in the Joint

K


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2020)

*Kool-ade  in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Leftover lunches in the Lockers

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Malcontents in the Mezzanine

N*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Neighbors in the New place

O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Overacting in the Opera 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Potluck in the Poconos

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Quadrupeds in the Queue 

R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2020)

Red Pepper in the Refrigerator

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 19, 2020)

Oops


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2020)

*Slop in the Soup 

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2020)

Timer in the Toaster

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2020)

*Usherettes in the Universe

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

Videos in the VCR

W


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2020)

*Wedding in the War Room

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Air in the Atmosphere 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*Bells in the Belfry

C*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Bugs in the Balloons 

C*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Corn in the casserole 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)

*Doo-doo in the Diapers

E*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2020)

Eagles in the Eyrie


F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

*Flames in the Fire*

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

Geese in the Garden

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Husband in the House

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2020)

Inspiration in the Ideals

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Jelly in the Jar

K


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Kids in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Lamp in the Living room


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2020)

mold in the morgue

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)

*Noises in the Neighborhood

O*


----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2020)

outlanders in the outback

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Paddling in the Pacific 

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2020)

Rhythm in the Rain

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2020)

Seeds in the Soil

T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2020)

*Tea in the Teapot

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2020)

Umpires in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Valuables in the Vault 

W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Warps in the Window panes

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

Yellow flowers in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Zest in the Zone

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 23, 2020)

Actor in the Audition

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Birdfeeders in the Boxes

C


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2020)

*Caterpillars in the Cocoons

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

*Doll in the Doll house*

*E*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Everything in the Entryway

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

*Fire in the Forest

G
*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Grapes in the Greenhouse

H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Hand lotion in the Home

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Items in the Invoice

J


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Jumbles in the Junk

K


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Knucklehead in the Kitchen 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Lateral  in the Lounge  (chair)

M


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2020)

meandering in the meadow

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Naughty  in the Novel

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ostrich in the Oven

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

People in the Park

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Quintuplets in the Queue 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Resting in the Resort

S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Sadness in the Sequel

T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Tension in the Talks 

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)

*Umpires in the Underworld

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*Vampires in the Valley

W*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Wailing int the White-house

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Yellow Fabrics in the Yardgoods Aisle

Z / A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Airplane in the Air

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Brail in the Book pages

C


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Cats in the Car 

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*Dancing in the Dark*

*E*


----------



## chic (Jan 27, 2020)

entrepeneurs in the enterprise

F


----------



## Meringue (Jan 27, 2020)

Friends in the Forum


G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 27, 2020)

Giraffes in the Greenhouse

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Hidden in the Hideout

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Idle time in the Itinerary

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Junk in the yard

L


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2020)

Joking in the Jail


K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Knot  in the Knitting

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

Lucky in the Lottery 

M


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2020)

^

mercury in the mackerel

N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Nuthatches in the Nest

O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Occupied in the Outhouse 

P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Pumpkins in the Patch

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 29, 2020)

Quails in the Queue

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2020)

*Reptiles in the Restaurant

S*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

students in the schoolroom

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Treacle in the Tummy 

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2020)

Unity in the Union

V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 31, 2020)

*Value in the Vase 

W*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Weasel in the Well 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Yarn ball in the Yarn basket

Z/ A


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2020)

activity in the automation

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Booze in the Bar 

C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

Criteria in the Critique

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 3, 2020)

Dogs in the Dog House

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Elves in the Elevator 

F*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 3, 2020)

Forgotten in the Fog


G


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

Grass in the Garden

H


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Hike in the Hills

I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

Inebriated in the Inn 

J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Jelly in the Jar

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Keys in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Leaves in the Lane

M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Magic in the Mirror 

N*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Names in the Newspaper

O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Oil in the Oil tank

P*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Powder in the Pepper Shaker

Q


----------



## Repondering (Feb 3, 2020)

*Questions in the Quotation *


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

roasted in the rotisserie

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Slippery spots in the swimming pond

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

Taking in the Territory

U


----------



## Meringue (Feb 4, 2020)

Untidy in the Uniform


V


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2020)

*Violets in the vase

W*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Wiggles in the Walls

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

*Youngsters in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Albums in the Attic

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 5, 2020)

Bagpipes in the Band


C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2020)

Coffee in the Cup

D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2020)

*Effigies in the Everglades

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Farm in the Family

G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Grubs in the Garden Soil

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2020)

*Herring in the Hot Dogs *


*I*


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2020)

ingots in the igloo

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Jewels in the Jewelry Box

K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Karaoke in the Kremlin 

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Lemons in the Lemonade 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)

Merchandise  in the Mail

N


----------



## Meringue (Feb 6, 2020)

Nannies in the Nursery


O


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Olives in the Olive Jar

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Pickles in the Pocketbook

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Quality in the Quickbread ingredients

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Red in the Rainbow

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Stampede in the Seychelles

T*


----------



## chic (Feb 7, 2020)

treacle in the tart

U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Uplift in the Unexpected

V


----------



## chic (Feb 7, 2020)

vicars in the vestibule.

W


----------



## tinytn (Feb 7, 2020)

*Whale in the Wash tub?

x/y*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Yellow wildflowers in the Yard

Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Zithering in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Antiques in the Auction

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 9, 2020)

Bosses in the Boardroom


C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

Coffee in the Cup

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Desk in the Doctors office

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

*Eagle in the Eagles Nest

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

Favorite in the Family

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 10, 2020)

Falcons in the Forest

G


----------



## Meringue (Feb 10, 2020)

Grasshoppers in the Garden


H


----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)

herbs in the hash

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

Idle in the Igloo

J


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

joking in the jeep

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2020)

Koalas in the Kitchen

L


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

Llhamas in the lounge

M


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Malarkey in the Mansion 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2020)

*Nonsense in the Neighborhood

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2020)

Oranges in the Orchard

P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*Peas in  the Pantry

Q/R*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 11, 2020)

*Quahogs in  the Quarry 

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2020)

*Rodents in the Restaurant

S*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 11, 2020)

*Swimming in the Swamp

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2020)

*Tuna in the Tuba

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2020)

*Unknown in the Universe

V*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Valuables in the Vacuum cleaner  

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2020)

Wine in the Wardrobe

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2020)

Yodel in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

Adder in the Abacus 

B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Bunnies in the Backyard

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2020)

*Cauliflower in the Chandelier

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Divers in the Deep

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2020)

Excitement in the Event

F


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

*Foxes in the Forest

G*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Goldfinches in the Grove

H


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

*Hogs in the Haystack 

I*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Instructors in the Institute

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2020)

*Jelly in the Jeep

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2020)

Key in the Key ring

L


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

lizards in the lagoon

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2020)

Mice in the wall

N........
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\.


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

noon in the Netherlands

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2020)

Open in the Outfield

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Paddling in the Pool 

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2020)

Redness in the Rash

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2020)

*Sardines in the Syrup

T*


----------



## Kadee (Feb 15, 2020)

Tiles in the toilet 
U


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2020)

*Uranium in the USA

V*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

Voices in the Valley 

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Variations in the Vapors

W


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2020)

*Winter in the West

X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Yodeling in the Yukon 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Airplane in the Airspace

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)

*Bats in the Belfry

C*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Cows in the Campground

D


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2020)

*Deer in the Door way   

E*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Egg nests in the Evergreens

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

Fire in the Fire place 

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2020)

Greenfly in the Gladioli

H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Fairies in the Field 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

H ..
Hectic in the Hallway

I


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)

Insects in the igloo 

J


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Juice in the Jade plant  (note: *Do not *drink!)

K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

Knitting in the Kibbutz 

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Lizards in the Loungechair

M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 20, 2020)

*Mess in the Making

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2020)

*Nude in the Noodles

O*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Ostriches in the Orchard

P


----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2020)

peacocks in the pagoda

Q/R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 21, 2020)

Queues in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2020)

Rabbits in the Road

S


----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2020)

sugar in the syrup

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2020)

Tires in the Trunk

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Ulysses in the Underwear  

V


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2020)

Valuables  in the Vault

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)

*Wallabys in the Window

X*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

X-hales in the X-haltations


Y


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2020)

Yaks in the Yard


Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)

*Zeus in the Zoo

A*


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2020)

accordions in the auditorium

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Bee in the Bonnet

C


----------



## Meringue (Feb 22, 2020)

Coriander in the Curry


D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2020)

*Doodling in the Dormitory

E*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Egrets in the Estuary

F


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

frozen in the frost

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2020)

Geese in the Garden

H


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

head in the hole

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2020)

Included in the Invitation

J


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Jester in the Jury 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2020)

*Kittens in the Kryptonite

L*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 23, 2020)

*Loons in the Lake

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Memories in the Mind

N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

Nuances in the Notations

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

*Odors in the Office*
*
*
*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2020)

*Pacifiers in the Pacific

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Quiet in the Quiz

R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 24, 2020)

Rubies in the Ring


S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

Rugs in the Rug Department

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Stuffiness in the Sinuses

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Tremors in the Tunnel

U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Umphs in the Utterances

V


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2020)

*Vikings in the Village 

W*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Water in the Walkway

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

Youngsters in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2020)

accosted in the alley

B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

Babydoll in the Buggy

C


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2020)

cartons in the crate

D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Dreary in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*Earring in the Ear*

*F*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Figs in the Farmstand

G


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

Grease in the Gravy

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)

*Honey in the Hive

I*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2020)

*Ice in the Ice cube trays

J*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Jam in the Jar

K


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2020)

*Kelloggs in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*Lion in the Lion Cage*

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)

*Marmite in the Midlands

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

Nuts in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Oboes in the Orchestra

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)

*Pork in the Pyrenees

Q*


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2020)

queasy in the quagmire

R


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2020)

Rake in the Rewards

S


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

Something in the Shed

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Toast in the toaster

U


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

*Utensils in the Utility room

V*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2020)

Vitamins in the Veins

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2020)

*Widows in the Winery

X*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

*X's in the O's

Y*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Yolanda in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

*Zebras in the Zoo

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2020)

*Artillery in the Army

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2020)

*Beetles on the Beach

C*


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

curds in the cottage cheese

D


----------



## Meringue (Feb 27, 2020)

Danger in the Dunes


E


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2020)

Earwigs in the Euphonium

F


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

frustrations in the factory

G


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

gnats in the greenery

H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Hacksaw in the Hoosegow 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 27, 2020)

Indulge in the Impractical

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2020)

*Juggling in the Jungle

K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2020)

Kids in the school

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2020)

Linen in the Linen Closet 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2020)

*Malcolm in the Middle

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 28, 2020)

Nothing in the Noggin'

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2020)

Off in the Outback 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2020)

*Puppies in the Pound

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

Quote in the Quiz

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 29, 2020)

*Rigatoni in the Rotunda

S*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Sore in the Saddle 

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Tested in the Tempest

U


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*Unicorns in the Underground Storage

V*


----------



## RubyK (Feb 29, 2020)

Voices in the Vatican

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 29, 2020)

*Witches in the Wilderness

X*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Aboard in the Ark 

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Bored in the Boardroom

C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2020)

*Centipedes in the Cellar

D*


----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2020)

Dogs in the Dinghy

E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 1, 2020)

*Eskimo's  in the East

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2020)

Fish in the Fish Tank

G


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2020)

grease in the gumbo

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 2, 2020)

Harps in the Hall

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Ikebana in the Igloo 

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

*Jam in the Jar*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2020)

*Krispy Kreme in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Last in the Line 

M


----------



## Meringue (Mar 3, 2020)

Movements in the Morgue


N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 3, 2020)

*Nancy's in the Nuthouse 

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

Oranges in the Orange Juice

P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*Petunias in the Pantry

Q/R*


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

queasy in the quicksand

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Robins in the Rain

S


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

sausage in the stewpot

T


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2020)

Take  in the Technology

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Ungraceful in the Underwear

V


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2020)

*Vacancies in the Vatican

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2020)

Wading in the Water

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Yam vines in the Yard

Z/ A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2020)

*Z  

Apples in the Apple aisle 

B*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Blueberries in the Boxes

C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Cheese in the Cabinet 

D


----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2020)

dirty in the dugout

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

*Eagles in the Eagles Nest*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 6, 2020)

Fretting in  the  Ferry

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

Gladiolas in the Garden

H


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

Happy in the Highlands

I


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*Ice in the Ice Chest

J*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Jolly in the Juice bar

K


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Kicked in the Keester!   

L *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

Light in the Light house

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Modern Art in the Museum

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Nobody in the Nightclub 

O*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Organist in the Opera house

P


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Park in the Parking lot 

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Qualms in the Quiz room

R


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Robbers in the Royal Palace

S*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Snails in the Swimming pool  

T


----------



## Repondering (Mar 6, 2020)

*Tirades in the Temple

U*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Useful in the University

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2020)

*Violins in the Vestry

W*


----------



## chic (Mar 7, 2020)

washing in the waterfall

XYZA


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2020)

Abandon in the Airport

B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Bilge in the Boat 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)

*Crumbs in the Cupboard

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2020)

Danger in the Delphiniums

E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

External in the Exterior 

F


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

Geese in the Garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

Ice in the Igloo

(@Peakyblinder   It's good to see you!)

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Kids in the Kayak

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

Litter in the Landfill 

M


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

*Newborns in the Nursery 

O*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Owls in the Outdoors

P


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

*Pigs in the Pen

Q/R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2020)

Robber in the Room

S


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Sugar in the Sacks

T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

*Turkey's  in the Tree

U*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Under in the Upper

V


----------



## tinytn (Mar 10, 2020)

Villains in the Vatican

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)

*Woozy in the Winery

X*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 10, 2020)

*X

Your in the Yearbook 

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

*Zigging in the Zag

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 11, 2020)

Antelopes in the Arbour

B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Been in the Barn 

C


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

cacti in the canyon

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Down in the Doldrums

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2020)

Eyedrops in the Eyes

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)

*Fools in the Factory

G*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Gone in the Gloom

H


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

height in the hills

I/J


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

Juggling in the Jacuzzi

K


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2020)

Kelp in the Kettle

L


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

*Lemons in the Lasagna ?

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2020)

Memories in the Mind

N


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2020)

New in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2020)

*Olives in the Ozarks

P*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

*Pits in the Prunes

Q*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 13, 2020)

*Queries in the Quartet 

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2020)

Reading in the Restroom

S


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2020)

sleeping in the sanitarium

T


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2020)

Tiptoe in the Tulips

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

UFO in the USSR 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2020)

Vines in the vineyard 

W


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2020)

*Wallaby's in the wild *

X/Y


----------



## Repondering (Mar 14, 2020)

*Xenoliths in the Xeriscape 

Y*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Yardsticks in the Yellow schoolhouse

Z/ A


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2020)

Animals in the Ark

B


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2020)

bacardi in the bar 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)

*Catnip in the Cabana

D*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 15, 2020)

*Dad's in the Den

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Earrings in the ears

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)

*Firs in the Forest

G*


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2020)

gasping in the gorge

H


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2020)

Harpies in the House 

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2020)

*Ice in the Inside 

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2020)

*Jitterbugging in the Jacuzzi

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2020)

Kittens in the Kennel 

L


----------



## Meringue (Mar 17, 2020)

Lamps in the Lounge


M


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)

Married in the  Meadow

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2020)

*Newborns in the Nursery 

O*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Octopus in the Ocean 

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2020)

Pelicans in the Parlour

Q


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Queuing in the Quarry 

R


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2020)

*Ragu in the Ravioli 

S*


----------



## RubyK (Mar 18, 2020)

Sneaky Servant

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

Talking in the Temple

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Unhappy in the Underworld 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Wine in the Winter 

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

ZigZags in the ZIpper

A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Ants in the Attic *

B


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Bubbles in the Bath

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

Chicken in the Casserole 

C


----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2020)

decomposing in the deadpool

E


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)

Excitement in the Event

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Foxes in the Forest

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

Grinning in the Garden 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)

Habits in the Home

I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

Interruptions in the Itinerary

J


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2020)

*Junk in the Jewelry Box

K*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

Kool shapes in the Kaleidoscope  

L


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2020)

Locks in the Links 

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

Melts in the Mouth

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2020)

*Nuts in the nutshell

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Onions in the Onion Dip

P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

Panthers at the Party

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Quality in the Quilt


R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2020)

*Rugs in the Rubbish

S*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2020)

Sand in the Sahara 

T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 21, 2020)

*Thunder in the Tornado 

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*U  

Varmints in the Valley
W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2020)

*Women in the Workforce

X*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Airplane in the Air 

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

B-vitamins in the Bloodstream

C


----------



## tinytn (Mar 22, 2020)

*Caffeine in the Coffee

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2020)

Drugs in the Drug store

E


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Earrings in the Eggcrate box

F


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2020)

Feet in the Fire

G


----------



## Meringue (Mar 22, 2020)

Games in the Garden


H


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2020)

Headache in the Head 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2020)

*Illness in the Infirmary

J*


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

java in the jug

K/L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Kryptonite in the Kippers

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2020)

*Lazy in the Lounge

M*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

Mist in the Mountains 

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 23, 2020)

*Nightlights  in the Netherlands

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2020)

*Omit in the Omelet

P*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 23, 2020)

*Parsnips in the Pantry

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Quarantine in the Quicksand

R*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2020)

Rubble in the Ruins

S


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

sesame in the stirfry

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Toast in the Tearoom

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

Unsure in the Unknown 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Voices in the  Village

W


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

Wailing in the Wall 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2020)

*Yelling in the yard

Z*


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2020)

autographs in the auditorium

B


----------



## Meringue (Mar 28, 2020)

Brawl in the Bar


C


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2020)

Cars in the Car Dealership

D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2020)

Drag in the Dirt

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2020)

*Elephants in the Euphrates

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

Fleas in the fireplace

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

Grime in the Gutter

H


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2020)

Hoarding  in the House

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 28, 2020)

*Ice in the Iceland's

J*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2020)

Jays in the Juniper

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2020)

*Kids in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2020)

Lace in the Loungewear

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2020)

Men in the Men's room

N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

Nestled in the Night

O


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2020)

*Opening in the Oprah 

P*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Practicalities in the Planning

Q/ R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2020)

Reading in the Restaurant 

S


----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)

Sledding in the Snow

T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2020)

*Tuning in the Television

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2020)

*Urchins in the Underworld

V*


----------



## chic (Mar 30, 2020)

Valkyries in the vestibule

W


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2020)

*Wildlife in the Woods

X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Yodelers in the Yard 

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 31, 2020)

*Zebras in Zoo Zone

A*


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)

azaleas in the atrium

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

Bees in the Bonnet

C


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

chalk in the carton

D


----------



## Repondering (Apr 2, 2020)

Dandies in the Dormitory

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 2, 2020)

*Enzymes in the Endzone

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2020)

*Friends in the Family*

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2020)

Grans in the Granary

H


----------



## chic (Apr 3, 2020)

heights in the Himalayas

I/J


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2020)

Jukebox in the  Joint

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

Kazooing in the Kasbah 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2020)

Lucky in the Lotto

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*Mice in the Music Room

N*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

Noises in the Nightime

O


----------



## tinytn (Apr 3, 2020)

*Oil in the oysters 

P*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

Pom- Poms in the Pep rally

Q/ R


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

*Restroom in the Restaurant *

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2020)

*Sugar in the Study

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tea in the Teapot

U


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2020)

upset in the undertakers'

V


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Vegans in the Vatican

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

*Wonder in the World

X/Y*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 6, 2020)

*X
Yodeling in the Yukon 

Z*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Asleep in the Armchair 

B


----------



## chic (Apr 7, 2020)

bereft in the bordello

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Cream in the Coffee

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2020)

Dogs in the Doghouse 

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Eavesdropping in the Elevator 

F


----------



## Meringue (Apr 9, 2020)

Frolicking in the Farm


G


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 9, 2020)

Greens in the Grocers

H


----------



## RubyK (Apr 9, 2020)

Hippy in the House

I


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2020)

irate in isolation

J


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

Joker in the Jury 

K


----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2020)

knives in the kitchen

L


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Leaping in the Lake

M


----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2020)

muddy in the moshpit

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Newts in the Nest

O


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Outside in the Open 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2020)

Paddle in the Pond

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2020)

*Quartz in the Quiche

R*


----------



## Meringue (Apr 12, 2020)

Reindeers in the Rain


S


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

something in the suggestion

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Teddyboys in the Town

U


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

unobservant in the undercroft

V


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Vacation in the Valley 

W


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Windows in the Watchtower

X/ Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Yucky in the Yoghurt 

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Meringue (Apr 14, 2020)

Actors in the Arena


B


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

Baby in the Bath

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 14, 2020)

Critters in the Crops

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

Doodling in the Dark 

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2020)

Eggs in the Egg Salad

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2020)

*Farming in the Falklands

G*


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2020)

grooming in the greenery

H


----------



## Meringue (Apr 15, 2020)

Hysterics in the Hairdressers


I


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Inebriated in the Inn

J


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

Joker in the Jail

K


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2020)

knishes in the kitchen

L


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunch in the Laundry 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2020)

*Malaria in the Maldives

N*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Naughty in the Nursery 

O


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2020)

*Opening in the Office 

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

*Penny in the Pocket

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Quokkas in the Quarry 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Rubbish in the Rhineland

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sunny in the Sahara

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Tiptoe in the Tulips 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

Unknown in the Union

V


----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2020)

vespers in the vale

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Walking in the Woods

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Yakmilk in the Yogurt

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Aardvark in the Area 

B


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Billions in the Bank

C


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

Cocoa  in the  Cup

D


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Dismal in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2020)

*Eggshells in the Evergreens

F*


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2020)

*Foxes in the Freeway

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 4, 2020)

Golfers in the Garret

H


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Hedgehog in the Hedge 

I


----------



## chic (May 4, 2020)

interruptions in the interim

J


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Jacuzzi in the Jungle

K


----------



## Meringue (May 5, 2020)

Keys in the Knapsack


L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*Lobster in the Louvre

M*


----------



## tinytn (May 5, 2020)

*Monkey in the Money!

N*


----------



## chic (May 6, 2020)

nincompoops in the nickelodeon

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)

Oaf in the Oak Tree

P


----------



## Meringue (May 6, 2020)

Petals in the Puddle


Q


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Quakes in the Quarry

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

*Rumballs in the Recipes

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2020)

Spider in the Spider Web

T


----------



## Meringue (May 7, 2020)

Toffee in the Tart


U


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2020)

Up in the Universe 

V


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

Value in the Valley

W


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Washing in the Waterfall

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2020)

*Yawning in the Yangtze

Z*


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Zany in the Zipper Aisle

A


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2020)

*Ads in the Advertiser 

B*


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2020)

Budgie in the Bath

C


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)

Cake in the Café

D


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2020)

Donuts in the Diner

E


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2020)

Eels in the Eiderdown

F


----------



## Meringue (May 9, 2020)

Fruits in the Flan


G


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2020)

Gamble in the Game

H


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Hairpins in the hat

I


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Instructor in the Institute

J


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Joker in the jacket

K


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Keys in the Kitchen

L


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2020)

*Lamps in the living room

M*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Loose change in the library

M


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Money in the merry-go-round

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

*Noise in the Nursery

O*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Oboe in the orchestra

P


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2020)

*People in the Pews

Q*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Quaker oats in the Quiche

R


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

wow There's an entire page 66, of interesting, great answers! 
(Though it is acceptable and _*fine,*_ to be plain and boring, sometimes, too! )

Rocks in the Rubble

S


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> wow There's an entire page 66, of interesting, great answers!
> (Though it is acceptable and _*fine,*_ to be plain and boring, sometimes, too! )
> 
> Rocks in the Rubble
> ...


That's what I love about you, Kaila, always so kind and supportive!


----------



## RubyK (May 10, 2020)

Slipping in the snow

T


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Trapeze shoes on the tightrope...

U


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

U

Understanding in the Union

V


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Vicks Vaporub in the vanity

W


----------



## RubyK (May 13, 2020)

Wheat in the Waffle

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

X-ray in the X-amination  

Y/ Z


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2020)

*Yaks in the Yard

Z*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Zany bunch in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Apes in the Animal Sanctuary 

B


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Bloomers in the boutique

C


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Cat in the Cloakroom

D


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Dopey cartoon characters in dingy drawers (pants)

E


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Egg Omelets in the Eatery

F


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2020)

*Fire in the fireplace *

*G*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Grape skins in the garburator

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)

*Halibut in the Hebrides

I*


----------



## Meringue (May 14, 2020)

Iodine in the Inkwell


J


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Jugs in the Junkyard

K


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Kibbles-n-Bits scattered all around the kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Lint in the Laundry

M


----------



## RubyK (May 14, 2020)

Make-up in the Magazine

N


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Nappies in the nappy pail

O


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Otters in the Outer Ponds

P


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Pickles in the Pudding 

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)

*Raining in the Ravine

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Strudel in the Schoolyard

T*


----------



## RubyK (May 16, 2020)

Taciturn Turtle

U/V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Unicorns in the Underworld

V*


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2020)

Vampire in the Village 

W


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Woven tapestry in the window

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2020)

*X/Y

Yelling  in the Yodeling

Z*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Zing in the Zang  

A


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Apple sauce in the aquarium! 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2020)

*Bickering in the Boudoir

C*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Child's cowboy chaps dancing on their own in the cupboard

D


----------



## Meringue (May 18, 2020)

Dolls in the Dormitory


E


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

Eggshells in the egg-carton

F


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

*Fowls in the Field 

G*


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Goats in the Guesthouse

H


----------



## Meringue (May 18, 2020)

Heroes in the Hospital


I


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

*Include in the Invitation

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 23, 2020)

Jackals in the Jelly

K


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

Kids  in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Lizards in the Lake

M


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Marci in the middle.

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2020)

Noisy in the  Neighborhood

O


----------



## Meringue (May 24, 2020)

Oysters in the Ocean


P


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2020)

Powder in the Puff 

Q/R


----------



## Meringue (May 24, 2020)

Riots in the Road


S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

*Snails in the Soup

T*


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Tokens in the Tunnel

U


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

User in the same mindset...LOL

V


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)

*Voice in the Vendetta

W*


----------



## Meringue (May 26, 2020)

Watermelons in  the Wagon


X/Y


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2020)

Yodeling in the Yemen 

Z//A


----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2020)

Zipper in the Zubaz


----------



## Mary1949 (May 29, 2020)

Animals in the Arboretum

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Ball in the Beach Bag

C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2020)

*Caribou in the Closet

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2020)

*Dog in the Dog House*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

*Edit in the Email*

*F*


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Frog in the Flower Bed

G


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2020)

Goats in the Granary

H


----------



## Meringue (May 30, 2020)

Hippos in Havana


I


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Inchworm in the Iris clump  

J


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2020)

Jumbo in the Jungle 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2020)

*Kangeroos in the Kingdom

L*


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Light in the Lampshade

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2020)

Mouse in the mousetrap

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

New in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2020)

Oaf in the Office 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Picnic in the Park

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*Questions in the Quiz*

*R*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 1, 2020)

Red in the Rainbow

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Safe in the Storm

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2020)

*Tupperware in the Theater

U*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 1, 2020)

Vermin in the Vestibule

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 2, 2020)

Warthogs in the Warehouse

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Zithering in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Adventure in the  Alley

B


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Budgie in the Bath 

C


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2020)

Cats in the cow barn
D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 4, 2020)

Doves in the Dairy

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

Enclose in the  Envelope

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Flavor in the Fudge

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

Greens in the Garden

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2020)

*Harpoons in the Hallway

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ink in the inkwell

J


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

Judge in the Jitney

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2020)

Kittens in the Knitting

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Lights in the Lampshades

M


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

Methodist in the Monastery

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

_*Nectar in the Netherlands

O*_


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2020)

*Onions in the Onion soup*

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Pooping in the Pampers

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Quiet  in the Quagmire

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2020)

Robins in the Rose bed

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

*Sailboat  in the Sunset

T*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Tiger in the jungle

U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Up in the Universe

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2020)

Video in the VCR

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

Willow  in the Woods

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Yesterdays in the Youth years

Z/ A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Zebras in the Zoo

A*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 8, 2020)

Authors in the Auditorium  


B


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2020)

*Bugs in the Bed ! * 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

*Candy in the Container

D*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Dampness in the Doorway

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Eggs in the Elevator

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2020)

Fleas in the Fireplace

G


----------



## Meringue (Jun 9, 2020)

Goats in the Granary


H


----------



## Ceege (Jun 9, 2020)

Halos on the Holy

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Ideas in the Interim 

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Joyride in the Jungle

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2020)

*Koalas in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 10, 2020)

Lemons in the Lemonade

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Moths in the Mattress

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Nines in the Numbers

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)

Overboard  in the Ocean

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Past memories in the Present

Q


----------



## Ceege (Jun 11, 2020)

Quiche in the quicksand

R


----------



## Meringue (Jun 11, 2020)

Ricotta in the Ravioli


S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

Sausage in the Sandwich 

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 12, 2020)

*Toys in the Toy Box*

*U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2020)

Unions in the University

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)

*Venom in the Viper

W*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Walking in the Woods

X/ Y


----------



## Meringue (Jun 12, 2020)

Vixens in the Valley


W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Wad in the Water

A ..


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 13, 2020)

Avocados in the Auditorium

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Bubbles in the Bath

C


----------



## Meringue (Jun 13, 2020)

Critters in the Cellar


D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2020)

*Diapering in the Darkness

E*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2020)

*Eating in the Elevator

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Famous in the Family

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2020)

*Geraniums in the Garden*
*
*
*H*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Hurting in the Hip

I


----------



## Meringue (Jun 14, 2020)

Insomnia in the igloo


J


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Jelly in the Jar

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

K-nine in the Kennel

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2020)

*Littering in the Louvre

M*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Mustard in the Mashed Potato

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Nanny  in the Nursery

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)

*Olives in the Orchestra

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Paddling in the Pool

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2020)

*Rice in the Recipe 

S*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Sage in the Soup

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)

*Tacos in the Tavern

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

*Upbeat in the Upheaval

V*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Vacancy in the Valley

W


----------



## Ceege (Jun 17, 2020)

Wasp in the Wagon

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2020)

*X

Yelling in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 18, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2020)

Alone in the Abyss 

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Bashful in the Bayou

C


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2020)

Carotene in the Carrots

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2020)

Delicious  in  the Deli

E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2020)

*Entertainment in the Entryway. 

F*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 19, 2020)

*Fire in the Forest

G*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2020)

Gripped in the Girdle

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

*Hiding  in the Haystack*

*I*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Interest in the Iditarod

J


----------



## Ceege (Jun 20, 2020)

Jugglers in the Junkyard  (Juggling junk, I guess)

K


----------



## tinytn (Jun 20, 2020)

King in the kitchen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 20, 2020)

Leopards in the Lupins

M


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

Mucky in the Mud 

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Nestled in the Nest

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Opium in the Oreos

P*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Painted in the Post Office

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Quarantined in the Queen's Chamber

R*


----------



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2020)

Rockery in the roundabout 
S


----------



## Meringue (Jun 21, 2020)

Stallions in the Stampede


T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

*Team in the Tournament*

U/V


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

Vodka in the Veins 

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Walkers in the Wilderness

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Yesterday's leftovers in the Yellow Lunch box

Z/ A


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jun 22, 2020)

Zones in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Beetles in the Bug Jar

C


----------



## Ceege (Jun 22, 2020)

Cans in the Canteen 

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Disturbance in the Darkness

E


----------



## joybelle (Jun 22, 2020)

Evidence in the Eave


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2020)

Firemen in the Fire Station

G


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2020)

Growing  in the Garden


H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2020)

*Handing in the Homework

I*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2020)

Instrument in the Igloo

J


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2020)

Juice in the Jug


K


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2020)

Kissing in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Loitering in the Lane 

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Mist in the Meadow

N


----------



## tinytn (Jun 24, 2020)

*Nuts in the North 

O*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Octopi in the Ocean

P


----------



## joybelle (Jun 24, 2020)

Peas in the Pasta

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Queries in the Questionaire

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rooks in the Rookery

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)

Sit in the Sandbox

T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Tipsy in the Tavern 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2020)

*Urine in the Urinal

V*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Ventriloquist in the Vehicle

W


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Wilted houseplant in the Window

X/ Y


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Yaks in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Yaks in the Yard


Where did you say you live?     

A
Addition in the Art-room

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2020)

Baby in the Bassinet 

C


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Cats in the Cradle

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Deck in the Drawer  

E


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

Eggs in the eggnog 
F


----------



## Ceege (Jun 27, 2020)

Flowers in the field.

G


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Gnomes in the Game

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2020)

Flames in the Fire

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2020)

Goats in the Granary

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Hugs in the House

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2020)

*Illness in the Inn

J*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 29, 2020)

Jugs in the Jail


K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 29, 2020)

Kangaroos in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2020)

Leaves in the Lawn

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Magazines in the Mail

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2020)

Notes in the Notebook 

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2020)

Olives in the Oatcakes

P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Playing in the Puddle 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2020)

*Quandry in the Quagmire

R*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Racoons in the Roof 

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

Salamanders in the Sandbox

T


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2020)

Tadpole in the trap 
U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Unicorns in the UFO

V


----------



## joybelle (Jul 2, 2020)

Vulnerable in the Vestry

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)

Water in the Well

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2020)

Acrobat in the Aquarium 

B


----------



## Ceege (Jul 3, 2020)

Bows in the Bag

C


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2020)

Deer in the Dell

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Entries in the Encyclopedia

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)

*Falafel in the Fountain

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2020)

Greenflies in the Gelatine

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

Hair in the Hamburger 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Interruptions in the Itinerary

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2020)

*July in the Jungle

K*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Kite in the Kitchen


----------



## RubyK (Jul 5, 2020)

Lamp in the Lighthouse

M


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Mangle in the Machine

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2020)

*Northerners in the North 

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2020)

*Owls in the Outhouse

P*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Pickles in the Pint jars

Q/ R


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Reeds in the River

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

Showering in the Sink 

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Temptations in the Teen years

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2020)

Umpires in the University

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2020)

Variety in the Vegetables

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Wandering in the Woods 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*Yachtlng in the Yukon

Z*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 7, 2020)

Zucchinis in the Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*Anarchy in the Afternoon

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

Bats in the Belfry

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2020)

Coffee  in  the Cafeteria

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Damp in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## RubyK (Jul 8, 2020)

Donkey in the Daffodils

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Elephant in the Entryway 

F


----------



## RubyK (Jul 9, 2020)

Frogs in the Field

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2020)

Glasses in the Galley

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

Hay in the Horse 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Interest in the Itinerary

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2020)

Jade in the Jewelery

K


----------



## Treacle (Jul 13, 2020)

Kippers in the Kitchen

L


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Lettuce in the Larder


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

"Monet's" in the Museum

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2020)

Nuts in the Nuthouse 

O


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Onion in the omelette

P


----------



## Treacle (Jul 14, 2020)

Pansies in the potting shed


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Q????????? 

Shall I move on, now?


R

Rhubarb in the Root Cellar

S


----------



## Treacle (Jul 15, 2020)

Seashells in the Sand


----------



## Treacle (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry forgot  

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Teardrops in the Tea

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Underwater in the U-boat

V


----------



## Treacle (Jul 15, 2020)

Vermin in the vestibule


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2020)

*Washing in the Wetlands

x/Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

*Xanax in Xanadu

Y*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeoman in the yard
 z


----------



## Treacle (Jul 15, 2020)

Zebra in the zoo

A


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Anchor in the Aquarium

B


----------



## Meringue (Jul 15, 2020)

Bubbles in  the Bath


C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Critters in the Cove

D


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Doctors in the Dormitory

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Elves in the Eaves

F


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Freedom in the Forest

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Gladness in the Gardens

H


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Heather in the Hills

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Inlet in the Island

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2020)

Jewels in the Jewelry Box

K


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Jealousy in the Jungle

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Knot in the Knitting

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

*Larva in the Lasagna

M*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

Models in the Museum

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)

Noisy  in the  Nursery

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Orangutan in the Outhouse 

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2020)

Penguins in the Post Office

Q


----------



## Treacle (Jul 16, 2020)

quicksand in the quagmire

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Roommates in the Room

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Saffron in the Soup

T*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 16, 2020)

Tourists in the Tavern


U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2020)

*Unicorns in the Utility room

V*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Velcro in the Vest

W


----------



## RubyK (Jul 16, 2020)

Water in the Wastebasket

X/Y


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2020)

Youngsters in the Yard


Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Ass in the Armchair 

B


----------



## Ceege (Jul 17, 2020)

Bins in the Basement

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

Crumbs in the carpet! 

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Diamonds in the Design

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2020)

*Eels in the Elevator !

F*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Fish food in the Fish tank

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*Grubs in the Garden

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2020)

Healing in the Hospital

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Insomnia in the Igloo 

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Insomnia in the Igloo


*^^^^ Yes, that is a very common problem!  

Jitters in the Jail

K


----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

Kumquat in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2020)

Leaking in the Loo 

M


----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

Meandering in the Minefield

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)

Navigating in the  Northwest

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Organ in the Orchestra

P


----------



## Treacle (Jul 20, 2020)

Priest in the Pulpit

Q


----------



## Treacle (Jul 20, 2020)

Queue in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## Treacle (Jul 20, 2020)

Queue in the Quadrangle
R


----------



## Treacle (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry sent twice. There was a delay so I though I hadn't posted it


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

Rowboat in the River

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sand in the Sahara

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Tortoise in the Tree 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sand in the Sahara

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Tapestries in the Tower

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2020)

*Uncles in the Universe

V*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Vests in the Vestry   

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2020)

Wobbly in the Wagon

X/Y


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Yacht in the Yangtze

Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

Veils in the Voting booths

W

oops, sorry about that!
Zebra's in the Zoo ?   

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2020)

*Wiggles in the Worms

X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

(My mix-up, caused another mix-up... oops.... )

A

Arrows in the Avenue

B


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Baboons in Botswana

C


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaila said:


> (My mix-up, caused another mix-up... oops.... )
> 
> A
> 
> ...


No worries Kaila I think we're back on track


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2020)

Clowns in the Circus

D


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Dirt in the Dungeon

E


----------



## joybelle (Jul 21, 2020)

Episode in the Epic

F


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2020)

Flames in the fire

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2020)

*Grubs in the Groceries

H*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

Holes in the Hosiery

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)

Icky in the Icebox

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2020)

July in the Jungle

K


----------



## joybelle (Jul 22, 2020)

Knights in the Knoll

L


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

Lacewing in the Lepidoptery (not sure that is the right spelling)  

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2020)

Monks in the Monastery 

N


----------



## joybelle (Jul 22, 2020)

Nancy in the Nutgrass

O


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

Oranges in the Orchard


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2020)

People  in the Plaza

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2020)

Queens in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Rubble in the Ruins

S


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

Slugs in the Saucepan

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Talk in the Town

U


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

Urine in the Ulcers

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

*Velvet in the violin 

W*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2020)

*Waders in the Water

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Xenon in the Xerox  (Had to check if Xenon was right so don't know if that counts)

Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 24, 2020)

Yodellers in the Yukon

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Annoyed in the Alps 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2020)

*Battle in Bolivia 

C*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Cashews in the Casserole

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2020)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2020)

*Eating in the Entryway 

F*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 25, 2020)

Gigolos in the Gondola


H


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

Hawthorns in the Hedgerows

I


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Izzy in the Ink

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2020)

*Jewelry in the Junkbox 

K*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 25, 2020)

Kleptomaniac in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2020)

*Locusts in the Lunchroom

M*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Macaw's in the Menagerie   

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 27, 2020)

Nuns in the Nunnery

O


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Oxygen in the Ozone

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

*Pantaloons in the Pub

Q*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 28, 2020)

Quince in the Quiche   

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 28, 2020)

Robins in the Rain

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2020)

Slipping in the Slime 

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Talking in the Tent

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2020)

*Upset in the Ukraine

V*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Vacancies in the Valley

W


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Washing in the Washer

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Yellow flowers in the Yard

Z/ A


----------



## Treacle (Jul 29, 2020)

Zig in the Zag  ?

A


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Ashes in the Anvil

B


----------



## Treacle (Jul 30, 2020)

Birds in the Bush

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

Canary in the Cage

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2020)

*Defects in the Didgeridoo

E*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 30, 2020)

*Earwigs in the Eiderdown


F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

Fate in   the    Forest  

G


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2020)

Grandchildren in the Garden 
H


----------



## Treacle (Jul 31, 2020)

Hands in the Honeypot

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

Itch in the Irritation

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Jittery in the Jungle 

K


----------



## Treacle (Aug 2, 2020)

Kippers in the Kettle

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2020)

Lamppost in the  Lane

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

Macaroons in the Making 

N


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Nastiness in the Nursery

O


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2020)

Oaf in the Office

P


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Popcorn in the Pantry

Q/R


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2020)

Rats in the Rubbish

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2020)

Sunset in the Sky

T


----------



## Treacle (Aug 3, 2020)

Squid in the Saucepan

T


----------



## Treacle (Aug 3, 2020)

Sorry for the S it was delayed 

Tea in the Thermos

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 3, 2020)

Urchins in the Universe

V


----------



## Meringue (Aug 3, 2020)

Violence in the Village


W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Wheels in the Warehouse

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Zithering in the Zoo

A


----------



## Meringue (Aug 4, 2020)

Automobiles in the Auction


B


----------



## Treacle (Aug 4, 2020)

Billions in the Bank  

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2020)

Comics in the  Collection

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2020)

Dogs in the Dairy

E


----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2020)

Eagle in the Enclosure

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2020)

Food in the Fridge

G


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2020)

Grass in the Ground

H


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Humour in the House

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2020)

*Illness in the Imagination

J*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Jolly in the Jokes

K


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Key in the Kettle

L


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Lamingtons in the Lunchbox

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2020)

*Mildew in the Meatballs

N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nannies in the Nursery

O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2020)

*Owls in the Outhouse!

P*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 7, 2020)

Petals in the Pond


Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2020)

*Quartz in the Quenelles

R*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

Rain in the Rockies

S


----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2020)

Sailor in the Sea

T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

Tangerine in the Taste

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2020)

*Upchucking in the Uber

V*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Vultures in the Volcano

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 9, 2020)

Worms in the Watercress

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Yahoos in the YingYang

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2020)

Zinger in the  Zodiac

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Apes in the Azores

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Bats in the Belfry

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

Canary in the Cage

D


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2020)

Danger in the Darkness


E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2020)

*Early in the Evening

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

*Funny in the Forum

G*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2020)

*Golfing in the Grass

H*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 11, 2020)

Ham in the Hotdish

I


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2020)

Injections in the Infirmary


J


----------



## Treacle (Aug 12, 2020)

Juice in the Jelly

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 12, 2020)

Keys in the Keyholes

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

Litter in the Lane 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)

Moment in the Meltdown

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2020)

*Negotiating in the Navy

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2020)

Open in the Orchard

P


----------



## Meringue (Aug 13, 2020)

Plums in the Pie


Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2020)

Queasy in the Queue 

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2020)

*Reporters in the Restroom

S*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2020)

Socks in the Suitcase

T


----------



## Meringue (Aug 13, 2020)

Treasures in the Trunk



U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2020)

Unnerved in the Underwear

V


----------



## RubyK (Aug 14, 2020)

Vines in the Vestibule

W


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Winter in the Wadi

V


----------



## Meringue (Aug 14, 2020)

Voices in the Valley


W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

X/Y


----------



## Ceege (Aug 14, 2020)

X-Men in the movie.

Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

_Same first letters, Ceege... _

Yetis in the Yard 

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Aug 15, 2020)

Zebras  in Zurich


A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 15, 2020)

*Ants in the Attic 
B*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2020)

Boys in the Band

C


----------



## tinytn (Aug 15, 2020)

*Cats in the Car

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2020)

*Devil in the Details

E*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 15, 2020)

Entertainment in the Evening

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2020)

Fun in the Forum

G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2020)

Gin in the Goulash 

H


----------



## Ceege (Aug 16, 2020)

Ham in the Hash

I


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2020)

*Indians in the Igloos 

J*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 16, 2020)

Jellyfish in the Jacuzzi


K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2020)

Kettle in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

*Lemons in the Lemonade

M*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2020)

Motion in the Museum

N


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 16, 2020)

Cows in the cornfield

D


----------



## RubyK (Aug 16, 2020)

Northern Lights in the Night

O


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2020)

Others in the orchestra 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2020)

Peaches in the Pie

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2020)

Quarrels in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2020)

Rainbow in the Rain

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 18, 2020)

Salt in the Stew


T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2020)

*Tumeric in the Turnips

U*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Usher in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2020)

Voices  in the Valley

W


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Washing in the Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

Ablutions in the Abbey 

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2020)

*Bricks in the Barn 

C*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Creepies in the Creek

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2020)

Data in the Dictionary

E


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Education in the Events

F


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2020)

Fog in the Foghorn 

G


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2020)

*Gladiolas in the Garden

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2020)

Happy in the Highchair

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)

*Icicles in the Isthmus

J*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Juggler in the Jungle

K


----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)

Kitten in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2020)

Lions in the Lion Den

M


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Meat in the Mincer

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2020)

Nanny in the Nursery

O


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

Octave in the Opera

P


----------



## Meringue (Aug 21, 2020)

Party in the Pub


Q


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2020)

*Quails in the Quilts

R*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2020)

*Rats in the Rectory

S*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Sand in the Sandpit

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2020)

*Tension in the Tent

U*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Urine in the Udder

V


----------



## Treacle (Aug 22, 2020)

Viper in the Vestibule

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2020)

Wet in the Water 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## RubyK (Aug 22, 2020)

Yews in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Treacle (Aug 23, 2020)

Zebra in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

Aunts  in the  Album

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2020)

Bees in the Beehive

C


----------



## Meringue (Aug 23, 2020)

Caterpillars in the Cabbage


D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2020)

*Ducks on the Doormat

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

*Elf in the Elevator

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)

*Frogs in the Freezer

G*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2020)

*Gas in the Garage

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2020)

*Happy in the House*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

Immobile  in the Ice (Storm)

J


----------



## Treacle (Aug 26, 2020)

Jaguars in the Jungle

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2020)

Kabobs in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lemons in the Larder

M


----------



## Meringue (Aug 27, 2020)

Mice in the Mattress 


N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Nitwit in  the Novel

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2020)

*Octopi in the Operetta

P*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

Pennies in the Purse

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2020)

Ruby in the Ring

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*Slugs on the Sidewalk

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

Toads in the Teapot

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)

Urine in the Urinal 

V


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2020)

*Vase in the Vanity 

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2020)

Wading in the  Wetlands

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2020)

*X 

Yapping in the Yard

Z*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 28, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Meringue (Aug 29, 2020)

Ailing in the Ambulance


B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Backslap  in the Brawl

C


----------



## Treacle (Aug 29, 2020)

Calories in the Croissant

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Drag in the Dirt

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

Eclipse in the East 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Fork in the Food

G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2020)

*Gnats in the Groceries

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)

*Hornets in the Haystacks

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2020)

*Idea in the Illustration

J*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 1, 2020)

Jam in the Jars

K


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

Kippers in the Kitten

L


----------



## Ceege (Sep 1, 2020)

Lions in the Lake

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2020)

*Muskrats in the Moonshine

N*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2020)

*Nineteen in the Number

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2020)

*Ocelots in the Ocean

P*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 2, 2020)

Pansies in the Potting Shed

Q


----------



## Meringue (Sep 2, 2020)

Quivering in the Quagmire


R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

Rice in the Risotto

S


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandals in the Sand

T


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

Tipsy in the Tavern 

U


----------



## RubyK (Sep 2, 2020)

Uncle in the Uniform

V


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)

Valuables  in the Vault

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

Waiting in the Wardrobe 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 3, 2020)

X-ray in Xalapa

Y / Z / A


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Yaks in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2020)

*Ziti in the Zeitgeist

A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 3, 2020)

*Apples in the Anchovies!   

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)

Bunny   in  the   Box 

C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Characters in the Cast

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Dragonflies in the Dining Room

E*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Elf in the Entry

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2020)

Feathers in the Futon

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Grasshoppers in the Grass 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Highlights  in the Hairdo

I


----------



## Treacle (Sep 6, 2020)

Illness in the Infirmary

J


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2020)

Joyride  in the  Jalopy

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2020)

*Kittens in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2020)

*Lyrics in the Libretto

M*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Munchies in the Mouth

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2020)

*Nonsense in the News

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2020)

October in the  Outdoors

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2020)

*Pirates in Paducah

Q*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2020)

*Quills in the Quiche 

R*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 8, 2020)

Reeds in the River


S


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Slugs in the Slurry

T


----------



## Meringue (Sep 8, 2020)

Treacle in the Tart


U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2020)

*Unicorns in the Universe

V*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 9, 2020)

Vicar in the Vatican !

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2020)

Wading in the Water

X/Y


----------



## Treacle (Sep 11, 2020)

Yeomen in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

Armandii  in the Arbor

B


----------



## Meringue (Sep 11, 2020)

Beds in the Bungalow


C


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2020)

*Car in the Carport

D*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 12, 2020)

Dinner in the Dining Hall

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2020)

Early in the Evening

F


----------



## Meringue (Sep 12, 2020)

Fireflies in the Forest


G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2020)

Ghost in the Guestroom 

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

Green veggies in the Groceries

H


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Hens in the Hatchery

I


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Izzy in the Ice

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jury in the Jailhouse

K


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Kelloggs in the Kitchen 

L


----------



## Treacle (Sep 15, 2020)

Loaves in the Larder

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

Monks in the Monastery

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2020)

New in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2020)

Ostrich in the Outback 

P


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

Pops in the Paddock

Q


----------



## Treacle (Sep 16, 2020)

Quacks in the Quango

R


----------



## Meringue (Sep 16, 2020)

Rhubarb in the Roulade


S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2020)

Slippy in the Snow 

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2020)

*Things in the Trunk

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*Unitarians in the Urals

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

*Vagabond in the Village

W*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 18, 2020)

Weeds in the Wheelbarrow

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2020)

Yorkie in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Treacle (Sep 21, 2020)

Albatross in the Aviary !

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Boats in the Bay

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2020)

Cats in the Cupboard

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Dazzle in the Dress

E


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2020)

*Bees in the Belfry 

C*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 21, 2020)

Crumbs in the Cupboard


D


----------



## RubyK (Sep 21, 2020)

Dog in the Diner

E


----------



## Ceege (Sep 21, 2020)

Elephants in the Elevator 

F


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Flies in the Flytrap

G


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

Granny in the Granary!!!!!

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hairs in the Hairbrush

I


----------



## Meringue (Sep 22, 2020)

Icecream in  the Igloo


j


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Juice in the Jar

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2020)

*Kisses in the Kitchen 

L*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

Linguistics in the Letterbox!

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2020)

Manuel  in the Mailbox

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2020)

Nuts in the Nuthouse

O


----------



## Treacle (Sep 24, 2020)

Oboe in the Orchestra

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Pitfall in the  Plans

Q


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2020)

*Questions in the Quiz

R*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 25, 2020)

Riots in the Reformatory

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)

Soaring in the Sky

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2020)

Toads in the Teacups

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Underneath in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2020)

Vendor  in  the Village

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Werewolf in the Woods 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Yesterday in the Yearbook

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)

*Zinc in the Zygotes

A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

A's in the Alphabet

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Boats in the Bay

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

*Coffee in the Cup

D*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Dollhouse in the Display

E


----------



## Meringue (Sep 30, 2020)

Escapees in the Everglades


F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2020)

Frogs in the Fireplace

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2020)

Goats  in the Garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Helpers in the Home

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2020)

Idle  in  the Infirmary

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 2, 2020)

Jellyfish in the Jacuzzi

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2020)

Klutz in the Kitchen 

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2020)

*Lions in the Lion Den

M*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Mice in the Manger 

N


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2020)

Nits in the Nursery


O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2020)

Oranges  in the Orchard

P


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Puddles in the Path

Q


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

Quill in the Quiver

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2020)

Rats in the Rhubarb

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2020)

Sitting  in the Stadium

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

Tiger in the Tank 

U


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 4, 2020)

*Unknown in the Universe

V*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Velvet in the Vessel

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2020)

*Whiskey in the Wine 

X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2020)

Yellow specks in the Yarn

Z/ A


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Anxiety in the Auditorium

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2020)

*Boo's in the Belfry 

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2020)

*Caviar in the Cabinet

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2020)

Dogs  in the   Den

E


----------



## Treacle (Oct 5, 2020)

Eels in the Estuary

F


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Fairies in the Fantasy

G


----------



## Meringue (Oct 6, 2020)

Games in the Garden


H


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2020)

Harps in the Heavens

I


----------



## Treacle (Oct 6, 2020)

Illness in the Infirmary

J


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

Jumbucks in the Jail 

K


----------



## Treacle (Oct 7, 2020)

Kippers in the Kitchen

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2020)

*Look in the Locker 

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2020)

Message  in  the  Memo

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

Names in the Notebook

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Octopus in the Office

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Pickles in the Pie

Q


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2020)

*Quills in the Q-Tips

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2020)

Rabbits in the Rabbit Hole

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Soup in the Salad bowls  

T


----------



## Treacle (Oct 9, 2020)

Tumbleweed in the Tundra !  

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

Under in the Underneath 

V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2020)

*Vacant in the Vault

W*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

Watermelon in the Waste

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2020)

Zigzag  in the Zipper

A


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

Anticipation in the Audatorium 

B


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2020)

Babble in the Brook

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Cat toy in the Cubby hole

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2020)

Dog in the Doghouse

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

Echo  in  the Elevator

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

Frosty in the Fridge 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

Glowing in the Garage

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2020)

*Grapes on the Grapevines

H*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

Heater in the House

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Inebriated in the Inn 

J


----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2020)

Juice in the Jug

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2020)

*Kicked in the Keester!

L*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Loitering in the Lane

M


----------



## Meringue (Oct 12, 2020)

Masterpieces in the Museum


N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2020)

Noise in the Night

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2020)

October  in the Orchard

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 12, 2020)

Peas in the Peapod

Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Quarrel in the Queue 

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Rags in the Remnants

S


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

Salary in the Savings Account

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2020)

Toys in the Toy box

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Unnoticed in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2020)

Viewing   in  the  Vehicle

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2020)

Wasps in the Wellingtons

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2020)

Yellowjackets in the Yarrow

Z/ A


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)

_Aloft  in the Airship

B_


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

Broke in the Bank

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)

Creepy in the Cellar 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Dingbats in the Doldrums

E*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2020)

*Enemies in the East 

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Flapjacks in the Farmhouse

G*


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 14, 2020)

Gnats in the Gym

H


----------



## Meringue (Oct 15, 2020)

Hijacker in the Helicopter


I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

_*Illness in the Incas

J*_


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Juice in the Jugs

K


----------



## Ceege (Oct 15, 2020)

Koalas in the Kitchen 

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Last in the Locker-room

M


----------



## Meringue (Oct 16, 2020)

Marble in the Mansion


N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)

Neighbors in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Orbiting in the Ozone 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2020)

Peek in the Parlor

Q


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Query in the Questionnaire

R


----------



## RubyK (Oct 17, 2020)

Razor in the Recticule

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2020)

Spiders in the Salad

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2020)

Thief  in the  Taxi

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2020)

Uncle in the United States

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Voles in the Violin

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Wobbles in the Walking

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 17, 2020)

Yowling in the yuccas

Z/A


----------



## Treacle (Oct 18, 2020)

Zombie in the Zone 

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2020)

Audio   in  the   Auditorium

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Breaks in the Boredom

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Cream in the Cakes

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Dog in the Doorway

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*Eggs in the Euphrates

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)

Fly in the Facemask


G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*Garbanzos in the Galapagos

H*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

Happiness in the Home

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)

Ice cream in the Ice cream truck

J


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

Junk in the Junkheap

K


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 18, 2020)

Kazoos in the Kayak

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2020)

Lettuce in the Larder

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2020)

Mice  in the Market

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

Nestlings in the Nest

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2020)

Obstructed in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*Puppies in the Periscope

Q*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2020)

*Quickest in the Quiz

R*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 19, 2020)

Rabbits in the Race.

S


----------



## Meringue (Oct 19, 2020)

Salami in the Sandwich


T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*Tylenol in the Terrarium

U*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Uselessness in the Uppermost Cabinets

V


----------



## Treacle (Oct 20, 2020)

Verger in the Vestibule

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

*Who's in the window?*

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

(By the way, my post above was not at all political!  I meant the Uppermost cabinets in the kitchen, that I cannot safely reach or use. )

W
Wagon in the Way

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

Yogurt  in the Yams 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Znags in the Zippers  


A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

Apples in the Attic

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Bugs in the Buds
 

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

*Cats in the Catnips

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2020)

*Dachshunds in the Doldrums

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2020)

Dangling in the Doorway

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 22, 2020)

Eggs in the Egg Cups

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Frightened in the Foggy Forest

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

Goats in the Garden 

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2020)

*Hobo's in the Hillside

I*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

Insulation in the Icebox

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Jam in the Jars

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2020)

Kids in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Treacle (Oct 23, 2020)

Literature in the Library

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Marbles in the Mackeral

N*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

Nasturtiums in the New seed catalog

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2020)

Orang Utans in the Orchard

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Peas in the Pot

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2020)

Rust  in the Rain

S


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

Saltwater in the Sea

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Taste in the Toast

U


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

Uncertainty in the Universe

V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)

Vanish  in the Vapor

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)

*Watermelon in the Whiskey 

X*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Y..
Yodeling in the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*Zoloft in the Zombies

A*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

Animals in the Arctic

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2020)

*Bats in the Belfry 

C*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

Costumes in the Cupboard

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

*Dish in the Dishwasher

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*Egrets in the Evergreens

F*


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 28, 2020)

Fish in the Fountain

G


----------



## Treacle (Oct 28, 2020)

Gorillas in the gymnasium   

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2020)

Happy in the Houseboat

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Insomnia in the Igloo

J


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2020)

*Jingling in the Jungle

K*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2020)

Kids in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lizards in the Lilys

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2020)

Men in the men's room

N


----------



## Treacle (Oct 29, 2020)

Nappies in the Nursery

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2020)

Overcooked in the Oven

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Plump in the Posterior

Q*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2020)

*Bulky in the Belt

C*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 29, 2020)

Cotton in the Comforter


D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Doctor in the Dentist chair

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Endive in the Elevator

F*


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 29, 2020)

Forgery in the Foyer

*G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Groupies in the Greenhouse

H*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 30, 2020)

Headbands in the Haberdashery

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2020)

Ice in the Ice Box

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jackals in the Jungle

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2020)

Kettle in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Lighthouses in the Landscape

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2020)

*Manure in the Meadow

N*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

Mucky in the Marsh 

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2020)

*Nasty in the North 

O*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 31, 2020)

Oatcakes in the Oven

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 31, 2020)

Pepper in the Pancake

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)

*Quinine in the Quicksand

R*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2020)

*Rubbish in the Road

S*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Shoes in the Shops

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2020)

Three  in the  Tub

U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2020)

Usher  in the U-haul 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2020)

Violet in the Vase

W


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

Wildebeest in the Wildflowers

X/Y


----------



## Meringue (Nov 2, 2020)

Yeti in the Yukon


Z/A


----------



## Treacle (Nov 2, 2020)

Zip in the Zip Code   

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

Abandon   in  the Airport

B


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

Bats in the belfry

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Chatting in the Cafe

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 4, 2020)

Deers in the Dairy

E


----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)

Emus in the East

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2020)

*Fans in the field

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Group in the Gallery

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2020)

*Hobo's in the Hotel 

I*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 4, 2020)

Iguanas in the Islands


J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

Jangling in the Jewelry Box

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2020)

Kissing in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing in the Laundry-room

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2020)

Meddling in the Mud 

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2020)

*Nostrils in the Nose

O*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 5, 2020)

Otters in the Ocean

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

*Palm trees in the Poconos

Q*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2020)

Rumble  in the Road

S


----------



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)

Sausage in the Sandwich

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2020)

Toast in the Toaster

U


----------



## Meringue (Nov 8, 2020)

Upset in the Undertakers


V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2020)

Vowels  in the  Vocabulary

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 8, 2020)

Water in the Well

XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2020)

*Yodelers in the Yukon 

Z*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2020)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Treacle (Nov 9, 2020)

Artist in the Atelier

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2020)

Bear  in the  Building

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2020)

Creeping in the Crypt 

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2020)

Dates in the Diet

E


----------



## Meringue (Nov 9, 2020)

Escargot in the Entree 


F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2020)

*Filets in the Fishery

G*


----------



## Ceege (Nov 9, 2020)

Gorillas in the Garden

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2020)

Honey in the Hives

I


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

Indigo in the Ink

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Jukebox  in the  Joint

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2020)

*Kangaroos in the  Kitchen

L*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 10, 2020)

Lizards in the Lake


M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

Misty in the Morning 

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Nuts in the Nuthouse 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*Okra in the Outhouse

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

People in the Parade

Q


----------



## joybelle (Nov 10, 2020)

Quintin in the Quiz

R


----------



## RubyK (Nov 10, 2020)

Roaches in the Roaster

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

*Shovel in the Snow

T*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2020)

Termites in the Trunk



U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2020)

Unicorns in the Undergrowth 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

Vacuum   in the  Vault

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2020)

*Water in the Well

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

Yachts in the Yangtze

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Angels in the Afterlife


B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

Bubbles  in the  Bath

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Chips (and Cracks) in the Cups

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Deaf in the Disco 

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2020)

*Eggs in the Easterbasket

F*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

Friends in the Forum ☺ ☺

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

Group  in the  Game

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Hasty in the Huddle

I


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Hidden in the Hay


I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Infants in the Infirmary

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2020)

Jam in the Jar

K


----------



## Treacle (Nov 13, 2020)

Kids in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Lost in the Loop

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Magic in the Moonlight

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2020)

*Nighttime in the North

O*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Nighttime in the North



^^^That's me, after these games...



Octopus in the Orchestra! 

*P*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2020)

*Pigs in the Pool 

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Questions in the Quaint shop

R


----------



## Meringue (Nov 14, 2020)

Robins in the Rain


S


S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2020)

Seashells in the Sand

T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2020)

Traveling in the Taxi 

U


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2020)

Unmentionables in the Upholstery

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2020)

Voter in the Voters Booth

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2020)

Who's in the Wardrobe 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

You in the Yearbook

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Air cushions in the Ambulance

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2020)

*Bedbugs in the Bed

C *


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2020)

*Cobwebs on the couch!

D*


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

Drips in the Dorm

E


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2020)

Eels in the Everglades

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

Famous in the Family

G


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2020)

Glittering in the Gala


H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2020)

Hoovering in the House

I


----------



## RubyK (Nov 16, 2020)

Insect counting

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2020)

Jewels in the Jewelry box

K


----------



## Treacle (Nov 17, 2020)

Kibble in the Kennel

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2020)

Leap  in the Leaves

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

Meandering in the Mud

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2020)

Nomads in the Nunnery

O


----------



## Meringue (Nov 17, 2020)

Ostrich in the Outback



P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2020)

Pigs in the Pig Pen

Q


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

*Questions in the Quiz

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2020)

Robbers in the Restaurant


S


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

Saddles in the Stable

T


----------



## Meringue (Nov 18, 2020)

Traitors in the Tower



U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2020)

Unknown in the Universe 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Treacle (Nov 18, 2020)

Woodworm in the Wardrobe

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

Xeroxing in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2020)

Yellow spots in the Yard lawn grass

Z/ A


----------



## RubyK (Nov 18, 2020)

Action in the Apple Orchard

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)

*Boys in the Band


C*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)

Carrots in the Cauldron

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Evenings in the Everglades

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2020)

Flamenco in the Field 

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2020)

*Gorilla in the Graveyard

H*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2020)

Hyenas in the Hills



I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Inconsistencies in the Instructions  

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2020)

Jewels in the Jewelry box


K


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Kissing in the kissing booth.

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

Leaves in the  Lawn 

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Motoring in the Mud

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

Nonsense in the Notifications

O


----------



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2020)

Overshoes in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Pondering in the park

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2020)

Running in the Race


S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2020)

Seashells  in the  Sand

T


----------



## Meringue (Nov 21, 2020)

Trembling in the Tunnel  


U


----------



## Treacle (Nov 21, 2020)

Underwear in the Uniform

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 22, 2020)

Vipers in the Vicarage

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)

Water in the Water fountain

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Ass in the Arcade

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2020)

Boy in the Bubble

C


----------



## Meringue (Nov 22, 2020)

Carols in the Cathedral 


D


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)

Dancing in the dark

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2020)

*Eating in the East

F*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

Fastidious in the Finishing

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)

Gladiolus in the garden

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2020)

*Harpoons in the Hebrides

I*


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 22, 2020)

Irritants in the Intestines

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Jiving in the Jungle.

K


----------



## Meringue (Nov 23, 2020)

Knives in the Kitchen


L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Loud in the Library 

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Miserable on Monday

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 25, 2020)

Nobody in the Night

O


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 25, 2020)

Oinks in the Okra

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2020)

Pumpkin in the Pie


Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2020)

*Quince in the Quintuplets

R*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2020)

*Rats  in the Railroads

S*


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Singing in the shower.

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

Tape-measure in the Toolbox

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Unicorns in the Ukraine

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Vaping in the village.

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Wading  in  the   Water 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Xylophone playing in the X-Ray room

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2020)

Youngsters in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2020)

Zebra on the Zip-Line!

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*Artichokes in the Aquarium

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2020)

Bulldog  in the  Backyard

C


----------



## Meringue (Nov 28, 2020)

Catfish in the Creek



D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Dawdling in the Dark 

E


----------



## Treacle (Nov 28, 2020)

Eels is the Estuary

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2020)

Frozen   in the  Freezer

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Golfing on the golf course

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*Herring in the Hague

I*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Idleness in the Itinerary

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

Jelly in the Jar


K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2020)

*Kleenex in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

Life  in  the  Limelight

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 29, 2020)

Mice in the Moonlight

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Nuns in the Nunnery

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2020)

*Organ in the Orchestra

P *


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2020)

*Peanuts in the Pew

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Quips in the Questionnaire

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2020)

*Robbery in the Restuarant *
*
*
*S*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Santa in the season

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2020)

Take in the Talent 

U


----------



## Meringue (Nov 30, 2020)

Unhappy in the University



V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Vertigo in the Vatican

W*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 30, 2020)

*Whiskey in the Wall

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

X-filing in the X-file zone

Y


----------



## RubyK (Nov 30, 2020)

Yearling in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 1, 2020)

Athletes in the Arena



B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2020)

Bears and the Bakery

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Christmas in the Country

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

Dreary in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2020)

*Elves in the Elevator 
F*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 1, 2020)

Fudge in Flapjacks


G


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

Grass in the Garden

H


----------



## Treacle (Dec 1, 2020)

Holes in the Hosiery

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2020)

*Illness in the Infirmary

J*


----------



## RubyK (Dec 1, 2020)

Jackaroo in the Jail

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Kids in Kindergarten

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2020)

*Lollipops in the Lagoon

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

*Men in the Men's room*


*N*


----------



## Ceege (Dec 2, 2020)

Nests in the Nettletree

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*Orphans in the Operahouse

P*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Pigs in the pig-pen

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2020)

Question   in  the  Quiz

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

Rags in the Ragbag 

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Sails in the sea

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2020)

Take  in the  Tournament

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2020)

*Upstairs in the University

V*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Vaping in a vacant lot


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

What's in the Wigwam 

X/Y


----------



## Treacle (Dec 4, 2020)

Yachts in the Yardarm

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2020)

Ants in the Attic

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Bugs in the Bus

c*


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Cats in a cart

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Dogs  in  the   Doorway

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

*Eels in the Elevators

F*


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Farts in the factory


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Goats in the Greenhouse 

H*


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Hats on the hat rack


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

Inuits in the Igloos

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2020)

Jiggling in the Jungle 

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2020)

*Kicked in the Knee

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Locusts in the Lingerie

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2020)

Memo  in the Mail

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Nickles in the nickelodeon

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Olives in the Oceanliner

P*


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Party at the Prom

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2020)

*Quails in the Quiche

R*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 9, 2020)

Rubies in the Ring


S


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2020)

Soldiers in the Service

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2020)

Trouble in the Toboggan

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2020)

Upset in the University

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

Variety  in  the  Vegetables

W


----------



## Meringue (Dec 9, 2020)

Walking in the Wilderness



X/Y/ Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

Angels  in the Attic

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Bread in the basket

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)

*Chipmunks in the Convent

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2020)

*Dog in the Dog House*

*E*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Earache in the Ear

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)

*Figs in the Flan

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Glitch  in the  Guideline

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Hedgehogs in the hedges

I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2020)

*Ice in the Igloos

J*


----------



## RubyK (Dec 10, 2020)

Jingle in the Jinglebells

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2020)

*Knife in the Kitchen*

*L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Lentils in the Lasagna

M*


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

Milk in the milking shed

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2020)

*Nerds in the Netherlands

O*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2020)

Ostrich in the Oven

P


----------



## joybelle (Dec 11, 2020)

People in the Parlour

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2020)

Queen's in quite the Quandary

R


----------



## joybelle (Dec 11, 2020)

Russians in the Roundup

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2020)

*Singers in the Sanctuary

T*


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

Toys in the toy box

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2020)

Uriah is working in Urology

V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 12, 2020)

Voices in the Vault



W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Water is in the Well

X


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Yak  in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Zombies are in Zanzibar, oh my!

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 12, 2020)

Albatross in the Aviary

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Reminder:  
For new people joining ...  Something * IN THE * something is how the game goes


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Bats *in the* Belfry


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

thanks

Correct in the Content   

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Reminder:
> For new people joining ...  Something * IN THE * something is how the game goes


Sawwy!


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Drinks in the Den

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*Everything's in the Encyclopedia 

F*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 12, 2020)

Frogs in the Freezer

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Girls in the garden.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Harmony  in the   House

I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*Infants in the Intersection 

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)

*Junk in the Jello

K*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2020)

Kids in the Kettle

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Lettuce in the Lamborghini

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2020)

Made  in  the Market 

N


----------



## RubyK (Dec 13, 2020)

Nuts in the Nutcracker

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

Oranges on the Orange tree

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2020)

*Puppies in the Pond

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2020)

Quashed in the Queue 

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*Rabbits in the Raisins

S*


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

Swingers on a swing

T


----------



## Meringue (Dec 14, 2020)

Toffees in the Tin



U


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2020)

Umbrella in the Umbrella stand

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2020)

*Vertigo in the Vineyard

W*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*Whistling in the Wind

x/Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Yelling in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Abacus in the Antiques

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2020)

Barking  in the  Backyard

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 16, 2020)

Crying in the Chapel



D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2020)

*Died in the Dungeon

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Euphoric in Ethiopia

F*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Food in the Freezer

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

Grapes on the grape vine

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2020)

*Horses in the Herd 

I*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Itch in the Insole

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 16, 2020)

tinytn said:


> *Horses in the Herd
> 
> I*


Ice in the ice trays 
J


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2020)

Jumble in the Junkyard  



K


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2020)

Kazooing in the Kasbah 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2020)

*Lozenges in the Laboratory

M*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2020)

*Mummies in the Museums 

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2020)

Neighbor in the Neighborhood 

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Oranges in the Orchard

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2020)

Paradise  in   the  Pacific

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Queens in Quebec

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Ripples in the Rhine River

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Seaweed in the Sea*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Time in the Tower

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2020)

UFO in the Universe 

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2020)

*Vermits in the Valley

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2020)

Women in the Women's room


X


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Xeroxing in the Xerox Room

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2020)

Yelling in the Yard 

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2020)

*Zombies in the Zoo

A*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Afterthoughts in the Answers

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

Baby in the Buggy

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2020)

Children in the Car

D


----------



## Meringue (Dec 20, 2020)

Dust in the Drawers



E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2020)

Earwigs in the Eiderdown 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

Faith  in  the Future

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Gaggling in the Goose pen

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2020)

Heaters in the House

I


----------



## Meringue (Dec 21, 2020)

Invoices in the Incinerator


J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2020)

*Jack's in the Jail 

K*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Karaoke in the Kremlin 

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2020)

Lamp in the Living room


M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2020)

Meringue said:


> Invoices in the Incinerator


Excellent suggestion as to where to keep and store them!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2020)

Milk in the Museum Cafe

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Nail polish in the Nail Salon.

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2020)

Oak pieces in the Organ  

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Pierogis in the Planetarium

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2020)

Quibbling in the Queue

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Residents in the Reading Room

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2020)

Sweets  in the Sweet Shop

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

Tango in the Tower


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Unread books in the Upright

V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2020)

Vagrants in the Village


W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Wassailing in Washington

X?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

*Y*our pattern in the *Y*arn basket

Z?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Zigzagging in Zanzibar

A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Ants in the attic   ( Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Bedbugs in the Basement

C*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)

Cashier in the Checkout 


D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2020)

Daddy  in  the  Den

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 24, 2020)

Earwigs in the Ears

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Fun at the Fun House

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2020)

*Gerbils in the Gutter

H*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2020)

*Hippies in the Hollywood 

I*


----------



## RubyK (Dec 24, 2020)

Ivy in the Igloo

J


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2020)

Jiving with the Jukebox
k


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

Kittens in the kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2020)

*Lumbago in the Lizards

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2020)

Mold in the Marmalade

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

Nuts in a nut tree

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

*Orphans in the Orphanage*

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Paraffin in the Pantaloons

Q*


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Queens in a queue.

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

Rubber in the rubber band

S


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Samples in the Shop

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

Toys in the Toy Box

U


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Unaccountability in the Union

V/W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2020)

Wishing in the Well 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2020)

Ambush  in the Azores 


B


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Bees in the Bee-hive

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2020)

Cakes in the Cafe    


D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2020)

Doctor's note in the Desk

E


----------



## RubyK (Dec 28, 2020)

Envoy in the Embassy

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2020)

Fox in the Forest

G


----------



## RubyK (Dec 28, 2020)

Goat in the Gutter

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2020)

*Haddock in the Harbor

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2020)

Icicles in the Igloo

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2020)

Jumping  in the Jammies

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2020)

Ketchup in the Kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2020)

Ladies  in the Lounge

M


----------



## Meringue (Dec 29, 2020)

Memories in the  Mind    



N


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Nuns is the nunnery

O


----------



## RubyK (Dec 29, 2020)

Owls in the Observatory

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

Parked cars in the Parking lot

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2020)

*Quarks in Queensland

R*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2020)

Ropes in the Rodeo   


S


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Seasoning in the salad

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2020)

Trouble in the Tavern

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Unicorns in Uniforms

V


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2021)

Vipers in the Vicinity  


W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2021)

Wild in the West

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2021)

Yelling in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Treacle (Jan 1, 2021)

Zest in the Zabaglione

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)

*Arugula in the Amphitheatre

B*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Bees in the bee-hive

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)

*Carhops in the Caribbean

D*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

Daydreams in the Doldrums 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2021)

*Eggs in the Emirates

F*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2021)

*Food in the Freezer

G*


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Gaggle of Geese

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2021)

Hen in the Hen House

I


----------



## RubyK (Jan 2, 2021)

Iris in the Infirmary

J


----------



## Meringue (Jan 3, 2021)

Fish in the Fountain



G


----------



## Treacle (Jan 3, 2021)

Goldfish in the Ganges 

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy in the House

i


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Ice in the icehouse

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Jade in the Jewelry store

K


----------



## Treacle (Jan 4, 2021)

Kopeck in the Kremlin

L


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Listless in the Lounge 

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Mice in the mousetrap

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)

Nerds in the Netherlands

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Opera singers in the Opera House

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 6, 2021)

Priest in the Pulpit   


Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Queso in the Quesidillas

R*


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Roses in the Rose Garden

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2021)

Singing   in the Shower

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Turkey in the Tupperware

U*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2021)

Utensils in the Untesils drawer

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Violets in the Village

W*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 8, 2021)

Walking in the Wilderness




X/Y/Z//A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

Yelling in the Yukon 

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2021)

Zebra  in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2021)

Aphids in the Air 

B


----------



## Meringue (Jan 8, 2021)

Bugles in the Band



C


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

*Dogs in the Doghouse

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2021)

*Eels in the Envelopes

F*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 9, 2021)

Flies in the Fondue 




G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 9, 2021)

*Greyhound in the Garage

H*


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Hay in the Haystacks

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2021)

Icicle in the Icebox

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2021)

Junk in the Jar

K


----------



## Meringue (Jan 10, 2021)

Kippers in the Kitchen   


L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2021)

Lollygagging  in the  Lounge

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2021)

Mirth in the Moment

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2021)

*Nobody in the News 

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2021)

Octopus in the Ocean

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2021)

*Panic in the Puppet show

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Queens in the Dragqueen show

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Rutabagas in the Refrigerator

S*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2021)

Sage in the Sauce

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2021)

Traitors in the Tower   



U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2021)

*Unicycles in the University

V*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2021)

*Vendors in the Vatican 

W*


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Water buffaloes in the water

X


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2021)

*X

Youngsters in  the Yard

Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2021)

*Zebras in the Zone

A*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Ants in the Avenue

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2021)

Baby in the Bath

C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Classes in the Courtyard

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2021)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## Meringue (Jan 13, 2021)

Envoys in the Embassy 



F


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Family in the family room

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Gladiolus in the Garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Hope in the Home

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Icecube in the Icebox 


J


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2021)

*Just in the Nickatime

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Knife in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Lost in the Loop

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)

*Morphine in the Muskrats

N*


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Naked at the Nude-beach

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Out in the Open

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2021)

Playing in the Puddles

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)

*Quinoa in the Quiver

R*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Rocks in the Rubble

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2021)

Shoes in the Shoebox

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Teabags in Teapots

U


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

Understanding in the Underclassmen

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2021)

*Victrolas in the Vicarage

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2021)

Water in the Well

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Yellow-color shades in the Yarns

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Angel in the Afterlife

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2021)

Baby  in  the Buggy

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2021)

Child in the Cradle 

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Dog in the Dog-house

E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2021)

*Eggs in the Egg-carton

F*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Fidgety in the Fog

G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 19, 2021)

Grease in the Garage



H


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Happy in the Hay


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2021)

*Icicles in the Icebox

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

Jelly in the Jar

K


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2021)

*Kettle in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2021)

Lifeboat  in the Lake

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2021)

*Mushrooms in the Monastery

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

Notes in the Notebook 

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

Owls in the Open

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

Penguins in the Parlour 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Quails in Quail pen

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

Rags in the Rhine

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2021)

Sun in the Sahara

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 21, 2021)

Terrapins in the Tank



U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Uncles in the Urals

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Violence in the Video

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Waves in the window.

X


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Y
Yak in the Yard

Z/ A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2021)

*Zebras in the Zoo

A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2021)

*Adults in the Auditorium*
*
*
*B *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bones in the Broth

C


----------



## Meringue (Jan 30, 2021)

Crumbs in the Crevices 


D


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Digging in the Dirt*

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Eating in the evening

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2021)

Fast-forward  in the Fable

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2021)

*Groveling in the Gutter

H*


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Helping in the hayfield

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Interruption in the Itinerary

J


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2021)

Jammed in the Jeans 

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Kiting in the kite zone

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2021)

*Lemmings in the Linguini

M*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Meatballs in the  mozzarella 

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

Nuts in the Nuthouse 

O


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2021)

Oboes in the Orchestra 



P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2021)

Pigs in the Pigpen 


Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Queens in the throne room


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2021)

Robber in the Restuarant


S


----------



## Meringue (Feb 8, 2021)

Spiders in the Salad   



T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Tuba in the Trombone section

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Urchins in the Universe

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Variations in the Volume

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2021)

Water in the Well

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Yellowing in the Yard

Z/ A


----------



## Meringue (Feb 9, 2021)

Amusements in the Arcade  


B


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2021)

*Beans in the Boiler

C*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 9, 2021)

Carrots in the Casserole 



D


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Dogs in the dog yard

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2021)

Exclude  in the Event

F


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Fog in the Foothills

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

Grass in the Gazelle

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2021)

*Harems in Harlem

I*


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Inn keeps in the Inn

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2021)

Jumps in the Jelly

K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2021)

Kitten  in the Knitting

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing in the loft

M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2021)

Mouse in the Matchbox

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

Newborn in the Nursery 

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Ogre in the Opera

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Pigs in the pigpen

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*Quadrilles in Queensland

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2021)

Rats in the River

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Shampoo in the Sink

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Teletubbies on T.V.

U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Undershirts in the Underneath Drawer

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Warps in the Wallpaper

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

Zithering in the Zoo 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)

*Aardvarks in the Abbey

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2021)

*Bees in the Basement

C*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Broken in the Box

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Cats in the Cupboard

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2021)

Dog in the Doghouse 

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Eggs in the Egg-carton

F*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Food in the Freezer

G


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Gas in the Garage

H*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Helper in the Home

I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2021)

Iffy in the Igloo

J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2021)

Jelly  in  the  Jam

K


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2021)

*Kites in the kitchen

L*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

Laughter in the Lane

M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2021)

*Monkeys in the music room

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Narratives narating

O


----------



## RubyK (Feb 15, 2021)

Oaf in the Odyssey

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2021)

Pig in the Pigpen 

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Quolls Qualifying

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Quick in the Questioning

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

@Tish  You and I only have one screen, (each) 
 but we get mixed up, anyway!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Rabbit in the Rabbit hole

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Sinking in the Sand

T


----------



## Meringue (Feb 17, 2021)

Tomatoes in the Tureen 

U


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Unicorns in the Universe

V*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Violets in the Valley

W


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Wolves  in the Wild

X/y*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2021)

yodelers in the yard

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2021)

*Zircons in the Zipline

A*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Addresses in the Apartment buildings

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Bees in the Beehive

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2021)

Cat in the corner

D


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

Dragon in the Dungeon

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Entertainment  in the Entrance 

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2021)

Foxes in the Flowers

G


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2021)

Girl  in the  Garden

H


----------



## tinytn (Feb 18, 2021)

*Horses in the Hay

I*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Instant gratification in the Icebox!  

J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2021)

*Jump  in the Jeep

K*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Kink in the Kilt

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2021)

Locked in the Loo

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Mud in the Moonshine

N*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

*Nuns in the Nunnery 

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2021)

Onions in the Oven

P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Puppies in the Park

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2021)

Quiet  in the   Quarrel

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Rabbits in the Road

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Sliced apples in the Stalls

T


----------



## tinytn (Feb 20, 2021)

Turtles  in the Trees

U


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2021)

Uranus in the Universe



V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Vagueness in the Vastness

W


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

Werewolf in the Wheelbarrow 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Yo-Yo in the Yard

Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Alpaca in the Alcove

B


----------



## tinytn (Feb 22, 2021)

*Bells in the Basement

C*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

Colts in the Courtyard

D


----------



## tinytn (Feb 22, 2021)

*Dogs in the Doughnuts! 

E*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

Enemies in the Entrance 



F


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2021)

Frogs in the Fireplace

G


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

Gnats in the Gooseberries



H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2021)

Husband in the House

I


----------



## tinytn (Feb 23, 2021)

*Inkpot in the attic

J*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2021)

Jumping in the Jive 

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

Kits in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Leaking in the Latrine 

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 25, 2021)

Mowing in the Meadow  



N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2021)

Nocturnal in the Night

O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2021)

*Owls in the Orchard

P*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Paving in the Parking Lot

Q/ R


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2021)

*Quills in the Quilt !

R*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2021)

Rushing in the Race 

S


----------



## Meringue (Feb 26, 2021)

Singing in the Shower 



T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

Teetering in the Tower

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

Uneasy in the Underwear 

V


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2021)

*Vowels in the Verses

W*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2021)

Warmth in the Well-Wishes

X/ Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Xylophone in the X-Ray room


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Yawns in the Yellow-Paint store section

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Anomalies in the Answer 

B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Bumps in the Buggy-ride

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## Meringue (Mar 1, 2021)

Doctors in the Dispensary 



E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2021)

Emittance in the Elevator 

F


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Frog in the Fishtank

G


----------



## Meringue (Mar 1, 2021)

Giblets in the Gravy 



H


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Hair at the Hairdressers

I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Interruptions in the Itinerary

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2021)

*Jumbalaya in the Jacuzzi

K*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2021)

Kippers in the Kitten

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2021)

Ladies in the Ladies room

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2021)

Mix-up in the Matchmaking!

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Nuts on the nut tree.

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2021)

Otters in the Ocean


P


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2021)

Pigs in the Penthouse

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2021)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2021)

Racing  in the  Road

S


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Signs in the Sections (of the Store  )

T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

Toenails in the Tortellini 

U


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 3, 2021)

Uncles in the undergrowth

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Vocalists in the Vestibule

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Water on the Waterslide

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Mar 3, 2021)

Yaks in the Yukon 



Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2021)

Albatross in the Air 

B


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

Bird in the bush

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

Dogs in the Doghouse

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Emu's in the Elms

F


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

Fish fillets in the fat fryer

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2021)

*Gouda in the Gutter

H*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

High in the Hills 

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2021)

Ice cubes in the Icebox


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Jogging in the jogging lane.


----------



## Meringue (Mar 6, 2021)

Kiwis in the Kitchen




L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Lace in the Lampshade 

M


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse in the Merry Mouse Movie

N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

Nesting in the Night

O


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

One of our ostriches in the outdoor open oven

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Peacocks in the pen.

Q


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Quick turns in the Quarry

R


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2021)

Rabbits in the Reservation

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2021)

Seasick  in the Ship

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2021)

Tacks in the toolbox

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Unicycles in the university


----------



## tinytn (Mar 8, 2021)

*Valuables in the Vestibule 

W*


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Water in the waterpark

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2021)

*X *

*Yankees in the Yearbook

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Zeb  in   the  Zariba

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Apples on the apple tree


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

*Bologna in the Bastille

C*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 11, 2021)

Carpet in the Caravan 



D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2021)

Donuts in the Dark

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Everything everywhere


F


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2021)

Famous  in the Family

G


----------



## Meringue (Mar 11, 2021)

Geese in the  Gardens   



H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

*Helium in the Husbands 

I*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

It's in the Inn

J


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 12, 2021)

Judge  in   the   Jury

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2021)

Kettle in the Kitchen


L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2021)

Lumpy in the Leotard 

M


----------



## Meringue (Mar 12, 2021)

Musty in the Mattress 



N


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Niceness in the Now

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2021)

*Olives in the Opera House

P*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

People in the mix

Q


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2021)

*Quills on the Quails 

R*


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Roosters roosting

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2021)

^^.*..  in  the .... *

Sail  in the   Sunset

T


----------



## Meringue (Mar 13, 2021)

Towels in the Tumbledryer   


U


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Ukulele in the University

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2021)

Vultures in the Vicinity 

W


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

*Woodpeckers in the Woods

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

X-raying in the X-Ray Clinic


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

*Yacht in the Yard!

Z/A*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Zebras in the zoo

A


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Amnesiacs in the Asylum

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bugs in the Beds

C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2021)

Cobwebs in the Corner 

D


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

Dads in debit

E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

*Eggs in Egg Cartons

F*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

Fish in the Fryer 



G


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

*Guns in the Gallery 

H*


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Hens in the Henhouse

I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Illness in the Iditarod

(One of the sled dogs was ill; therefore, that team needed to withdraw from the long race)

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2021)

*Jellybeans in the Jail Cell

K*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2021)

Kazooing in the Knickerbockers 

L


----------



## RubyK (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing in the Lavatory

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Members in the Millions

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Napkins in the napkin holder.

O


----------



## Meringue (Mar 16, 2021)

Opportunities in the Office



P


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Pigs in the pigpen

Q


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

Qualms in the Questioners

R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 16, 2021)

Red in the Rainbow    


SS


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2021)

*Singing in the Sunshine *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Texts in trunk

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Uncles in Uniforms.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

(_The _uniforms, Tish    )

Voles in the Valley

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Water buffalos in the water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

Zorro in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

Armadillo's in the Alley

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Bats in the Belfry

C


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

Culprits in the Courtroom

D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2021)

Data  in the  Document

E


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Earwigs in envelopes

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2021)

Foxes in the Field

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2021)

Grazing in the Grass 

H


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Happiness in droves.

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Ice Skating on the Ice skating rink.

J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Juice in the Jar

K


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

Kaila  in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*Lions in the Lounge

M*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2021)

Midnight in the Morgue 

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2021)

Nuts in the Nuthouse 


O


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Anacondas in the Attic


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Bustling in the Bus stop

C


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2021)

Calling in the Cows

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2021)

Digging in the Ditch 

E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 22, 2021)

*Eating Egg Entree

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2021)

Friends in the family

G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2021)

*Gnats in the Garage

H*


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Hats on the hat rack.

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 22, 2021)

*Ice on the Igloo

J*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

Jacks in the Jacks Bag
(Used to have cute little pouches, just large enough for the jacks and a small bouncy ball)

K


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

"Killing in the Name of" -- Rage Against the Machine

L


----------



## tinytn (Mar 23, 2021)

*Locks in the Lockers

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2021)

*Men in the Men's room*

*N*


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Nuns in the nunnery

O


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Owls in openings

P


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

Pride in the Projects

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2021)

Quiet in the Queens chambers

R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2021)

Raspberries in the Ragu 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2021)

Sales  in the  Store

T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2021)

*Ticks in the Tocks 

U*


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Umbrellabirds in the Umbrella holder​*
V*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2021)

Vocal  in the Venue

W


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Water in wrong places.

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

X-raying in the X-ray room

Y/Z


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Yawning in the yogurt

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 26, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

Acrobatics in the Arena

B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2021)

Bagpipes in the Bath 

C


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Crying in the cartons

D


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2021)

*Ducks in the Den

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2021)

Elephants  in  the  Enclosure

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2021)

*Fragrance in the Forest

G*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Grunting in the garage

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Heaving in the Hay fields

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2021)

*Idiots in Innsbruck

J*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Jumping in jackets

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2021)

Kids in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Loons in the Lake

M


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2021)

Misty in the Morning 

N


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Nudes in nature


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Octopi in the Ocean

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 27, 2021)

Pigs in the Pen

Q


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2021)

*Quail in the Queensland

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2021)

*Ravioli in the Rhine

S*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Swiss cheese in the Sahara ?

T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Tears in the Tea

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Umbrellabird in the underbrush

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Votive candle in the Vase

W


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Wind in the windows

X


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2021)

*X
Yams in the yard!

Z*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2021)

Zonked in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Astronauts in the Academy

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Bells in the Belfry

C


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Dishes in the Dirt

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Earings in the ears

F


----------



## Meringue (Mar 30, 2021)

Flickering in the Fire 



G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2021)

Gate  in  the Garden

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Hay in the haystack

I


----------



## RubyK (Mar 30, 2021)

Idleness in the Icehouse
J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Jade in the Jewelry box

K


----------



## Meringue (Mar 31, 2021)

Kale in the Kitchen   


L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2021)

Leaping in the Lagoon

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Mapping in the map-room

N


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Nothing in the shadows

O


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2021)

Operate  in the  Open

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2021)

*Pumpkins in the Pub

Q*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 1, 2021)

*Questions in the Quips

R*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Rooms in the Rental

S


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Silhouettes in the Shade

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Towels in the Tub


U


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

Unrest  in  the  Universe

V


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2021)

*Virus in the Villages !

W*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

Witches in Waiting

X


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Xylophone in the xerox room


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2021)

*Yarn in the Yucatan

Z*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 7, 2021)

Zigzag in the Zipper

A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Answers in the Aftermath

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2021)

Barnacles in the Boat 

C


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Crap in cardboard cartons

D


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2021)

*Dusty in the Dungeon

E*


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Earplugs in the  Ears

F


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Frogs in the Fort

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 9, 2021)

Giraffes in the Garage

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2021)

Haddock in the House

I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Iron in the Irish soil

J


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Juice in the bottle

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Kangaroos in the kicking room.

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*Lizards in the Living Room

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 10, 2021)

Moles in the Marmalade

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2021)

Noise  in  the  Night

O


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

Ospreys in the Ointment

P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*Pandas in the Penthouse

Q/R*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

*Quiet in the Queens room

R*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 10, 2021)

Ripple in the River

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Swans in the swimming pool.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 10, 2021)

*Toys in the Toy Box

U*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 10, 2021)

Underwear in the Underwear Drawer

V


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2021)

Vaseline in the vinegar

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Water in the water-hose

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2021)

Angelfish in the Aquarium 

B


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Billions in the Bank

C


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2021)

you wish!! ^^^^^   

Coins in the Coin cup

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Dog in the doghouse

E


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Eggs in the Evergreen!

F


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Floppy feathers in the freezer

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2021)

Grease in the Garage


H


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Hankies in the hamper

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2021)

Ink in the Ink well 


J


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Jumper cables in the Jacket  (It's a jacket with extremely large pocket! )

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

*Kittens in the Kitchen
L*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Learning in the Library

M


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Missing page in the Magazine

N


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Noises in the Night

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Owlets in the Owls nest


P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Possibilities in the Plans

Q


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2021)

Quibbling in the Queue 

R


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Rats in the Radio

S


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2021)

*Running in the Raw

S*


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Swimming in the sun

T


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Tastiness in the Toast

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 16, 2021)

Unicorns in the Universe

V


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Value in the Vitamins

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2021)

Wait  in  the   Wagon

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Yellow in the Yolk

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2021)

Advice in the Almanac 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2021)

*Biscuits in the Bakery

C*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Chocolate in the Cookies

D


----------



## RubyK (Apr 16, 2021)

Dogs in the Doorway

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Eggs in the egg carton

F


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2021)

Free  in  the   Forest

G


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2021)

Galivanting in the Garden 

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Heat in the Hallway

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Ink in the inkwell 

J


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Juggling in the Jacuzzi 

K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*Kites in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2021)

*Lost in the Lake 

M*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Milking in the milk shed

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2021)

Nonsense  in the Novel

O


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

Owls are Outside

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Peas in the pods

Q


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Queries in the Question Box

R


----------



## Meringue (Apr 20, 2021)

Rules in the Regulations 



S


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Samples in the Shops

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*Turtles in the Tank

U*


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Unicorns in the Unicorn stables

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2021)

Vipers in the Vests

W


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Wishes in the Well

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

XXX material in the trash

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Yaks in the Yunnan province.

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

Zero snags in the Zipper

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 24, 2021)

Apples in the Apple Pie


B


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2021)

Bugs in the Beer 

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2021)

Down  in  the Dumps

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Earplugs in the ears

F


----------



## tinytn (Apr 25, 2021)

*Flies in the Flowers 

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2021)

Gate  in   the  Garden

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2021)

Haggis in the Hamper..  

I


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2021)

*Ice crystals in the Ivy

J*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2021)

*Jackals in the Jungle

K*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Knights on their knees

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Lions in the Lion den

M


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Mothers in Mayhem

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2021)

*Narcotics in Nebraska

O*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Optician in the Optical shop  

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 26, 2021)

People in the Parade


Q


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2021)

Quiet  in  the Quicksand

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

*Rodents in the Rainbarrel

S*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2021)

Swimming in the Swamp

T


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2021)

Talking  in the Theater

U


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2021)

*Unicorns in the USA

V*


----------



## Meringue (Apr 27, 2021)

Vermin in the Van




W


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Water in the Watertank

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

Watching in the Woods

X/ Y/ Z?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 27, 2021)

Youth in the YMCA

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Aardvark in the Area

B


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2021)

*Butterflies in the Backyard

C*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

*Centipedes in the Camper

D*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Dread in the Darkness

E


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Eating in the Entryway

F


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Flies in the Folders

G


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Grandparents in the Gallery

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Hammers in the Hardware store

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Ink in the inkwell

J


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Jewels in the Jewelry store

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Kettle in the kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Leeks in the Ladle

M


----------



## Meringue (Apr 29, 2021)

Munching in the Movies


N


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Nuts in the Nutshells

O


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2021)

*Openings in the Oval office 

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 30, 2021)

Post in the Postbox

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2021)

Quote  in  the   Quiz

R


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2021)

*Rattlers in the River 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2021)

Siesta  in  the Shade

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 30, 2021)

Towels in the Trunk

U


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Undercover in the Undergrowth 

V


----------



## SetWave (Apr 30, 2021)

Various items in the Valise

X


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Xtravagance in the Xtra purchases 

Y/ Z?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2021)

*Yodeling in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Zooming in Zoom-chat

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2021)

Animals in the Ark

B


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Boxes in the Backyard 

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2021)

Coffee in the Cup


D


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Dust in the Daylight

E


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2021)

Emeralds in the Earrings

F


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2021)

Family  in   the  Future

G


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Gnats in the Gnus

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2021)

Hornets in the Hallway

I


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2021)

*Ice in the icebox

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2021)

Jewelry in the Jewelry Box


K


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Kooks in the Kabbalah

L


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2021)

Lions in the Lion Den


M


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Mastodons on the Mark

N


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Nuns in the nunnery

O


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Old people Online

P


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Plates in the plate cupboard

Q


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

Questions in the old letters


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2021)

Robin  in  the  Rain

S


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Seaweed in the Soup

T


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Tithers in the Temple

U/V


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Useless things in the useless basket

V


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

^^^Everyone should have one, @Tish  !  

What? We already do? 


V
Vocal in the Victory Celebration

W


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Wet Wipes in the Waste

X


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

X in the "mark here" box

Y


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*Yarn in the yard

Z*


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Zodiak on Zoom

A


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*Ants in the Attic

B*


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Bubble in the Bath

C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Caviar in the Cloister

D*


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Dust in the Dresser

E


----------



## Sassycakes (May 4, 2021)

Eggs in the Egg salad

F


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Fence posts in the Freezer

G


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Guests in the Glass House 

H


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2021)

*Hobos in the Hudson 

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Illness in the Italians

J*


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Jacks in the jacks game

K


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Knives in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Lightbulbs in the lampshade

M


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Mint in the Mocha

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

Nothing in the Noggin'

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)

*Orchids in the Outhouse

P*


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Peas in the Peapod

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (May 8, 2021)

Questions in the Queues

R


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2021)

Rainbow  in  the River

S


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2021)

*Salmon in the Sea

T*


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2021)

Trouble in the Tent 

U


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2021)

*Unicorns in the Utility Shed

V *


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2021)

Violets in the Vase


W


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Water in the water pistol

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2021)

*Youngsters in the yard

Z/A*


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Art  in the Activities

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Bats in the Beauty Salon

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2021)

*Colitis in the Caribou

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 9, 2021)

Dog in the Doghouse


E


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2021)

*Eating in the Eastwing

F*


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

Faith  in  the  Family 

G


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Giggling in the girl's room.

H


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Hopping in the Hamper

I


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Interest in the Information

J


----------



## Meringue (May 10, 2021)

Justice in the Jury



K


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Kicking in the kitchen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2021)

Leopards in the Lupins

M


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2021)

Models  in  the Magazine

N


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

News in the newspaper

O


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2021)

Oboes in the Orchestra

P


----------



## joybelle (May 11, 2021)

Plants in the Pots

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Ring in the Rubble

S


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2021)

Soaking  in  the Sun

T


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2021)

*Taking in the Sunshine

U*


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

Unknowns in the Universe

V


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Velvet in the Vest

W


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

Wonder in the Wilderness

x/ y/ z


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2021)

Yip in the Yippee.


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Z

Zinnias in the Zeppelin

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*Aspic in the Attic

B*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Brambles in the Bush

C


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

dogs in the dugout

e


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2021)

*Evil in the Evenings

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 13, 2021)

Fires in the Forest

G


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2021)

Growing  in  the Garden

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2021)

*Harpoons in the Heartland


I*


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Ink in the inkwell

J


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Jam in the Jar

K


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2021)

Lions in the Lion's den

M


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2021)

Man in the Mirror  

N


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Nuisances in the Neighborhoods

O


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Owls in the oval


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2021)

*Pitbulls in the Pulpit

Q*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Quarter in the Quart-jar

R


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Roses in the Rose garden

S


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

Snails in the Shells

T


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2021)

*Turtles in the Shells

U/V*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2021)

Uranus in the Universe


V


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2021)

*Volcano in the Valley 

W*


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

Watermelons in the Wagon

x/ y/ z


----------



## RubyK (May 15, 2021)

Youngsters in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2021)

Arrive  in  the   Afternoon

B


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2021)

Bees in the Bonnet

C


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2021)

Crumbs in the Cupboard

D


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Diving in the diving pool.

E


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Eggs in the Eggroll

F


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Families in the Flocks


G


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Giggles in the Gallery

H


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

Humid  in the Heat

I


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Indescribable in the Interior

J


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Jelly in the Jam

K


----------



## Sassycakes (May 17, 2021)

Ketchup in the Kitchen

L


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Love in the Livingroom

M


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2021)

Magazine  in the  Mail 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Nougats in the Neighborhood

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 18, 2021)

Ostriches in the Orchard

P


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

Polka in the Parlour 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Queens in the que

R


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Recreation in the Rehab

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Salamanders in the Salad

T*


----------



## Meringue (May 19, 2021)

Trapped in the Turnstile



U


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2021)

Unseen   in the Underbrush

V


----------



## Sassycakes (May 19, 2021)

Visitors in the Vatican


W


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2021)

Wallabies in the Wallflowers

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

You in the Yard

Z/ A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2021)

*Zebras in the Zoo

A*


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Apples in the apple pie

B


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Books in the Bookstore

C


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2021)

Cold in the Cooler 

D


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Dry in the Dryer

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2021)

Eggs in the Egg Carton


F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Flames in the Forest

G*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2021)

George in the Garage


H


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Host (or Hostess) in the Hallway

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Ivory in the Inn

J*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Jellybeans in the Jar

K


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Kept in the Keg

L


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Loons in the Lake*
M


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

Markers in the Miles

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2021)

Nighttime  in  the   Neighborhood

O


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2021)

Overcooked in the Oven 

P


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2021)

Pigs in the Pen

Q


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Quails in the quail pen

R


----------



## Mary1949 (May 22, 2021)

Rainbows in the Rain

S


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Seagulls in the sea.

T


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2021)

Turtles in the Tank

U


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Uber Drivers in the Uber Car

V


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2021)

Viking  in  the Voyage

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*Wombats in the Windows

X*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Xrays in the Xray room


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2021)

Y

Yellow in the Yo Yo

Z/A


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Zebras in the zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Apples  in the Apron

B


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Beetles in the Bushes

C


----------



## Meringue (May 25, 2021)

Boats in the Bay


C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Cologne in the Coffee

D*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Dogs in the doghouse

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Eggs in the Estuary

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 25, 2021)

Father in the Family


G


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Glasses in the Glovebox

H


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2021)

Hole  in  the  Hedge

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Intrigue in the Imperial Palace

J*


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Jewel in the Jacket (pocket)

K


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Kings in the kingdom

L


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Labels in the Laundry

M


----------



## tinytn (May 27, 2021)

*Machines in the Mines

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

*Neighbors in the Netherlands

O*


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Otters in the ocean

P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

*Pavlovas in the Pantry

Q*


----------



## joybelle (May 27, 2021)

Quota in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2021)

Reading  in the   Room

S


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Slant in the Sidewalk

T


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2021)

Tailgated in the Tunnel 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Unrest in the Urals

V*


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Vim in the Vigor 

W


----------



## Sassycakes (May 28, 2021)

Women in the wedding party


X/Y


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Yoga in the Yard

Z/ A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Ziplining in Zanzibar

A*


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Art in the Art gallery.

B


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Bugle in the Band

C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Canasta in the Clubhouse

D*


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Dust in the Dresser Drawers

E


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Earings in the ear.

F


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Flecks in the Flooring

G


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Geese in the garden

H


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

Horses in the Horse Stable 


I


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Interference in the Interim

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Jam in the Jumbalaya

K*


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Key in the Keepsake box

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Lumbago in the Llamas.

M*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Milk in the milk jug

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Nothing in the Notebook

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Oxetails in the oxtail soup

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Pint jars in the Pantry

Q/ R


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Queens in the quilting room

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Quails in the Quicksand

R*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 4, 2021)

*Rodents in the Rumpus Room

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Snacks in the Shanty

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Thorns in the Thistle

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2021)

*Ultrasounds in Utrecht

V*


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Vegetables In the vegetable-garden

W/X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2021)

*Wonderful in the Winter

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

X-Ray's in the X-ray room

Y


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Yelling Hello, in the Yard



Z/ A


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2021)

Agreement in the Action

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)

*Bagels in the Bakery

C*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2021)

*Cows in the Cornfield

D*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Dark background in the Dominoes

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Earings in the ears

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Friends in the Farm

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2021)

Gab  in  the  Gathering

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Herring in the Heartland

I*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 8, 2021)

Inhabitants in the Islands 


J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Jackals in the Jungle

K*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Kings in the Kingdom

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Lost in the Laundry

M


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2021)

*Monkeys in the Museum 

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2021)

Nightfall in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Olives in the Observatory

P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Priests in the pews

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Queens in the Quicksand

R*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Rutabagas in the Rotisserie

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2021)

Scoreboard  in  the  Stadium

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Tamales in the Theater

U*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Ukulele in the Underneath cabinet

V


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Violins in the Vatican 

 w*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Wildlife in the Woods



x/y/ z?


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

X-rays in the X-ray room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Youth in the Yukon

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

zzzzz-ing in the Zone  

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Apples in the Apple-pie

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Blueberries in the Blueberry Cobbler
 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2021)

Coffee  in  the Cafe

D


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2021)

*Dancing in the Dark

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Eggs in the Elk

F*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Fruit in the Fragrance

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Girls in the girdles

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Handkerchief dropped, in the Haste

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 12, 2021)

Ice cream in the icebox 

J


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Jumper-cables in the _Jaguar   

K_


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2021)

Kids in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Lemons in the Lemonade

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Mice in the Mudroom

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Nephews in the Navy

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Oranges in the Orchid

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Playground in the Park

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 14, 2021)

Queen’s in the Quagmire

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Raspberries in the Roses 

S*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2021)

*Sunshine in the South!

T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Tea leaves in the Teapot

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Undies in the Upholstery 

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2021)

Voices  in the Vent

W


----------



## Meringue (Jun 17, 2021)

Water in the Well


X/Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

Yellow flowers in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2021)

*Zebra in the Attic!

A*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Ants in the attic

B


----------



## joybelle (Jun 17, 2021)

Basil in the Butter

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2021)

*Cloves in the Cream

D*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Dough in the Donuts

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2021)

Eyesore  in  the   Environment  

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Fuchsia in the Flowers

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

Graduate in the Graduation Class 


H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

Hamsters in the hallway

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

Ink in the Ink well

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 17, 2021)

Joy in the Juice

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

Kettle in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

Lingerie in the Laundry

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Meat in the meat pie

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 19, 2021)

Nits in the Nursery

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2021)

Overboard   in the  Ocean

P


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

Pedaling in a Pond

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Quivers in the Quadrant

R*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Rats in the rafters

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Sweet Peas in the Steamer

T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2021)

*Tiny's in the Tunnel

U*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Ulysses in the Uniform

V


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Vacuuming in the Vatican 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2021)

Wading  in  the   Water

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Xeroxing in the Xerox room

Y


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 20, 2021)

YELLING in the yard

Z


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2021)

Zylophoning in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2021)

Afraid  in  the  Alley

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 21, 2021)

Bats in the Belfry

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2021)

Dancing in the Distance

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

Elevator in the Entranceway 

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2021)

Frankfurters in the Fryer

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Grapes in the Garbage

H*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

Horseradish in the Hairbrush

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Indigo in the Inkwell

J*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 22, 2021)

*Jokers in the Jungle

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 22, 2021)

Knives in the Kitchen


L


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Lovers in the loveseat.

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2021)

Marigolds in the Mountains

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Nectarines in the Navy

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2021)

Otters in the Ocean



P


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Pansies in the Posy 

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2021)

Quandary  in  the  Questionnaire

R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Rutabagas in the Roots

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Swans in the swimming pool

T


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Terror in the Tunnel



U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Upchucking in the University

V*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

Vague shadow in the Valley

W


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Water in the waterfall

X/Y/Z


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

Yuck in the yogurt

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2021)

Animals in the Ark

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Blankets in the Boxes

C


----------



## Meringue (Jun 26, 2021)

Champagne in the Cocktails    




D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Dazzle  in  the   Dress

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Eggshells in the Eclairs

F*


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Furballs in the Feline

G


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Groceries in the Go-cart

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2021)

Horse   in  the   Hotel

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Insecticide in the Intestines

J*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

Judgment in the Jurisdiction

K


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Koalas in the knot of a tree

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

Lizard in the Loophole 

M


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

Mischief in the Menagerie


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

Nerves in the Newcomers

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Opium in the Olives

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2021)

People in the Pub

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2021)

Quoits in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2021)

Revolt   in   the   Restaurant

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Sausage in the Stew

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Mary1949 said:


> Quoits


Wonderful word, that is new to me; I looked it up, and I enjoyed learning it.  Thank you for that! 

T

Telephone in the Testing room 

U


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

Updraft in the Upstate

V


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Velvet in the Vest

W


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Water in the waterpark

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Xonerated in the Xperience  

Y/ Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2021)

Yonder   in  the Yukon

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Jun 29, 2021)

Arrivals in the Airport



B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Bumblebees in the Brewery

C*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Creases in the cerebral cortex

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2021)

Double-park  in the Driveway

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Eagles in the East

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Fainting in the Fairytale

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2021)

Growing flowers in the Garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Hashbrowns in the Home

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2021)

Impala in the Ivy

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

Joker  in  the Jail

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2021)

Kids in the Kindergarten class


L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

Leaving  in  the Limousine

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Millicent in the Miltary

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Needle in the needlework

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Opening in the Oblong 

P


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

*Pigs in the Pen

Q/R*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 1, 2021)

Queen in the quarrel.

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Ruckus in the Restaurant

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2021)

Singing   in   the   Shower

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2021)

Table in the Tavern 


U


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Underachieving in the Ultramarathon  

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Vermin in the Vitamins

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Water in the watering can

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Xylophone in the Xeriscape.

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Yellow dandelions in the Yard

Z/ A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2021)

Apples  in the  Arbor

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2021)

Bacon in the Butty

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Children in the Choir

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Dogs in the Dogpark


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2021)

Earwigs in the Envelopes



F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Falafel in the Falklands

G*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Guerillas in the Grasslands

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2021)

Hallway  in  the  House

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Iguanas in the Institute

J*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Jacks in the Jar

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Kisses in the kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Layers in the Lasagna

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Mushrooms in the Museum

N*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Nicholas in the Noel.

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Oranges in the Orchard

P*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Plums in the Pudding

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Quails in the Quail cage

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Radishes in the Rabbit hutch 

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2021)

Sores in the Surgery

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Tempting in the Taste-buds 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Uranium in the Urinals

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2021)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Water in the watering can

X/Y/Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

Xrays in the Xeroxes

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Yams in the Yam basket

Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Accents in the Americans

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*Bats in the Belfry

C*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 8, 2021)

Chaos in the Chamber

D


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

Diamonds in the Dust

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Egrets in the Everglades

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2021)

Faces  in  the   Frame

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Gargoyles in the Gateway

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Hundreds in the Hotel

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2021)

Idle  in  the Industry

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Jaguars in the Jungle

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Kippers in the Kittens

L*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 9, 2021)

Luggage in the Lobby

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Man in the Moon

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Nachos in the Napkins

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2021)

Outcome  in the Ordeal

P


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Plants in the Park

Q


----------



## joybelle (Jul 10, 2021)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## RubyK (Jul 10, 2021)

Roses in the Rain

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Syrup in the Soda

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Ties in the Tie rack

U


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

Uniqueness in the Universe

V


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Vagueness in the Vastness

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2021)

Wait  in  the   Workshop

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2021)

Zebras in the zoo 
A


----------



## Meringue (Jul 11, 2021)

Achievements in the Academy




B


----------



## RubyK (Jul 11, 2021)

Bubbles in the Bathtub

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Corn in the can

D


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Daffodils in the Display

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2021)

Eating  in  the  Elevator

F


----------



## Pam (Jul 12, 2021)

Flowers in the field

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Glue in the Gaps

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2021)

*Holes in the Honeycombs

I*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Iris (wild ones) in the Isles

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Jam in the Jars


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Kites in the Kingdom (_Kingdom of Kites? )

L_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Locate  in   the   Library

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Mystery in the Madness

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Nations in the North

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Object  in  the  Ocean

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Paintings in the parlor

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Queens in the Quicksand

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)

Racecar in the Race

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Snowflakes in the Storm

T


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Tarantula in the toilet

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Umbrellas in the umbrella stand.

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2021)

Vultures  in the   Valley

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2021)

*Whiskey in the Wine

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Xrays in the Xray room

Y/Z


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

Yardsticks in the Yard.

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

zebra footprints, in the zoo yard

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2021)

*Ants in the Attic!

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Bees in the Bluebells

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Calm  in  the Country

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Dentures in the Dungeon

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Elope  in  the  Evening

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Foghorns in the........ fog.       

G


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

Geese in the Grass

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Hay in the Haystack

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*Iguanas in the Investigation

J*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Jumbled in the Jukebox

K


----------



## Pam (Jul 18, 2021)

Knave in the kitchen

L


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

Lumps in the Linens

M


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Mirage in the Misty Mountains

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Newts in the Nest.

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Often in the Opportunities

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*Pizza in the Parlour

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Quinces in the quince pie

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Rafting  in the River

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Steps in the Staircase

T


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 19, 2021)

Tourists in the Traffic

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Umbrella in the umbrella stand

V


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Vanity in the Village

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

Wading  in  the Water

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Xeroxing in the xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Yodeling in the Yucatan

Z*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2021)

Alone  in  the  Airport

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Busy in the Balcony

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Camping in the camping ground

D


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

Debutantes in the Debauchery 

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 21, 2021)

Echo in the Echo chamber


F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Friends in the Farmhouse

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Green beans in the Groceries

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Earthworms in the Earth

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Fell  in  the Field 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Galloping in the Galapagos

H*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Happy in the Helicopter

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 23, 2021)

Impressive in the Interview



J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Jackals in the Jungle

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Kissing in the kitchen

L


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Lingerie in the Laundry

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Mildew in the Market

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)

Nowhere in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

Options in the Original Offerings

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)

Photo  in the  Publication

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Quilting in the quilt room

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2021)

Rats in the Rat Trap

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2021)

Soaked  in  the  Storm

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Talk in the Town

U


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2021)

Ugh in the Ugly

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Vegetables in the vegi patch

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2021)

Wait  in  the   Woods

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Yapping in the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Zipping in the zipline harness

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2021)

Always  in  the  Action

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Blueberries in the Baskets

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2021)

Cracks  in   the   Ceiling  

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

Doubt in the Darkness

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 27, 2021)

Eating in the elevator

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Fighting in the family

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Garlic in the Garage

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Hostages in the hut

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2021)

Iris in the Iris Garden

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2021)

John in the John

K


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Knots in the Knickers

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Loons in the Lake

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 29, 2021)

Money in the Mint

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Neon in the Night

O*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Olives in the oval

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Pancakes in the Pergola

Q*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 29, 2021)

Quiet in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2021)

Rein  in   the Ridiculous

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Spiders in the Spaghetti

T*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Ticks in the Thicket

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2021)

*Sun in the Sky

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Teeth in the Tiger

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2021)

*Urchins in the University

V*


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

Visions in the Vino
W


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Walrus in the Water

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Yesterday's events in the Yesterday News

Z?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2021)

Asleep   in   the   Airplane

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Bewildered in the Bus

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2021)

Cuddling  in  the Cab

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Doodling in the Dungeon

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Echo's in the Echo chamber

F


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2021)

Feud in the Factory

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2021)

Gadget  in   the  Giftshop

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Harassment in the Hallway

I*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

Idleness in the Itinerary

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 3, 2021)

Jail Mates in the Jail 

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Kindness in the Kangaroo pack

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

Lizard in the Lumber

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Milk in the milk jug

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2021)

Names  in   the   Numbers  

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Oat cookies in the Oven

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2021)

Pepper in the Pepper shaker

Q


----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2021)

Queen in the Quartet

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Raisins in the Ravioli

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2021)

Singing   in   the   Shower

T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

Tripod in the Truck

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Underwear in the Upper drawer

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Vixens in the vineyard

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2021)

Working  in  the  Warehouse

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

X-Rays in the Xmas Tree

Y/Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2021)

Yaks in the Yard  

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2021)

*Ants in the Attic   

B*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Birds in the Background

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Clams in the Cannoli

D*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 7, 2021)

Dust in the Drawers


E


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Elephant in the Etchings

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Fire in the fireplace

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2021)

Generous  in  the  Gift

H


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Hasty in the Hostel

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2021)

Ink in the Inkwell  


J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2021)

Junk   in  the   Jalopy


K


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Kickball in the Kindergarten 

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Lapping in the lake

M


----------



## Meringue (Aug 8, 2021)

Monkeys in the Menagerie 

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Nuns in the nunnery

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2021)

Oranges  in  the  Orchard

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Petunias in the Pantry

Q*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2021)

Queen in the Queens chambers 


R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2021)

Rice  in  the  Refrigerator

S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Sparrows in the Sassafras tree

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Turkey in the Tuba

U*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2021)

*Uggs in the Utility room

V*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Vents in the Vacuum cleaner

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2021)

Water  in   the   Well

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Xanax in the Xylophone

Y*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Yaks in the yard

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Zeal in the Zebra foals

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

Aardvarks in the Artichokes

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Bugs in the Bedroom

C*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Critters in the Courtyard

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Dogs in the dog park

E


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Egrets in the Estuary 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Fire in the Freezer

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Generator  in   the   Garage

H


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

Halo in the House 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Irises in the Igloo

J*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Jaguars in the jungle

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Keep  in  the   Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2021)

Leaves in the Leafblower  

M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2021)

*Mud in the Mudpuddle 

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Nearby  in   the   Nest

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2021)

Onions in the Oven

P


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Peas in the Pods

Q


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2021)

*Queen's in the Queen's quarters..

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Running in the Rain

S*


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Shadows in the Sun

T


----------



## Meringue (Aug 14, 2021)

Termites in the Trunk


U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2021)

Umpires in the University

V


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2021)

Variations in the Vestments 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2021)

Weeds  in   the  Wild

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2021)

*Xanax in the Xerox

Y*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Yaks in the yard

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2021)

April   in   the   Adirondacks  

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

Bathtub in the bathroom 

C


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

Cat in the Cuddles

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Dogs in the dog-park

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Emblems in the Embroidery

F*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Fog in the Foothills

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 16, 2021)

Greenfly in the Graps

H


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

@Mary1949
I wonder, is that a typo for Grapes?  Or is it a word?  I always like to learn new words, especially regarding nature.


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Hats in the hat boxes

I


----------



## Meringue (Aug 17, 2021)

Idiots in the Inn



J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Jello in the Junkyard

K*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 17, 2021)

Kissing in the Kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2021)

Life in  the   Limelight

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Money in the Mountains

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Nails in the nail-gun

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Octopi in the Oceans

P


----------



## Raven (Aug 18, 2021)

Pansies in the planter.

Q


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

Quizzical in the Questions

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2021)

Typo.  Yes, should have been GRAPES


Kaila said:


> @Mary1949
> I wonder, is that a typo for Grapes?  Or is it a word?  I always like to learn new words, especially regarding nature. Typo


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Roses in the rose garden

S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

Serious in the Situation

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2021)

*Tigers in the Thames

U*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 19, 2021)

Unrest in the Universe

V


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Values in the Vacations

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Vixens in the vault

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Wildflower seeds 
in the Winds and Breezes

x/ y/ z


----------



## RubyK (Aug 19, 2021)

Yoyo in the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Zest in the Zucchini Bread

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Anchovies in the Aquarium

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 20, 2021)

Beavers in the Brook

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

Cups  in  the   Cupboard

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

_Don't_s in the Directions

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2021)

*Eggs in the Estuary

F*


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Flowers in the field

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

Goats  in  the  Garbage

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hares in the House

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2021)

Interest in the Intrigue

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2021)

Journey  in   the Jungle

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Knishes in the kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2021)

*Liquor in the Louvre

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2021)

Mouse  in  the   Maze

N


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2021)

Noise in the Nursery

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Oranges in the orchard

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)

Pie  in  the  Pan

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Quince in the Quiche

R*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 22, 2021)

Rats in the Roof



S


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Snails in the salad

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)

Team  in  the  Tournament

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Upset in the Uplands 

V*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Vagrants in the Vestibule

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Water in the water jug

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

Yellow bird in the Yard  (_Goldfinch  )

Z_


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

*A in the Alphabet

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2021)

*Bread in the Bahamas

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

Center  in  the   City 

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Dentist in the Doorway

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

Early in  the  Evening

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Frolicking in the field

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

Gather  in the  Garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Horns in the Harbor

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2021)

Ivy in the Ivy plant

J


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Juice in the Jug

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2021)

Ketchup in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Lost fishing rod in the Lake

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Muffins in the Meadow

N*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2021)

*Naked in the nest 

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2021)

Occur  in  the   Ocean

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Purring in the pussycat

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Quintuplets in the Quicksand

R*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Rules in the Room

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2021)

Safe  in   the    Seat

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Toast in the toaster

U


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

Uniform in the 'Unwashed'

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 30, 2021)

Violins in the symphony

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Water in the water tank

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

Your style in the Yard ornaments

Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

Zig in the Zag

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2021)

Aches in the Ailments

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

Bewilderment in the Brides

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Cinema  in the  City

D


----------



## Meringue (Aug 31, 2021)

Designation in the Dark


E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Emotional  in  the  Encore

F


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 31, 2021)

Frowns in the Forehead

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Geese in the Garden

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2021)

Welcome to the games @Jackie23 

High  in  the  Hills

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Indian Elephant in India

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Judgment in the Jury

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2021)

Keep  in   the   Know

L


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughing in the Low Lands

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Mystery in the Magnetism

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2021)

New  in    the    Neighborhood

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Oranges in the orchard

P


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Poetry writing in the Pastimes

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2021)

*Quality in the quails

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)

Reckless  in  the    Racer

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

Swiftly in the Seas

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Tea in the teapot


U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Umbrage in the Umpire's decision

V


----------



## Meringue (Sep 4, 2021)

Variety in the Vaudeville


W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Willingness in the Waiters

X/ Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

Yelling  in   the  Yard

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Zig Zagging in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Animals in the Annex

B


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2021)

*Boxes in the Basement

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

Coffee   in   the  Cafe

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Dogs in the dog park

E


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Eight yolks in the Egg custard

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2021)

*Flames in the Farmhouse

G*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Ghosts in the Galleries

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2021)

Holler  in   the   Hallway

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Illness in the Inn

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Jealousies in the Journey

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*Kissing in the Kitchen

L*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Lizards in the Lagoon

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

Made  in  the  Mountains

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*Noodles in the Nursery

O*


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Obesity in the Office

P


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Pumpkin in the Pastries

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

Rowing  in  the   River

S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2021)

*Sailing on the Sea

T*


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Taps in the tub

U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Uplifted  in the Ukelele tunes

V


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2021)

Victim   in   the     Vehicle

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Whale in the Waves

x/y/z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 8, 2021)

Yodelers in the Yukon

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2021)

Aardvarks in the Area 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2021)

Bees    in   the   Bonnet

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Cats in the cupboard

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Dog in the Doorway

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2021)

Elves in the Eaves 

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Flies in the foyer

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Goldfish in the Giant fish-tank

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Hat in the hatbox

I


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Inchworm in the Insect Book

J


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2021)

*June Bugs in the John

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2021)

Knock   in   the    Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Loitering in the Laundromat

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2021)

Mellow  in  the Moonlight

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Napkins in the Napkin holder

O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

Owls in the Outdoors

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2021)

Plants in the Patio

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Quartz in the Quarry

R*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2021)

Rock-Doves in the Rooftop-ledges

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Snakes in the swamp

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Tacos in the Terrarium

U*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2021)

*Unicorns in the Universe

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Vaseline in the Vineyards

W*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Wind in the Willows

X


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Yellow shades in the Yarn basket

z/ a


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Antics in the Art classroom

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Bar mitzvahs in the Basement

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2021)

Coal in the Cellar

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Dragons in the Desert  

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Earplugs in the ears

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2021)

Falsettos in the Forest

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Goal in the Game

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2021)

Halo  in   the  Hair

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

*Illness in the Igloo

J*


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Juggling in the judges quarters

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Kites in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughter in the Lunchroom

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Milkmaids in the milking shed

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2021)

*Nuts in the Nut Bowl *
O


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2021)

Owls in the Orchard

P


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

Position in the Postures

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Quails in the Quail-cage

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Raisins in the Rutabagas

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

Simmering in the Saucepan

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Toothache in the Timberlands

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Unicorns in the upper paddock

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2021)

Vixens in the Vestry

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Wax in the Window

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

X-Rays in the X-Ray Lab

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2021)

*Yac's in the Yard

Z*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2021)

Zac's in the Zoo

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Ants in the attic

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

Bread in the Bakery

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Crickets in the Catskills

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2021)

Ducks in the Duckpond

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Eggs in the egg basket

F


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Five in  the   Family

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Gophers in the Garden

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Hole  in   the   Head

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Incas in the Igloos

J


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2021)

*Jelly in the Jars

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

Keep  in  the   Kitchen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lice in the Lockers

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2021)

Motions in the Mirrors

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Nuts in the Nut-cracker

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2021)

Overture in the Orchestra

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2021)

Paint  in   the   Park

Q


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Quartz displays at the Quaint shop

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Racoons in the rubbish bin.

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Sailors in the Ships

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Testosterone in the Turnips

U


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2021)

*Useless in the Universe

V*


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Vegans in the Veggie patch

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Wax in the Window frames

x/ Y/ Z


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Yell   in   the    Yard

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Sep 25, 2021)

Arrivals in the Airport



B


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Baked goods in the Bakery

C


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Cookies in the Cabinet

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2021)

Dig  in the    Ditch

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Estrogen in the Eggplant

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Fairies in the foliage

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2021)

Gopher  in  the   Garden

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Horses in the Haystack

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 28, 2021)

Ibex in the Irises

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

Jasmine in the Jodhpurs

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2021)

Keys in the Key-drawer

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Leotards in the Locker

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Milk in the milk jug

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Notebook in the Nook

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2021)

Odor in the outhouse

P


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Pickle in the Punchbowl

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2021)

Qualify  in   the  Quiz

R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Rustling in the Reeds

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

Sun in the Summer

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Tots in the tent

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Umpires in the uprising

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2021)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Wool mittens in the Winter months

x/y/z


----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)

Yams in the Yacht.

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

Alone in  the   Apartment

B


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Bears in the Boudoir

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2021)

*Cats on the couch

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2021)

*Diapers on the Danube

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

Elms  in   the   Enclosure

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Fries in the fryer

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Geese  in  the   Gaggle

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Heat in the Houses

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2021)

Inchworm in the Intestines

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Jam in the Jars

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Knots in the Knitting

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2021)

Life  in  the  Limelight

M


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2021)

Mangos in the Mousse



N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

Nasturtiums in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

*Oranges in the Obelisk

P*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

Peels in the Potpourri

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Quails in the Queens room

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 3, 2021)

Rascals in the rumpus room

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Stars in the Sky


T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

Tiptoe  in the   Tulips

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2021)

Universities in the Universe

V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

View  in   the   Valley

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 4, 2021)

Water in the well

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

*Xanax in the X-Men

Y*


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Yams in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2021)

Angels  in  the  Attic

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Bread in the basket

C


----------



## RubyK (Oct 5, 2021)

Carrots in the Cake

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Dandelions in the Driveway

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

Eagles in the Eagle Nest

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

Fear   in  the    Film

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2021)

Goat in the Garden  

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Hare in the hat

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2021)

Ice cube in the Ice tray


J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 6, 2021)

Jam in a jar

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2021)

Keen in the Kinesthetics class

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2021)

Lemurs in the Lemonade

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Meet   in    the   Middle

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Nuns in the nunnery

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)

Olives in the Octopus

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

People  in  the  Park

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Quarters in the Quail

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

Regulations in the Rulebook

S


----------



## Meringue (Oct 8, 2021)

Sweating in the Submarine   



T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 8, 2021)

Tea in a teacup 

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Umbrellas in the Umbrella stand

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Voices in the Vapor

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2021)

Walking  in  the   Woods

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2021)

Xanax in the X-Box

Y


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 10, 2021)

Yaks in the Yukon

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2021)

Aspirin in the Anchovies

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Bells in the Bell Tower

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2021)

Civil   in  the   Court

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Darts in Dartboard

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

Even numbers in the Elevator

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2021)

Farmer in the Field  

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2021)

Goats in the Granary

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 13, 2021)

Helicopters in the Hangars

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2021)

Ingredients in the Itch-Cream

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2021)

Jazzy    in the   Jeans

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Kangaroos in the kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2021)

Lingonberries in the Lasagne

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2021)

MONKEY IN THE MONKEY CAGE

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2021)

Noises in the Night

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

Owls  in  the Oaks

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

People in the Posters

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

Queen in the quilt

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

Running in   the  Road

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2021)

Sun in the sky

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)

Tarantulas in the Tacos

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Unanimous in the Unanimity 

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2021)

Venom in the Vipers

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2021)

Wind  in  the Willows

X/Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 15, 2021)

X-rays in the Xerox machine

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2021)

Yaks in the Yukon

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

Airmail in the Airplanes

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2021)

Bubbles  in  the   Bath

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 16, 2021)

Chimps in the Cabbages

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandruff in the Danube

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Elks in the Elk Grove

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Famous in the Films

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Grits in the Garbage

H


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Horses in the Hague.

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Ire in the Incident 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Juggling in the Jungle

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Kangaroos in the kitchen

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 17, 2021)

Legs in the leggings

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2021)

Memo  in  the  Mailbox

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

Nuisance in the Night

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Orchids in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

Pony in the Pen

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Quilts in the Queens room

R


----------



## Meringue (Oct 18, 2021)

Regulars in the Restaurant 

..

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

Sinister in the Sabotage

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Tofu in the Trousers

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Urchin in the Umbrella


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

Voices  in  the   Valley

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Workers in the Warehouse

x/ y/ z


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2021)

Youngsters in the Yard

Z


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 19, 2021)

Zigzags in the ziti 

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2021)

@GaylasHooman  ....welcome to the games!


Adversity  in  the   Adventure

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2021)

Bees in the Barn

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2021)

Coffee  in  the   Cafe

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2021)

Drinking in the Dormitory

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Eating in the Elevator

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2021)

Faint in the Fog

G


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Gas in the Garage

H


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> @GaylasHooman  ....welcome to the games!
> 
> 
> Adversity  in  the   Adventure
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2021)

Hoarder     in  the   House

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Ice in the Icehouse 

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Jerks in the Jail

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2021)

Keep   in   the   Know

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Llamas in the Lagoon

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Magnified in the Moment

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Nuts in the nut tree.

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2021)

*Oaks in the Orchards

P*


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

People in the park

Q


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

Quills in the quiche


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Rumors in the Room

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2021)

Sailors in the Ship

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Tomato in the Taste

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Urchins in the umbrella

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Vocalist in the Village

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Widows in the Winery

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2021)

Youngster in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Zinfandel in the Zoo

A


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 22, 2021)

Apples in the arsenal


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2021)

Boys in the Band

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Cabs  in   the   City

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Dancing in the dark

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Everything in the Entranceway

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Food in the Freezer 

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Glaze in the Grocery store

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Hide  in  the   House

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Idiot in the Industry


J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 23, 2021)

Juice in the juicer

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Kisses (chocolate) in the KMart

L


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 23, 2021)

Light in the lobby

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Marsupials in the Marmalade

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2021)

Name  in  the  News

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Oranges in the orchard

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 24, 2021)

Peas in a pod

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Quartz in the Quarry 

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2021)

Robber in the Restuarant 

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Skyline in the Scenery

T


----------



## Meringue (Oct 25, 2021)

Treacle in the Tart



U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2021)

Upbeat  in  the   University

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Vacation in the Valleys

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2021)

Wallpaper in the Wild

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2021)

Yelling   in    the   Yard

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Zealous in the Zoo Gift Shop   

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2021)

Antsy in the Arctic

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Berries in the basket

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2021)

Cinnamon  in  the  Cupboard

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Dinners in the Deliveries

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Eggs in the egg-basket

F


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

Fingers in the fist

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Glove in the Golf bag

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Hamburgers in the Hospital

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Instant replies in the Inbox

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 27, 2021)

Jugglers in the Jury

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2021)

King  in   the  Kingdom

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Leopard in the Lion's den

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Monkeys in the Mountains

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2021)

Notice in the News

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Overtime in the Observatory

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Pincushions in the Poconos

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Quivering in the Quiz room

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Rocks in the rock-garden

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2021)

Sailing   in  the    Sunset

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2021)

Toadstools in the Trees

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Urchin in the Umbrella

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2021)

Vane in the Village Square

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2021)

Whale in the Water 


X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Xanax in the Xylophone

Y


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Yellow marigolds, in the Yellow flower garden

Z/ A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 29, 2021)

Zookeepers in the zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

A ~students in the Astrophysics class  

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

Bear  in  the   Bed

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Cubs in the Closet ^^^

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Door in the house

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Did you mean _Door in the *Dog*house?  _@Tish ?  

Egg in the Egg Salad

F


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 29, 2021)

Frogs in the Frosting

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Did you mean _Door in the *Dog*house?  _@Tish ?
> 
> Egg in the Egg Salad
> 
> F


No, I meant dog lol damn autocorrect!


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Garbage in the garden

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2021)

Hummingbirds in the House

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Icing in the Icebox

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Joy in the Jailhouse

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Kept in the Key case 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Lozenges in the Lasagna

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 31, 2021)

Mouse in the mouse hole

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Nuns in the nunnery

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Oak in the Organ top

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2021)

Peaches  in the  Pie

Q


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Qualifiers in the Qualifications

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 1, 2021)

Ruts in the Road

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2021)

students in the school

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2021)

*Teens in the Townhall

U*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Unwanted in the Underneath cabinet

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Umbrellas in the Umbrella stand

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2021)

View  in  the  Vineyard

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2021)

Women in the workplace


X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Nov 1, 2021)

Youngsters in the Yard



Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

Zinc in the Zipper

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Agreements in the Attaché case

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Boil  in  the   Bag

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Dig  in  the   Dirt

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2021)

Eggs in the Egg carton

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Foggy in the Forest

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

Groggy in the Garden

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2021)

Husband in the House


I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Iodine in the Inkwell

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Jam in the Jars

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Kites in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2021)

Lion in the Lion den  


M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Mushrooms in the Medicine Cabinet

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

Nut in a nutshell

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2021)

Oysters  in the Ocean

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Peas in the pod

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2021)

Quiet  in   the   Quarry

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Rafters in the Roofing

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2021)

Sharks in the Sea


T


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Turtles in the tank

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2021)

Use  in  the  Underground

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Valves in the Van

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 6, 2021)

Whales in the Waves

XYZ


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 6, 2021)

X-men in the X-men movie


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Yodeling in the Yam garden

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Zinc in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2021)

Afloat  in  the   Airship

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Bedbugs in the bed

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2021)

Cold   in   the   Cabin

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Dozens in the Doctor's Office

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2021)

Eggs in the Elevator

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Food Flakes in the Fish Tank

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2021)

Geese in the Garden


H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Hasty in the Hair Salon

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2021)

Idiot in the Institution 


J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Jitters in the Jury

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2021)

Kids in the Kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2021)

Learn  in the  Lab

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

Marzipan in the Meadow

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Nitpicking in the Nunery.

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

Outcry in the Ozarks

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

Poodle in the Playground

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Quails in the Quail cage


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Rains in the Rural areas

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2021)

Sale  in  the   Store

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Testimony in the Trial

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Uncle in the underground

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Vicars in the Valley

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Woman in the Woods

x/ y/ z?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)

Xylitol in the xylophone

Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Yellow beach towels in the Yucatan 

Z?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2021)

Ziplining in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2021)

Ape  in  the   Apartment

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2021)

Bears in the Backyard

C


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Cuddles in the Cabin




D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Ape in the Apartment


 Are they a family member of yours, Bonnie, or just a neighbor or acquaintance? 
And btw, that sounds like a great title for a storybook!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

D
Doberman in the Delicatessen 

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Elves in the Elm tree.

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Frost in the Freezer

G


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Grease in the Grill



H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Hot meal in the Home

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

ICED TEA IN THE ICEBOX 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Jonquils in the Jacuzzi

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

Kids in the Kindergarten 

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Laughter in the loungeroom

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

Mashed potato in the Mixture

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 12, 2021)

Noise in the neighborhood

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Olives in the olive oil

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2021)

Pie in the Pantry

Q


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Quick bangs in the Quietude

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 14, 2021)

Robins in the Rain

S


----------



## Meringue (Nov 14, 2021)

Swimmers in the Sea    

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Tarantulas in the timber mill.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

Undies in the underwear drawer

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Voter in the Voting booth

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 15, 2021)

Winkles in the Winery

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Xrays in the Xray machine

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 15, 2021)

Yelling in the yard

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Zones in the Zoo

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Apples in the apple basket


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Baker in the Bakery

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2021)

Cinema  in  the  City

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Do's and Don'ts, in the Directions

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2021)

Everyone in Egypt

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Failure in the Finals

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Goat  in  the   Garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Hidden in the Hallway

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2021)

Itchy in the Igloo

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Juggling in the Jungle

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2021)

King in the Kingdom 

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 17, 2021)

Light in the light house

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2021)

Mother's in the Maternity ward 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

New  in  the   Neighborhood

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Otters in the Octopus Pool

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

People in the pool

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Quacking in the Quick Stop

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Roosting in the Rafters

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Sailing  in  the   Sea

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Turns in the Trail

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Urchins in the umbrella

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 18, 2021)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Wigs in the Wigwam

x/ y/ z?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Youth  in  the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Zinc in the Zoo

A


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2021)

Autumn in the Air  



B


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Bats in the belfry

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Coffee  in the  Cafe

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Craters in the Crust  (planet crust, or pie crust? )

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Danger    in    the    Dungeon

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Errors in the Estimates

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Foxes in the forest

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Gophers in the Gutter

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Hemp in the Harvest

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Inchworm in the Iris bed

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Jackals in the Jungle

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Kites in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Lemon in the Lasagne

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2021)

Men in the Mansion

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2021)

Noted in the Notebook

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 22, 2021)

Out in the open
P


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

People in the park

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Quartz in the Quicksand

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Rhinestone  in  the   Ring

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Snakes in the sun

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Tiny in the Terrarium

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Uranium in the Urinal

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

Variety  in  the  Vacation

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2021)

Weeds in the Wheelbarrow 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Xrays in  the Xray room


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yaks in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Amuse   in   the    Airplane

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Blending in the Bowl

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Cobwebs in the Chowder

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Dancing  in   the   Den

E


----------



## Meringue (Nov 27, 2021)

Eating in the Evening 




F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Fawns in the Forest

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2021)

Grazing in the Grass

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Hauling in the Hayfield

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

Ice in the ice tray

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Jelly  in  the   Jar

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Kale in the Kitchens

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Leap  in (to)  the  Lake

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Marching in (to) the Mall   ^^ @Bonnie

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Nasturtiums in the Nachos

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Orating in the classroom

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2021)

Puppy in the Pantry

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Quarks in the Quart

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Reaching in the Refrigerator 

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2021)

Splashing in the Sewer

T


----------



## RubyK (Nov 29, 2021)

Tinkling in the Toilet

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Unicorns in the upper paddock

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2021)

Vent  in  the   Voicemail  

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Wassail in the Witches

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2021)

Zithering in the Zoo

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Apples in the Apple pie

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

Broken in the Basement

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2021)

Car  in   the   Crash

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)

Dewdrops in the Donuts

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2021)

Eyedrops in the Eyes

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Flowers in the field

G


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Gas in the gas tank

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2021)

Hobbies  in  the  House

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Iris in the garden

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2021)

Junk in the Jacuzzi 

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Kilts in the Kingdom

L


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2021)

Linens in the Laundry



M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2021)

Magic  in  the   Morning

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2021)

Noises in the Night

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

Oak trees in the Open spaces

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 3, 2021)

Ponies in the paddock

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Quails in the quicksand

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruts  in  the  Road

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 4, 2021)

Skiers in the Snow

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

Trucks in the Trail

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Unicorns in the Ute

 V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

Voices in the Vestibule

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2021)

Wine in the Wine Bottle  


X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

Skiers in the Snow

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Trouble in the trailer 

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Urchins in the Umbrella

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Voices in the Vacuum

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Whale in the Water

X/y/z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Yellow Paint in the Yard

z/ a


----------



## Meringue (Dec 6, 2021)

Aliens in the Air



B


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2021)

Boys in the band

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

Days  in  the   Dorm

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2021)

Earwigs in the Earth

F


----------



## Meringue (Dec 7, 2021)

Friends in the Foyer  




G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2021)

Grease in the Garage

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2021)

Husbands in the house


I


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Idiots in the Inn  

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeers in the Jack-o-lanterns   

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Kettle in the kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Lizard in the Laundry basket

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

Monkeys in the Manger

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

News  in  the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Owls in the orchard 

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Peas in the Pod

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Quiet    in   the    Quarters

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2021)

Racoon in the Room

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Sparkles in the Sewage

T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigers in the Tent!

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Undergraduate in the University

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Vitamins in the Vatican

W


----------



## Meringue (Dec 11, 2021)

Weapons in the War



X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Xenomorphs in the Xray room

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 11, 2021)

Yodeling in the yard  ( As Sparky would say)

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

Auntie    in  the   Armchair 

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

Blue Blankets in the Bedroom

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2021)

Cats in the corner

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)

Diamonds in the Derriere

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2021)

*Eating in the Elevator

F*


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Fun in the Funpark

G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

Girls  in   the    Gym

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Hemlock in the Hamburger

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

Ichthyophagist in the Igloo 

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

Jostling in the Jaguar  

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Keys in the kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Lutefisk in the Lincoln Memorial

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Mice  in   the  Maze

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

Neighbors in the News

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Oboes in the Orchestra

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2021)

Paddling  in    the    Pool

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

Quilting in the Quarry

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2021)

Red in the Rainbow  

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2021)

Something in the Sideboard 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

Tobacco in the Turkey

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Urchins in the umbrella

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2021)

Voice in the Valley

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

Wax in the Woolens

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2021)

X-rays in the X-ray department.



Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Yaks in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Absorbed  in  the  Alibi

B


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2021)

Burglars in the Bedroom



C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

Cacti in the Conservatory

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Dents in the Dodge

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Eggshells in the Estuary

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Freddie  in   the   Fridge  

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2021)

Gladiolus in the Garden


H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

High  in  the   Hills

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Instigator in the Investigation

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 18, 2021)

Jam in the jar

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Kites in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Lucky  in   the   Lotto

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Mentions in the Manuscript

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Numbats in the night

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2021)

Oddities in the Oracle 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Playing      in   the   Park

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Queens in the Quiet zone

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Running  in the  Road

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sardines in the Sea

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Talk  in  the  Theater

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Urchins in the umbrella

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

View  in   the  Video

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)

Wallabys in the Woods

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Yapping    in   the   Yard

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Abseiling in the Abbey 

B


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

Bats in the Barn

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Courses  in  the   College

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Darkness in the Den

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2021)

Earings in the ears

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Fleas in the Forest

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Gladiolus in the ground

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

Harmony in the House

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Integrity in the Institute

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2021)

*Jokers in the Jungle 

K*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Kangaroo in the Kitchen  

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

Ladies in the Ladies Room

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

Monks in the Monastery


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Nonsense in the Nunnery

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Out   in    the    Open

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Pipeline in the Plans

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

Quentin in the Queue

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Raisin Pie in the Refrigerator

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Seaweed in the Sea

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Tadpole in the Tank

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 23, 2021)

Utilities in the ute

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Venture  in  the   Village

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Wheels in the Wagon

x/ y/ z


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Xylophone in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Yaks in the Yard

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Zebras   in  the   Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Apes in the Arctic

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2021)

Bats in the Belfry

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 28, 2021)

Coffee in the cup

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Dirt in the dug-up.

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Early in the Evening

F


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2021)

Foals in the Field


G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Gift  in  the   Garage

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Happy in the House

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 30, 2021)

Juice in the juicer

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

KIDS IN THE KITCHEN

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Learning  in   the   Lab

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2021)

Mobs in the Movies

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 31, 2021)

Nobody in the Nursery

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Orangutans in the oval

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Papayas in the Papoose

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Quick in the Quest

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Racket   in   the    Room

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2022)

Salt in the Sea

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Talking  in  the   Theater

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Urchins in the University

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2022)

Vixens in the Vines

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Walking    in     the    Wilderness

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Xylophoning in the xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Yonder in the Yukon

Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Aardvarks in the Alamo

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Braided rug in the Bungalow

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Cucumbers in the Corner

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2022)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Effort in the Exercises

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Flowers  in  the   Field

G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Goldfinches in the Gardens

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Haystacks in the Hayfield

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)

Install   in  the  Iceboat

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Junk in the junk draw

K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Kites in the Kite Shop

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Left  in   the  Library  

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Maximum in the Movie House

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Mooing in the medow

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 8, 2022)

Noise in the night

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2022)

Oysters in the Oven

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Perfume    in    the   Purse

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Queens in the Queensroom

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

Rugs  in  the   Room

S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Shadows in the Shoreline Shade

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

Torpedos in the Tyrol

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Uneducated In the University

V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2022)

*Viruses in the Vatican 

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2022)

Wading    in   the    Water

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Xeroxing in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Yugos in the Yukon

Z


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 11, 2022)

Zippers in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Astronomy in the Academics

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Bingo in the Ballroom

C


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2022)

Chillies in the Curry   



D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2022)

Dishes in the Dishwasher

E


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 12, 2022)

Eagles in the Everglades

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Feathers in the field

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 12, 2022)

Goats   in   the   Garden  

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2022)

House in the Hills

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Illness in the Islands

J


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2022)

Jingles in the Jangles

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 13, 2022)

Kindling in the kindling box

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Lovers in the Loveseat

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2022)

Meet    in   the   Mall

N


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 13, 2022)

Negotiate in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2022)

Oath  in   the   Office

P


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 13, 2022)

Pots in the Pantry

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Quotations in the Questionnaire

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2022)

Race cars in the Race.

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Scallions in the Sandwich

T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Tape measure in the Toolbox 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2022)

Unknown    in   the     Underworld


V


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Victims in the vacuum.

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Walking   in  the   Woods

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Xbox game in the Xbox

Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2022)

Yogi in the Yukon

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2022)

Zumba   in   the   Zoom

A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Asterisks in the Article

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Bats in the Belfry

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 16, 2022)

Cat's in the curtains

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Day  in  the   Dessert

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Earrings in the Ear

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2022)

Flies in the Fruit salad

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2022)

Girls in the Gang

H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2022)

Hidden closets in the Haunted House

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Ibis in the Inn

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2022)

Jazz   in    the    Joint   

K


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Kisses in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughter in the Lobby

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2022)

Monkeys in the Monastery

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2022)

Noises   in   the   Night

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Oranges in the Orchard

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

Pastries in the Pavillion

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Queens in the Que

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 20, 2022)

Rocks in the River

S


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 20, 2022)

Sweets in the Stove

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2022)

Tire in the Trunk

U


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Underground trains in the Urban areas

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2022)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Wattle in the water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 21, 2022)

Yams in the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2022)

Ants in the Attic (LOL)

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Baboons in the Balcony

C


----------



## Meringue (Jan 22, 2022)

Clowns in the Circus   




D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Doubters in the Drugstore 

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2022)

Earring in the ear


F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2022)

Fops in the Factory

G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Guesswork in the Garments patterns

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2022)

Havoc in the Horse barn

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 23, 2022)

Ice in the Igloo

J


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 23, 2022)

Juice in the Jail

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Koalas in the Kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Light  in   the   Loft

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Maximum Moisture in the Mixture
_Say it 3 times fast...  _

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

_it it it.._.  

Nothing in the Napkin

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Okra in the Oven

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

People   in   the  Plaza

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Sparky said:


> _it it it.._.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

*Q*
Quickly in the Quagmire!

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Rips  in  the  Roof   

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2022)

Salmon in the Submarine

T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2022)

Turns in the Trails

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2022)

Unnoticed in the Underwear

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Vixens in the Vestage

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Wolfhound   in  the   Woods

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Xray in the Xerox

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Yourself in the Yearbook

Z?  A?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2022)

Ablutions in the Abbey 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Butter in the Basket

C


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Cats in the cradle

D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Desperate in the Dilemma

E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2022)

Eating in the Elevator

F


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Ferns in the Forest

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2022)

Goats in the Gallery

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2022)

Hens in the Henhouse 

I


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2022)

Itchy in the Instep

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 28, 2022)

Jacks for Joists


K


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

kite in flight       g


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2022)

Lampposts in the Lane




M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 28, 2022)

Model in the Mall
N


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Noise in the night

O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2022)

Off in the Outback 

P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Pride in the Purpose

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Questions   in   the   Quiz

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Rats in the Rafters

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Singing   in  the    Shower

T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Titles in the Trilogy

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2022)

Urchins in the University

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

Value  in  the   Vase

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2022)

Water in the Well 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Xbox games in the Xbox

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 31, 2022)

Yelling in the Yard

Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

Zaftig in the Zone

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 1, 2022)

Auntie in the Apron

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 1, 2022)

Beds in the Bungalow 


C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2022)

Child in the Crib

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Drafty in the Den

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2022)

Eardrops in the Ears

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Foglights in the Fog

G


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2022)

Growing in the Garden     



H


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2022)

Home  in  the   Hills

I


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Internet in the Islands

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

Jelly in the Jackass

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Kept in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Locked in the Loungeroom

M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Map in the Motel room

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Neanderthals in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Odd number in the Ostrich nest

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

People in the Pub

Q


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 3, 2022)

Questions in the quotes

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Rutabagas in the Rhineland

S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Starfish in the Seas

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2022)

Toast in the toaster


U


----------



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

Uranus in the sky.

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Vitriol in the vestibule

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 4, 2022)

Walrus in the Water

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2022)

Yodel  in   the    Yard

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2022)

Actress in the Audition  


B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2022)

Boys in  the   Band

C


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Cats in the cradle 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Debate  in  the    Discussion

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2022)

Earwigs in the Earth

F


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Frogs  in   the   Forest

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Garbage in the Garbage Truck

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 5, 2022)

Hay in the haystack

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Ink in the inkwell  


J


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Juice in the Jars

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Kid's in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Lutefisk in the Lagoon

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Monster in the Movie

N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

Narrate   in   the   Novel

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Ocra in the Oven

P


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Playing in the Park

Q


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Quarrelling in the quarry.

R


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Right  in   the  Room

S


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Stains in the sofa 

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 7, 2022)

Toads in the Teapot

U


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Unicorn in the unknown.

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Violence in the video

W


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Witches in the wardrobe 

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

XRays in the Xerox Room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

Youngsters in the Yukon

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Zizzed  in  the   Zone

A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Ambulance in the Alleyway 

B


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 7, 2022)

Beetles in the Bark

C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Cold in the Climate

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

Eggs in the elevator

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 8, 2022)

Frogs in the Fryer

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Groveling in the Gravy

H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Heaven in the Home

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

Ice in the Ice box

J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2022)

Jasmine   in  the  Jar

K


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Kachina in the kettle 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

Lettuce in the Lake

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Milk in the Cow

N


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 8, 2022)

Neglect in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Opera in the operahouse 

P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

Practicality in the People

Q


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Quitting in the quoit tournament 

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2022)

Running in the rain

S


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Standing in the street 

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2022)

Toys in the Toy chest

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Ulysses in the Uber

V


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2022)

Value  in   the    Vase

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2022)

Whales in the Water  

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Xeroxing in xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2022)

Yellow in the Yarns

Z/ A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

Zebras in the Zone

A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2022)

Asterisks in the Annotations

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2022)

Boys in the Band 

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 10, 2022)

Cars in the carpool

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Dancing in the Dark

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2022)

Eating in the   Elevator

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2022)

Food in the Freezer

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Gargling in the Greenhouse 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2022)

Hemlock in the Ham

I


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Iguana in the Igloo  

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2022)

Joe's in the Jail


K


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Koalas in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Logs in the Lake

M


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Maggots in the Morgue

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

Naked in the Netherlands

O


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Ostrich in the Orchard

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Pigs in the pen

Q


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Quails in the Quarry

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Raging in the roof

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Sleepy-heads in the sleeping-bags

T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Tattoos on the Torso.

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)

Uncles in the University

V


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Villains in the Village

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Walrus in the water

X/Y/Z


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeoman on a Yacht 

Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Zucchini’s in the Zone

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2022)

Archery in the Arctic

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2022)

Bulges in the Bagpipes 

C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Coins in the Collection

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Driving in the dark

E


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Eagles in the Environment

F


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Fairies in the Forest

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Grandma's in the Gin-Mill

H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Husband's at the Hooters.

I


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Ice in the arctic.

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

^^^ ???

Jackals in the Jungle

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

Killer in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2022)

Lingerie in the laundry

M


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2022)

Muesli in the Morning 

N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Ice in the arctic.
> 
> J



Look at the posts between that one of yours, above, and this one of mine.
And then, challenge yourself, Murrmurr.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

N
Neptune in the Night  

O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2022)

Owls in the Outback

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2022)

Puppies in the Pound

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Queens in Queensland

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Rosaries in the Rotisseries

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Silver in the smith

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Turtles in the Theatre

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Urchins in the Underground

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Validation in the Vindication   

W


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

W ..  Walk  in  the  Woods

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Xeroxing in the Xray room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Yaks in the Yearbook

Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Zillions in the zoos

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2022)

Anteaters in the Adriatic

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Bringing in the Bread 

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Cat in the cradle

D


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Damsel In Distress

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Electricity in the Eels

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Flugelhorns in the Falklands

G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Gears in the Golfcart

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Happy in the Health Spa

I


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Irish in Ireland

J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2022)

Joker  in  the Joint

K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Ketchup in the Kedgeree

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Legalities in the Licenses

M


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2022)

Memo  in the   Mail

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Noodles in the Negligees 

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Ostriches in the Oval


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Prunes in the Pantry

Q


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Quince in the Quiche

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Rummaging in the Rhubarb

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Singing in the shower

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)

Tacos in the Towels

U


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Urinating in the Urinal

V


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2022)

Violence  in   the  Video   

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 22, 2022)

Wades in the Water

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Abseiling in the Alps 

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Barking in the Barn

C


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2022)

Cocoa  in  the  Cup

D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 22, 2022)

Dress in the dryer

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Fools in the Foundry

G


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 22, 2022)

Goats in the Garden

H


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Honey in the Home-baking

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Inuits in the Igloo

J


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

January in the Jungle

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2022)

Kept  in the Kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2022)

Lazy   in   the   Lounge

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2022)

Many in the Market

N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Nutmeg in the Noodles

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Outside in the Outback

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Partying in the Pyrenees

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Quails in the Queen's room.

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Rocks in the Riverbeds

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2022)

Submarine in the Sea

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Tempest in the Teapot

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2022)

Umbrella in the Umbrella stand

V


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2022)

Violets in the Valley

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Wombats in the Window

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Xerus in the Xray room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Yodelers in the Yukon

Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Abacus in the Antiques

B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2022)

Butterfly    in  the  Bush

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Cat in the Cradle

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 26, 2022)

Doll in the Dollhouse 

E


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Excitement in the Evening

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 26, 2022)

Fire in the fireplace

G


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 27, 2022)

Gear  in  the  Garage

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Hornets in the Helmets

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Ice skates in the Ice skating rink.

J


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Jerk (chicken) in Jamaica

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

Kettle in the kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Lizard in the Leaves

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2022)

Monks in the Monastery   


N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2022)

Norse in the North

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Ocelots in the Oval

P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Pockets in the Pants

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Quail in the Quagmire

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)

Russians in the Rubbish

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Spaghetti in Spain


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Travel in the train

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2022)

Uncle in the Uniform


V


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Vases full of Violets


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Women in the Winery

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Xylophone playing in the Xerox room.

Y/Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 2, 2022)

Zooming past with Uhthred on a Zebra!

A


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

Ache in the kiester

B


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2022)

Boys  in  the   Band

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Cruising in the Cadillac


D


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Driving in the dark.

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Elevator rush to avoid evil epidemic

F


----------



## Meringue (Mar 4, 2022)

Fingernails in the Fondue    


G


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

Ghosts in the Gallery

H


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2022)

Hallway  in   the   House

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2022)

Iguanas in the Ice Cream

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Jumping into the jigsaw puzzle

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Koalas in the kitchen.

L


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing in the Living room

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Marching in the misty morning 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Nuts in the Nachos

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Ostrich in the Outback 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Plankton in the Poconos

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Quails in the Que

R


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Red in the Rainbow

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Stars in the stairwell 

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Tea in the Teapot

U


----------



## Meringue (Mar 6, 2022)

Untidy in the Uniform 



V


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Vixens in the vault

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wintery wools in whole waste baskets


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Xbox game in the Xbox

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Yarn in the Yellow bin

z/ A?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2022)

Animals in the Ark

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Blankets in the Bedroom

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Carrots in the crate

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Dinner in the dining room

E


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Extra blankets in the Extra wooden chest

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Funny Lulu's comic books


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Guessing Game in the Grocery store

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hornets in the attic 

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2022)

Ink in the Inkwell

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

James in the john

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Kathy in the Kitchen


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Ida in the Iron clad pot


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

L

Larva in the Lava

M


----------



## Meringue (Mar 9, 2022)

Models in the Magazine  


..

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 9, 2022)

News in the newsroom

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Ocelot in the Oval

P


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 9, 2022)

_Paul  in  the   Pub

Q_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Quinoa in the Queen’s quicksand pit

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Raven in the room

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Sausage in the Stuffing

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Toys in the trunk

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Umbrellas in the Underworld

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Vagueness in the Vapor

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Water in the wagon

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Xerus in the Xray room


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yarn in the bucket

Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Zooming in the Zone  

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Ants in the picnic basket

B


----------



## Meringue (Mar 11, 2022)

Battalions in the Battle  





C


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2022)

Cuddle  in  the  Comforter

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

Diving into dirty clothes


E


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2022)

Earring in the Ear

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

Formal wear in boxes

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Grooving in the Gutter

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

Humping on the rocking chair

I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Instruments in the Interior

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2022)

Jackass in the Junipers

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Kegs in the corners


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2022)

Lumbago in the Llamas

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Magazines in the metal cases

N


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2022)

Noises in the Night

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Observed in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 13, 2022)

Peas in the pod
Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Quokkas in the Quicksand

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

Robes on the rafters

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Shortbread in the Schoolhouse

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Trousers in the toolbox 

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Urchins in the Umbrella

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2022)

Voles in the Vicarage

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)

Wonton in the Wastebin

XYZ


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

X-Rays in the x bin

Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

Youngsters in the yard

Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Zinc in bottles

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Apes in the Amazon

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2022)

Boys in the Band


C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Chocolate eclairs

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2022)

Donuts in the Dish

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Envelopes in the suitcase

F


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Frogs in the Forests

G


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2022)

Guests in the Guest house


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Homes in the Hills

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2022)

Ink in the Well

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jump rope in the jug

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Fries in the furnace


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2022)

K

Kicked in the Khyber 

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 15, 2022)

Lemons in the lemonade

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Muskrats in the Mansion

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Notes in the Novel

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Onion paper in the open bag

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Puppets in the Pizzeria

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Queen size undies

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Rabbits in the Ravine

S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2022)

Something in the Shed 

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Tanks in the Turf

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Umbrellas under the Unicorn picture

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Venison in the Vatican

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Weasels hiding in the corners

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Xantis in the Xyris garden

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Yearning in the Yucatan

Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Zoology books on Zoot suits

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Ants in the Anchovies

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Blackberries in the Bivouac

C


----------



## Meringue (Mar 18, 2022)

Cakes in the Cafe   




D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Donuts in the old school desk

E


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 18, 2022)

Early  in  the  Evening

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Dancing dogs in daylight savings time

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Dancing Frogs in the daylight savings time


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Dancing Frogs in the daylight savings time


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Dancing dogs in daylight savings time

E


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 18, 2022)

This game goes ....   Something IN THE Something...    4 Words


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Okay, taking it back to "F " I think

Fans in the Fair

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Girls in the Gangs


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hairless honorary hyenas

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Ink in the Island

J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

Jane in the Jungle

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Knives in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Loaves of bread

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Loaves of bread
> 
> M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Many in the Mansion

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Naughty in the Night

O


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Order in the Organization

P


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2022)

Paddling in the Pool

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2022)

Rowing  in  the  Rapids

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Seagulls in the sea

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

Treasure in the Tunnel   

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 19, 2022)

Uniforms under the Unicorn 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Windows in the Walls

x/ y/ z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

*Xanax in the X-Ray tetras

Y*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

Yelling in the Yard

Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

Zylophoning in the Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_Appetizers in the Attic

B_


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Bed bugs in the Bed.

C


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Commotion in the Coatroom

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Dentures in the Dungeon

E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2022)

Eavesdropping in the Evening 

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Foraging in the field

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Goggles in the Garage

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Hens in the Hay

I


----------



## RubyK (Mar 22, 2022)

Instruction in the Instrument

J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2022)

Jumping beans in the Jacket pocket

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Keepsakes in the Kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2022)

Landing  in  the  Lake

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 23, 2022)

Moose in the mountains

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Nuns in New York

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Ostriches in the Ozarks

P


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Patches in the Pavement

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Quacking in the Quicksand

R


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2022)

Rabbit  in  the   Road

S


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

Shorts in the Suitcase

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Tea in the Teapot

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Unicycles in the Underground

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 25, 2022)

Vicars in the Vestry

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)

Waitresses in the Wilderness

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2022)

Yams in the Yard

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Abracadabra in the Alakazam!

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Bumblebees in the Brisket

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Cats in the Cradle

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2022)

Dreidels in the Darkroom

E


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Eggs in the Entenmann's

F


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2022)

Females in the  Family

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Girls in the Girdles

H


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Homes in the Hills

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2022)

Icicles in the Igloo

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Jockeys in the Jodhpurs

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2022)

Kids in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Latinas in the Louvre

M


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Motors in the Machinery

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Numbat in the Night

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Octopi in the Ozarks

P


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2022)

Problems  in  the  Podcast

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Quesadillas in the Quarry

R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2022)

Ranting in the Rain

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Singing in the shower


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

Tickle   in   the   Tummy

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Unitarians in the Universe

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2022)

Varmints in the Vehicle 

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 30, 2022)

Water in the well

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Xrays in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Yelling in the Youth hostel

Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Apr 1, 2022)

Zebra in the Zoo

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Apes in the Amazon

B


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

Bananas in the Bunches

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2022)

Credit  in  the  Course

D


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Directions in the Desk Drawer

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2022)

Eyelash in the Eclair

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Fluff on the Ferret

G


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Glaze on the Gateau 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2022)

Home  in  the Hills  

I


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 3, 2022)

Icicles in the igloo

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2022)

Jackals in the Jelly

K


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

Kitten in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2022)

Lady in the Lounge

M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2022)

Misty in the Morning

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

Naughty in the Night

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Oars in the Ocean

P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2022)

Pastries in the Pantry

Q


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2022)

Quasimodo in the Queue 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Ravens in the Ravines

S


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Seashells in the Sand

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Tea in the teapot

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Upset in the University

 V


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Vanity in the Votes

W


----------



## Meringue (Apr 5, 2022)

Wiggles in the Walks  




X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2022)

Yogurt in the Yodelers 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Zebra in the Zone

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Angelfish in the Aquarium

B


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Birds in the Bayou

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2022)

Cockatoo  in   the   Cage

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2022)

Dancing in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Eating in the elevator

F


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2022)

Funny Finns in the fjords.

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Gunslingers in the Garage

H


----------



## Meringue (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamburgers in the Hut  



I


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 7, 2022)

Inuits in the Igloos

J


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2022)

Job  in  the   Jail

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Koalas in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Laryngitis in the Lizards

M


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2022)

Missing  in   the  Mountains

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Nightingale in the Nature-reserve

O


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2022)

Orioles in the Orchard

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Peas in the Pod

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

Quakers in the Quicksand

R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Radiant in the Red Cape

S


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Sunny in the shade

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2022)

Tapioca in the Tummy

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

Undies in the Universe

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Vaccines in the Viens

W


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2022)

Waiting in the Wings

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

X-rays in the X-mas trees

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

Zigzagging in the Zoo

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Ants in the Attic 

B


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Bugs in the Bed !  

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Caterpillars in the Coleslaw

D


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

Cherubs in the Chariot

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2022)

Dig  in  the   Dirt

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Earmuffs in the Evening

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)

Fragrance in the Forest

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Girls in the Gym

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2022)

Hairstyles in the Handbook

I


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 14, 2022)

Interested  in the Idea

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2022)

Jaguares  in the Jungle 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Kaleidoscopes in the Kitchenette

L


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Lumpy in the Leotard 

M


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2022)

Mistakes in the Maps

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Numb in the Night

O


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 14, 2022)

Opossum in the Opera

P


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2022)

Panda in the Pulpit

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Quartz in the Quarks

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2022)

Rabbit in the Rabbit Hole 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2022)

Soaked  in   the   Storm

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2022)

Treacle in the Tapioca 

U


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 15, 2022)

Unicorns in the Underworld 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 15, 2022)

Violence in the Vicinity  


W


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2022)

Walking in the Watermelon patch

x/ y/ z


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Xantos in the XRay room

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2022)

Youngsters in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

Abroad  in  the Alps

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2022)

Buns in the Bakery

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Cats in the Cradle

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Damp in the Dungeon

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2022)

Easter  in   the   Everglades

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Fast in the Forest


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2022)

Girls  in  the  Gymnasium

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Hot in the Heater

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Iguanas in the Ice Cubes

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Jackals in the Jungle

K


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 18, 2022)

Koalas in Kalamazoo 

L


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2022)

Lions in the Lounge

L O M


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 19, 2022)

Mice in the Marmalade

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

New  in  the  Neighborhood

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Opals in the Office

P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Purchases in the Port

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Quaking in the Quilt

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

Runners  in  the  Race

S


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Soap in the Sink

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Toast in the Treetops

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Urchins in the Universe

V


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2022)

Vacation   in  the   Valley

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 21, 2022)

Waves in the Water

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2022)

Yelling in the Yard


Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 21, 2022)

Awards in the Auditorium

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Burros in the Bahamas

C


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

Cats in the coconuts

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Dogs in the ditch

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Elves in the Eaves

F


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

Frogs in the Fountain

G


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2022)

Grazing in the Grass 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Hobos in the Hinterlands

I


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

Indians in the Igloos 

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Jugglers in the Jungle

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

Kids in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Llamas in the Lobby

M


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 23, 2022)

Munitions in the military.

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2022)

Nannies in the Nursery

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Oars in the Ocean

P


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Peas in the Pool

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2022)

Riding  in  the  Roadster

S


----------



## tinytn (Apr 25, 2022)

Salamanders  in the Sandbox! 

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Tweets in the Tree

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Upchucking in the United States

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Vixens in Vancouver

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Whitefish in Warsaw

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 26, 2022)

Yellow flowers in the Yard


Z


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2022)

Zinnias in the Zoo

A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2022)

Animals in the Automobile

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Baklava in the Batmobile

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2022)

Crumbs in the Cupboards

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2022)

Dragons in the Dardanelles

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Egret in the Evening

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Frogs in the Forest

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2022)

Greenfly in the Grass

H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2022)

Home  in  the  Hills

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Ink in the inkblots

J


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2022)

Jewelry in the Jar

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Kitties in the Klondike

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 29, 2022)

Lemons in the Locker

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

Marshmallows in the Moonlight

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Numbats in the Night

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

Ostriches in the Observatory

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Parrots in the Park

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2022)

Queues in the Quadrangle

R


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Roosters in the Room

S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

Sand in the Sandcastle  


T


----------



## Meringue (May 1, 2022)

Toffee in the Teeth   



U


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2022)

*Ulcers on the Utensils

V*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Vicars in the Vector

W


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2022)

Walrus in the Wild wilderness

x/ y/ z


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Yachting  in  the  Yukon

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2022)

Angles in the Artworks

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Bees in the Basement

C*


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2022)

Clothing in the Carry-on 

D


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2022)

*Dogs in the Dumpsters 

E*


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2022)

Eggshells in the Empty cartons? 

F


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Farmland  in  the  Family

G


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Geese in the Grass

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Happiness in the Heart

I


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2022)

Ice cream in the Icebox


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Jitterbugs in the Jukebox

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Kittens in the Klondike

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2022)

Life  in  the  Limelight


M


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

*Mice in the Mousetraps

N*


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Nightowl in the Nook

O


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

*Owls in the Outback

P*


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2022)

Puns in the Poetry

Q


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2022)

Quiet in the Quarry

R


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2022)

Rips  in  the  Ribbon

S


----------



## Mary1949 (May 5, 2022)

Spiders in the Sittingroom

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2022)

Tomatoes in the Tacos

U


----------



## tinytn (May 5, 2022)

Utensils in the Utility room

V


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Vixens in the Vineyard

W


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2022)

Women in the Windows

X/ Y/ z


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2022)

Yellow  in  the  Yolk

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Ants in the Ark

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2022)

Birds in the Bedroom

C


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2022)

Creases in the Curtain

D


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Dampness in the Drain

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Eggs in the Elevator

F


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Flower in the field

G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

Grease in the Garage

H


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Hairs in the Hat

I


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Ideas in the Internet 

J


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2022)

Joking in the Jury

K


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2022)

Knives in the Kitchen

L


----------



## RubyK (May 8, 2022)

Literature in the Library


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2022)

Mice in the Marmalade

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Nicotine in the Netherlands

O


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

Ostriches in the Outdoors

P


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2022)

Peas in the Pie

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2022)

*Quicksand in the quarry

R*


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

Raisins in the Recipe

S


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Spoons in the sink

T


----------



## Mary1949 (May 10, 2022)

Tea in the Teapot

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Uppity in the Uplands

V


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*Vines in the Vineyard

W*


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2022)

Wading in  the Water

X/Y


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Xeroxing in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Yelling in the Yucatan

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2022)

Zealots in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

Abandon  in  the  Apartment

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Beverages in the Basement

C


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2022)

*Cups in the Cupboard

D *


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Dressers in the dressing room.

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2022)

Eggs in the Evening

F


----------



## Mary1949 (May 12, 2022)

Foxes in the Ferns

G


----------



## Meringue (May 12, 2022)

Geese in the Glade  


H


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2022)

Herons in the Habitat

I


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Ibis in the Inn

J


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2022)

Jake  in   the   Jet

K


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Kelloggs in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Lurking in the Lagoon

M


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Malcolm in the Middle 

N


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Northeast in the Navigation

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2022)

Oblivious  in  the  Ocean

P


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Puppets in the Play

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Quokkas in the Quicksand

R


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2022)

Rhino's in the Rain

S


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2022)

*Sunflowers in the Summer

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Turkeys in the Tetrazzini

U


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Urchins in the Umbrellas

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Velveeta in the Victrolas


W


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2022)

Wandering  in  the   Wild

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

*X-rays in the Exams

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Yarmulkes in the Yard

Z


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Autos in the Arctic

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2022)

Boats  in  the   Bay

C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

Calories in the Cake

D


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Ducks in the Danube


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2022)

Energy   in   the  Evening

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2022)

*Farmers in the Farmhouse

G*


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

Goats in the Garage 

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2022)

*Hay in the Hay Field

I*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Intelligence in the Inn

J


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

*Junk in the Jewelry box

K*


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2022)

Keep  in  the   Kitchen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2022)

Lemurs in the Lavendar

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Mustard in the Mailbox

N


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Numbats in the night

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Onions in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Mary1949 (May 20, 2022)

Penguins in the Poppies

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

Qualms in the Quintuplets

R


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Rings in the realm

S


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2022)

Sounds  in  the  Stereo

T


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

*Tigers in the Trees

U*


----------



## GoneFishin (May 21, 2022)

Umbrellabird in the umbrella

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

Vulcans in the Volcano

W


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Whistles In the Wind

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2022)

Youth  in  the  Yacht

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2022)

Activity in the Atrium

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

Breadcrumbs in the Bologna

C


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Crying in the Church

D


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2022)

Dozens in the Drugstore

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Eggshells in the Eggplant

F


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2022)

Fishing in the Fjords 

G


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

GTO  in  the  Garage

H


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Hosts in the Home

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Ice in the Inventory

J


----------



## Owlivia (May 24, 2022)

Jousting in the Jodphurs

K


----------



## Mary1949 (May 25, 2022)

Kings in the Kingdom

L


----------



## GoneFishin (May 25, 2022)

Loons in the lagoon

M


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2022)

*Mints in the Mustard

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 25, 2022)

Nun's in the Nunery 


O


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2022)

Oddments in the Outhouse 

P


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

*Picnic in the Park*

*Q*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Quickstep in the Queens

R


----------



## RubyK (May 25, 2022)

Rooster in the Road

S


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Sheep in the shed

S


----------



## Mary1949 (May 26, 2022)

Teacakes in the Toaster

U


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Undergraduates in the University

V


----------



## Jackie23 (May 26, 2022)

Violets in the Valley

W


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2022)

Washing in the Wardrobe

XYZ


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

X-Men in the Xbox console


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Yelling in the Yukon

Z


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

Attributes in the Applicants ?

B


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

Bugs in the Beehives

C


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2022)

Caught   in  the  Crossfire

D


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Discussions in the Dugout

E


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

Echo in the Elevator

F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Flamingos in the Fireplace

G


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

*Geese in the Garden

H *


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Hay in the Harvest

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Illness in the Infirmary

J


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

Jelly  in  the  Jar

K


----------



## tinytn (May 31, 2022)

*kissing in the kitchen

L*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Laughing in the loungeroom

M


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Moustache Models in the Foyer
N


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2022)

Napping in the Nest

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2022)

*Owls in the Oyster Bed

P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Partridges in the pear tree.

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

Questions in the Quotation

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2022)

Roosting in the Ravioli

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Suffering in the Sun


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Tingling in the Toes

U


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Urchins in the Uber

v


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 4, 2022)

Venom in the Viper

W


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

Windy in the West

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

X-Rays in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

*Y*odeling *i*n  *T*he *Y*ard

*Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2022)

Zithers in the Zoo

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Actors in the Theatre/Theater

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Bartenders in the Basilica

C


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2022)

Cool in the Cold

D


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

*D*amp in the *D*ungeon

*E*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

Ergonomic in the Exercises

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Foraging in the Field

G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

*Gr*ub worms in the Grass

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollering in the Hopper

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2022)

Ill   in   the  Igloo

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Jumping in the Jungle

K


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*K*issing in the Kitchen

*L *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Love in the Laboratory

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Medics in the M.A.S.H.

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Notes in the Nutshells

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

Owls in the Outhouse!

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Pockets int the Pants

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Quacking in the Quicksand

R


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Riot in the Rec Room

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2022)

Seals in the Subway

T


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2022)

Toenails in the Tiramisu

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Urinals in the University

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Vixens in the Vineyard

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Waitresses in the West

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Yelling  in  the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Zinc in the Zebras

A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2022)

*A*nts in the* A*ttic

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Birthday in  the  Backyard

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Coffee in the Cupcakes

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Drinks in the Den

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Events in the Evenings

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Fears in the Fog

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

Galls   in  the Garden

H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2022)

*H*oles in the *H*ollows

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2022)

Idiots in the Island

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Jumping in the Jeep

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Kicking in the Knish

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)

Listening  in   the   Lecture

M


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 10, 2022)

Monkeys in the Military

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

Nougats in the Noodles

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2022)

*O*lives in the* O*ilfields

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

Petunias in the Pasture

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2022)

Quick in the Quarry

R


----------



## Patch (Jun 10, 2022)

Roadkill in the Roadway

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Students in the School

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

Team  in  the  Tournament

U


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Undergraduates in the University

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Venom in the Velveeta

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2022)

Wedding  in  the Woods

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2022)

Yankies in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Zebras in the zoo!

A*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Art in the artist

B


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

*B*eets in the Bowl

*C*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Cut-outs in the Curtains

D


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

Diamonds in the Dumpster

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

Evening  in  the  Everglades  

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)

Fireflies in the Field

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Girls in the girdles

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)

Hips in the Hula

I


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2022)

Ink in the Ink well

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2022)

Junk in the Junk drawer

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Keepsakes in the Kisses

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 14, 2022)

Lions in the Lounge

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Marmite in the Mountains

N


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2022)

Nutters in the Nightclub

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

*Owls in the Outhouse 

P*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 14, 2022)

People in the Pews   



Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Quarters in the Quail cage

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Rainbows in the Rainforest

S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

*Sunshine in the South

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2022)

Trials in the tribulations


U


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2022)

Uppity in the Uniform 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2022)

Victims in the Van


W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Water in the Wilderness

X


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

*X-*Rays in the X-Box

*Y*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Yams in the Yaks

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Animals  in  the  Area

B


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 15, 2022)

Bugs in the Bayou

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Chicken in the Crepes

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Doctors in the Directory

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Euphoria in the Economy

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2022)

Feathers in the Futon

G


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2022)

Gardening in the Garden 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2022)

Hear  in  the Hallway

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Idiots in the Inn

J


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2022)

*J*udge's in the Jury?

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Kittens in the Ketchup

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2022)

Liable  in  the Lawsuit

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 17, 2022)

Marmite in the Markets

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2022)

Nurses in the Neighborhood

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 17, 2022)

*Onions in the Oven

P *


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2022)

*P*otatoes in the Pot

*Q*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Queens in The Quail cage

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2022)

Reading in the Restaurant

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2022)

Sailing in  the  Sea

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2022)

Traps in the Treehouse

U


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2022)

*Uncle's in the U-haul

V*


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Vixens in the vineyard

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Worms in the Wine

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

Yolks in the Yellow cake

z/ a


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Zinc in the Zircon

A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2022)

Ascending in the Alps 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2022)

*B*alloons in the Ballroom

*C*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Cats in the church

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2022)

Dog in the Doghouse   


E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2022)

Eggs in the Eggnog

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Folks in the Farmhouse

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Gargoyles in the Graveyard

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Holes in the Handkerchiefs

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Ice in the Inglenook

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Jellybeans in the Jar

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Keep   in   the   Kitchen

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Leaves in the Linen Closet

M*


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Money in the Moneybox

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Nibbles in the Nachos

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Orcas in the Ocean

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2022)

Porcupines in the Pickles

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2022)

Quiet  in the  Quarterdeck

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Raccoons in the rubbish

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2022)

Snow in the Sahara

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*Turtles in the Toybox

U*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2022)

Uniforms in the U-Haul

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Vixens in the valley

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2022)

Water  in  the  Well

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2022)

Yetis in the Yukon 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2022)

Aircraft in the Air

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Bees in the Bonnet

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 27, 2022)

Clowns in the Cloisters

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Duel  in  the  Dungeon


E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2022)

Eels in the Estuary 

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Fragrance in the Farmhouse  

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Gremlins in the Gravy

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Hares in The Haystack

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2022)

Idiots in the Irises

J


----------



## tinytn (Jun 28, 2022)

*Judge's in the jury

K*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

Knobbly in the Knees 

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Laughing in the Loft

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)

Monkeys in the Marmite

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Numbnuts in the Night

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

Octopi in the Ocean

P


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2022)

Petunias in the Park

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2022)

Quartz in the Quarks

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Rats in the Roof

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2022)

Spinach in the Schoolyard

T


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 30, 2022)

Trouble in the Theater

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2022)

Uneven in the Underwear 

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2022)

*Violets in the Vase

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Warlocks in the Winery

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yodelers in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2022)

*Zebra's in the Zoo

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2022)

Amphibians in the Army

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Bats in the Bellfry

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2022)

*Cats in the Cistern

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2022)

Data  in the  Document

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2022)

*Eagles in the Entrance

F*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Foxes in The Forrest

G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2022)

Girls in the Grandstands

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Hammers in the Hardware section

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Infant in the ICU

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)

July  in  the Jungle

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2022)

Koalas in the Kibbutz

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Lemons in the Lemonade

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

Mothballs in the Mausoleum

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2022)

Nuns in the Nunery 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

Opals in the Ostomy bag

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)

Poultry  in  the   Pot

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2022)

Quarantining in the Quicksand

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2022)

*Rabbits in the Room

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)

Sailing  in  the   Sea

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Tea in the tent

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2022)

University in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Vixens in the Vineyard

W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

Web in the Window frame

x/ y/ z?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

Yucca  in  the  Yard

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2022)

Ants in the Attic

B


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2022)

Bed in the Bedroom

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2022)

*Coons in the Chicken House

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)

Dresses in the Darkness

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Eleven in the Elevator

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2022)

Fumbling in the Fog

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2022)

*Groundhogs in the Grain Bin!

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Hairs in the Hat

I


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2022)

Ink in the  Inkpot

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)

Jello in the Jailhouse

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Kittens in the Kitchen

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Look in the Locker

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Mudpies in the Marinara

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

Names  in the  News

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2022)

*Otters in the Ocean

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

Pedigree  in the   Puppy

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Queens in Quebec

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

Robins in the Rafters

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 11, 2022)

Sardines in the Sea

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

Turkey in the Tummy

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncle in the Ukraine 

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Venus in the Vatican

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2022)

Walrus in the Wardrobe

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Xylophone in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2022)

*Yaks in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

Zorro in the Zoo

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

Akebia (vine)  in  the   Arbor

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2022)

Bananas in the Basket

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

Chinchilla  in  the  Cage

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2022)

*Deer in the Den

E*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2022)

Elephant in the Elevator

F


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 13, 2022)

Fish in the Fountain

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Goats in the Garden

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2022)

Hats in the Haberdashery 

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Ice in the Igloo

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2022)

*Jam in the Jar

K*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2022)

Kissing in the kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2022)

Lefty  in  the  Lineup

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 15, 2022)

Mice in the Marmalade

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Numbats in the Night

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Owls in the Orchestra

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2022)

Pumpkins in the Pumpkin Patch


Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2022)

Quail in the quicksand

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Rabies in the Rabbits

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2022)

Sausages in the Skillet

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2022)

Turmoil  in  the Tunnel

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

Ungainly in the Underwear 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2022)

Varmints in the Vacant Room

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2022)

Water in the Well

X/Y


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Xylophone in the Xray

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Yaks in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)

Aluminum in the Amber

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

*Bats in the Barn

C*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Clacking in the Castanets 

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

*Dogs in the Dog Park

E*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2022)

Entertainment in the  East

F


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Fuel in the Fireplace

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Golfing in the green

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2022)

Helping  in  the  Hospital

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 18, 2022)

Inuits in the Igloos

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

Juggling in the Jacuzzi 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)

Kittens in the Kibbutz

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2022)

*L*eaving in the Morning

*M*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Macaws in the Mountains

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Numbers in the Checkbook.

O


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 20, 2022)

Oates in the Oven

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Peaches in the Pie


Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2022)

Quails in the Queues

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)

Record  in the  Room

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2022)

Swordfish in the Sea

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

*T*oddlers in the Tub-bath

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)

Ugandans in the University

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Vicar In the Vineyard

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2022)

Woollens in the Wash

XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2022)

X-rayed in the Xerox

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Yams in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2022)

*Alligators in the Alley

B*


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 22, 2022)

Breakfast in the Belly

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2022)

*Cherries in the pie*

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2022)

Dogs in the Dahlias

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2022)

Early  in  the  Evening

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

Foraging in the Forest

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Girls in the Garden

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2022)

Hats in the Haberdashery

I


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 23, 2022)

Ice in the Igloo

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

Jostling in the Junipers

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2022)

Kids in the Kitchen


L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

Leprosy in the Lounge

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 23, 2022)

Menthol in the Mentos

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2022)

Nougat in the Night

O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Owls in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Peas in the Pantry

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

*Q*uestions in the Quiz

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2022)

Rearrange  in  the  Room

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2022)

*Snakes in the Sunroom

T*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2022)

Trouble in the Tent 

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Unicorns in the Universe

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Virus in the Vatican

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Wiccans in the Wirral

X


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

X-Men in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 26, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Apples in the Apothecary

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2022)

Baby  in  the Buggy

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

Cats in the Cradle 

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 27, 2022)

Dogs in the Daffodils

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Earring in the Ear

F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

Fire in the Fields 

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Goats in the Glasshouse

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2022)

Hogs in the Hills

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2022)

*Igloos in Iceland

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 29, 2022)

Jiggles in the Jellies

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Kit Kats in the Kitchen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2022)

Looking  in  the  Library

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2022)

Messy in the Messroom 

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2022)

Nightlights in the North

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Otters in the oval pool

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2022)

Playing  in  the  Park

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

Queasy in the Quicksand

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Rumble in the Room

S


----------



## Meringue (Jul 30, 2022)

Sausages in the Sandwiches 


..T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*Trains on the Track

U*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

Uniforms in the Used clothing store

In


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2022)

Vermicelli in the Vatican 

W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2022)

*Whales in the Water

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Xolo in The Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

Yearning in the Yucatan

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)

Zig  in  the   Zag

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Ant in the Attic 

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2022)

Cows in the Corn 

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2022)

Daisies in the Dairy

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Eels in the Eiderdown

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2022)

Flowers  in  the   Field

G


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2022)

Goats in the Garden!

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Hairs in the Hat

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2022)

Ivan  in  the  Infantry

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Jokers in the Jeep

K


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2022)

Kaila's in the Kitchen   

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2022)

Lemurs in the Lemons

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

Members  in  the   Meeting

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2022)

Narwhals in the Nail Salon

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Ocelot in the Open

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2022)

Purple  in   the  Patch

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Quarterbacks in Quarterfield

R


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

tinytn said:


> Kaila's in the Kitchen
> 
> L


Aww, that was a fun surprise for me to see that post.  Thank you for the smile!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

R

Rags in the Rug  (or.....Rag rug in the Room?  )

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2022)

*Socks in the Sauna

T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2022)

Toys in the toy box  


U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2022)

Uttering in the University

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Vampires in the Vicarage

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Willows in the Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

X
Yaks in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

A's in the Alphabets

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2022)

Bee's in the Bells 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2022)

Cruising in the Caribbean

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Ducks in the drink

E


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 7, 2022)

Easygoing in the Elegance

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2022)

FOXES IN THE FOREST


G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2022)

Gopher in  the  Ground

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Hairs in the hat


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2022)

Interruptions in the Instructions

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2022)

Joe  in  the  Jungle

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2022)

Kittens in the Kebobs

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Laughter in the Loungeroom

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2022)

Mould in the Marmalade 

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Nuns in the Nursery

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

Oxygen  in  the  Ozone

P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2022)

*Peanuts in The Pantry

Q/R  *


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Quails in the Quicksand

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

Rowing  in  the  River

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2022)

Salt in the Succotash

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Texting in the Taxicab

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Umbrella in the Uber

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Vicars in The Vineyard

W


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2022)

*Water in the Walkway

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2022)

Yellow dandelions in the Yard

z/ a?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Zircons in the Zinfandel

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Art in the Artist

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

Baby in the Blanket

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

Currants in the Cocoon 

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2022)

Ducks in the Driveway

E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2022)

*Eaglets in the Eagle Nest

F*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Ferrets in the Foxhole

G


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Gaps in the Gate

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2022)

Hounds  in  the   House

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Ice in the Igloo

J


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

Jaguars in the Jungle

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2022)

Kids  in  the  Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 17, 2022)

Ladies in the ladies room


M


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Maids in the milking shed

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2022)

Noise  in  the  Night

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2022)

Owls in the Offertory

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Panic in the Party

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

Quiche in the Quicksand

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2022)

Rugs  in  the  Room

S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2022)

Singing in the Sunshine

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2022)

Tiger  in  the  Tank

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Unicorns in the Undertow

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2022)

Vocal  in  the  Van

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Wet In the Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Yeast in the Yuengling

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2022)

Zebras  in  the  Zoo

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Animals in the Ark

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Brothers in the Bar

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2022)

Caterpillars in the Cabbages

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2022)

Delays  in  the  Development

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Earring in the Ears


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2022)

Famous  in  the  Family

G


----------



## Meringue (Aug 24, 2022)

Guests in the Gazebo 



H


----------



## tinytn (Aug 24, 2022)

Happiness in the Household

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Ibuprofen in the Iguana

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2022)

Jump  in   the Jeep

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2022)

Kimchi in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2022)

*Lions in the Living Room

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2022)

Maniac  in the Mall

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Nighthawk in the Night.

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2022)

Opals in the Ozarks

P


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 26, 2022)

Panache in the Pudding

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Queens in the Quicksand

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

Reclining in the Recliner

S


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 28, 2022)

Sandcastles in the Shoreline

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2022)

Time  in the  Tub

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2022)

Urns in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Vicars in the Vineyard

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2022)

Wind in the Willows

XY


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Yiddish in the Yenta.

Z


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Artichokes in the Antipasto

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

Baby  in  the  Buggy

C


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2022)

Cash in the Coins

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Darts in the Dartboard

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Eclairs in the Ether

F


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2022)

Finches in the Flowerbed

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Glamour in the Garden

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Honey in the Hive

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)

Infection in the Island

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Jokers in the Jail

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

Kids in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Lunatics in the Lab

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Maniacs in the Middle

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2022)

Nun's in the Nunnery 


O


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 2, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Nun's in the Nunnery
> 
> 
> O


Oceans in the world

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2022)

Peacocks in the Pies

Q


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Quads in the Quad Pram

R


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

Raisins in the Sun

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Raisins in the Sun
> 
> S


The object is to use the same letter as you started with in the Second one.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

*S*unflowers in the* S*un

T


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

Tish said:


> The object is to use the same letter as you started with in the Second one.


Thanks for bring to my attention I meant Rum


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

Toys in the toy chest

U


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2022)

Ukelele's in the Uhaul

V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Varmints in the Vents

W*


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 4, 2022)

Wash in the washer

X


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2022)

*X 
Yarn in the Yard

Z/A
*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2022)

Airplane in the Airport

B


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 5, 2022)

Bigwig in the Boardroom

C


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Cars in the Carpark

D


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Dogs in the Diner

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2022)

Early  in  the  Evening

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Fish in the Fountain

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2022)

Garden shovel in the Garage


H


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Hot in the Heat

i


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Inspector in the Inn

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Jonquils in the Junkyard

K


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Kittens in the Kennels.

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

Lazy  in  the  Lounge

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 7, 2022)

Moose in the Mire

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Narwhals in the Netherlands

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Owls in the Oval

P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2022)

*Parrots in the Pantry

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Quartz in the Quarry

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Redaction  in  the  Report

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Swimming in the Sea

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2022)

Trout in the Traps

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2022)

Unknown  in  the Underbrush 

V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2022)

Vendor in the Van

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Whistling in the wind.

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Xeroxing in the XRay room

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Yodeler's in the  Yard

Z/A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Meringue (Sep 10, 2022)

Atoms in the Atmosphere   



B


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 10, 2022)

Bears in the Bushes

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2022)

Calling  in  the   Cattle

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Dandelions in the Ditch

E


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Embalmers in the Everglades.

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Freezing in the Falklands

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Grease on the Grille

H *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Hobbits in the Hospital

I


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Insects on the Island

J*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Junk in the Jeep

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2022)

Katydids in the Kitchenette

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2022)

Ladies in the Lounge

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Monkeys in the Marsh

N*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2022)

Nothing in the News

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Oysters in the Orchids

P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2022)

*Panthers on the Patio!

Q/R*


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Queens in the Quail pen

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2022)

Running  in  the    Race

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2022)

Shaking in (my) Shoes  



T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2022)

*Termites in the Tent

U*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Uniquity in the Unexplainable

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2022)

Vipers in the Vines

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2022)

Water in the Well

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Xanthippe's Shrew in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

YoYo's in the Yard

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Zebra on the Zebra crossing

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Attachment  in  the Article

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Bats in the Belfry 

C


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Curds in the Cottage Cheese.

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Dingbats in the Dardanelles

E


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Elephang in the Elevator 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2022)

Frogs  in  the  Field

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Girls in the Geese-pond

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Hippo in the Hippodrome

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2022)

Ink in the Inkwell 

J


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Junk in the Junk-Drawer

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Keep  in  the  Kitchen

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2022)

*Lighting Bugs in the Linen Closet!

M*


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Munchkins in the Mud

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2022)

Nothing in the News 

O


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Orpheus in the Opera

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Pause  in   the Proceedings

Q


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Quilt fabric in the Quilt chest

R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Reports in the Recordings

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Sitting  in  the   Stadium

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Teddies in the Trench

U


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Undies in the Underwear Drawer

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Vixens in the Vineyard

W


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 21, 2022)

Whimsy in the Wallpaper

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Xeroxing in the XRay room

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Yodeling in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Ziplining in the Zone

A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Audience in the Aisles

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2022)

Bedlam in the Bedroom

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Cats in the Cradle

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2022)

Damp  in  the  Dryer

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Earplugs in the Euphrates

F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2022)

*Folks in the Fairgrounds

G*


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Geese in the Gaggle

H


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Hangry in the Hypoglycemics

I


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2022)

Ill  in  the Infirmary

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2022)

Jackals in the Jungle

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Kangaroos in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2022)

*Lights in the Living Room

M *


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2022)

Moose in the Meadow 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Napalm in the Nunnery

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 27, 2022)

Owls in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Parrots in the Park

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

Quartz in the Quicksand

R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2022)

Running in the Race

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Surfing in the Sea

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2022)

*Tweeting in the Trees!

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2022)

Umpires in the Undergrowth

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Vicars in the Vineyard

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2022)

Wriggling in the Water

XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2022)

Wandering in the Woods

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Xbox game in the Xbox

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2022)

Yelling in the Yard  

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Zigzagging in the Zoo


A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2022)

Ants in the Attic

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2022)

Boats  in the Bay

C


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)

Cats in the Cradle

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2022)

Dog in the Dog House

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2022)

Erase  in  the  Exam

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Fences in the Farm

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Geese in the Grain Bin

H *


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 3, 2022)

Hippos in the Hydrangeas

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Idiots in the Insane- Asylum

J


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Jerks in the Jury

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Koalas in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Lemmings in the Loo


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Mist in the Meadow

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Noisy  in  the  Neighborhood

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2022)

Oil in the Olives 

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Praying in the Pews


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 4, 2022)

Quails in the Quartermaster

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Reining  in  the   Rebels

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 5, 2022)

Skiing in the Snow

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Talking in the Teleprompter

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Undergraduates in the University

V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2022)

Verbs  in  the  Vernacular

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Whales in the Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2022)

Zero's in the Zone

A


----------



## Meringue (Oct 6, 2022)

Announcers in the Auditorium  



B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Bales in the Barn

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Cows in the Cornfield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2022)

Droplets in the Dew

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2022)

Ewes in the Estuary

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

Fire in the Foundry 

G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

Girls in the Gymnasium

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2022)

*Hogs in the Hog Pen

I*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

Ice in the Igloo

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Jawbreaker in the Jaw

K


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Kisses in the Kindergarten

L


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 8, 2022)

Lullabies in the Laboratory

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Monks in the Monastry 

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Numbats in the Night

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)

Orchids in the Outhouse

P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Puppies in the Pawn Shop

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2022)

Qualify in the Query

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Rats in the Rafters

S


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Salami in the Sandwiches

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2022)

Toys in the Toybox 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

*Ukuleles in the Underbrush

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 10, 2022)

Voles in the Vines

W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Waiting in the Wings

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Xena in the Xeroxroom

Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Yeomen in the Yacht

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Zippers in the ZootSuit!

A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2022)

Angels in the Atmosphere

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2022)

Bats  in  the  Belfry

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2022)

@JustBonee I like your new name! 

Clams in the Cottage

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

Dodgers in the Dugouts

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Earrings in the Ear

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

Fish in the Fountain

G


----------



## Meringue (Oct 12, 2022)

Grease in the Grill




H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Hogs in the Henhouse

I


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)

Iguanas in the Igloo

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Junk in the Jeep

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2022)

Keys in the Kitchen

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

Leaving in the Morning

M


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Millionaires in the Mansion

N


----------



## Meringue (Oct 13, 2022)

Nutfinches in the Nest   



O


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Oranges in the Oval

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2022)

Place  in  the  Pocket

Q


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Quadruplets in the Quartet

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

Red wine in the black bottle

S


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Steers in the Slaughterhouse

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

Turtles in the Tigris

U


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Unicorns in the Underground

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Vicars in the Vineyard

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Wolves in the Wild

X/Y


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 14, 2022)

Yobs in the Yard

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2022)

*Zebras in the Zoo

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Alone  in the Alcove

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2022)

Bears in the Bluebells

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Cats in the Catnip patch

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2022)

Dinner in the Diner

E


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 15, 2022)

Elves in the Estuary

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2022)

Fat in the Food

G


----------



## Meringue (Oct 16, 2022)

Guests in the Garden   


.H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)

Hobbits in the Haystacks

I


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 16, 2022)

Imagination in the Imbecile 

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Jumping-Jack-Flash in the Jeep

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

Keg  in the Kayak

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2022)

Lounging in the Livingroom

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Movement in the Meadow

N


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Nannies in the Nursery

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Octopi in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2022)

Pals in the Pubs

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Quails in the Queens room


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Rhombus in the Rebus

S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Salt in the Sand

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

*Treefrogs in the Trees

U*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Unicorns in the undergrowth

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2022)

Venetians in Venice

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2022)

Wade  in  the  Water

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 19, 2022)

Yellow Bellied Sapsuckers in the Yogurt

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

Apes in the Arbor

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Bats  in  the  Belfry

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2022)

Cats in the Car

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Dingos in the Den

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 21, 2022)

Elephants in the Embassy

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2022)

Face  in  the Future

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2022)

Geckos in the Garbage

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 21, 2022)

Hobbits in the Humidor

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2022)

*Ice in the Igloos

J*


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Jalapeno's in the Jar

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2022)

Kata   in  the Karate

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Lovers in the Lane

M


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Murderers in the Mafia

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Nutmeg in the Nachos

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2022)

Orang Utans in the Orangery

P


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Parrots in the Pantry

Q/R*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2022)

Racing  in  the  Ravine

S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

Sandwiches in the Suitcase 

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 23, 2022)

Tarantulas in the Trunk

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Undergraduates in the University

V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2022)

Vessels in the Vains

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Walking in the Winter

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Xeroxing in the xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2022)

Yodeling in the Yard

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

Zebras  in  the   Zoo

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 25, 2022)

Aphids in the Asters

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

Bees in the Bonnet

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2022)

Cruising  in  the  Country

D


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Diving in the Dumpster

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Eating in the Eatery

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

Fighting in the Factory 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2022)

Gurgling in the Greenhouse

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2022)

Housewife in the house


I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2022)

Illness in the Infirmary

J


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

Jumping in the Jury Room

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)

Kittens in the Kaboodle

L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2022)

*Ladybugs in the Laundry Room

M*


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Men in the Man-cave

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2022)

Nuns in the Nunnery

O


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 26, 2022)

Oranges in the Orphanage

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2022)

Prank  in  the  Park

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Quartz in the Quarry

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Roses in the ring

S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2022)

Sunny in the Shade

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2022)

Tinytn's in the Tower

U


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Urchins in the Underbrush 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2022)

*Vipers in the Valley

W*


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 27, 2022)

Whispers in the Wind

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Yellowjackets in the Yarrow.

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Zip  in  the  Zoom

A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Air-ballons in the Airport

B


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 28, 2022)

Bats in the belfry.

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Cats in the Cradle

D


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 28, 2022)

Dragons in the Dungeon 

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Elve's in the Eaves

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Frappés in the Freezer

G


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Giraffes in the Garage

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Horse In the Hayshed

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Ice in the icebucket

J


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Jorge in the Jungle

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2022)

Kittens  in  the  Kibble

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Ladies in the Loungeroom

M


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Missionaries in the Monastery 

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Nightlights in the Northwing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Orchids in the Outfield

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Play  in  the   Puddles

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

Queasiness in the Quarter

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Rats in the Rafters

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Singing  in  the Shower

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2022)

Toad in the Trap

U/V


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Urchins in Underflow

V


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Villains in the Vatican

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2022)

Windy in the Windmill

X/Y


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Yodelers in the Yachtsmen 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2022)

Applied  in  the Application

B


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 2, 2022)

Beatles in the Bandstand

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2022)

Cops in the Cells

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2022)

Do's in the Don'ts 

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2022)

Earplugs in the Ears

F


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Flatulence in the Fraternity 

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Guests in the Greenhouse

H


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Housekeepers in the Hotel

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2022)

Iceberg in the Igloo

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Jockeys in the Jungle

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

Kids  in  the  Kitchen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 3, 2022)

Lemons in the Lemonade

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Malt in the Milk

N


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 3, 2022)

Nigerians in the Nutmeg

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Ocelots in the Orchard

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2022)

Parsley in the Petticoats

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Quiet  in  the   Quarters

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2022)

Rowing in the River

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Singing in the Shower

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2022)

Talking  in the   Theater

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Urchins in the Umbrella

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Vines in the Valley

W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2022)

*Water in the Well!

X/Y/Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Yelling in  the  Yard

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Ziplining on the Zipline

A


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Aardvarks on the Airplane

B


----------



## Meringue (Nov 5, 2022)

Butter on the Bread   



C


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Cars in the Collision 

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Ducks in the Doghouse

E


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

Eels in the Eaves

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Farm  in  the  Family

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Girls in the Garden

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Hang  in  the  Hallway

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Ivy in the Interior

J


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Justices in the Jailhouse

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

Kids in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2022)

Ladies in the Ladies Room 


M


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Messages in the Mailroom 

N


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Nuns in the Narthex

O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)

Object in  the  Ocean


P


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 7, 2022)

Pandas in the Poppies

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

Queens in the Quarry

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

Riding in the Rodeo

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2022)

*Snakes in the Sailboat

T*


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Tea leaves in the Teacup

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Undies in the University

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Violets in the Vase

W


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

What's in the wastebin

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Xylophonist in the Xerox room

Y/Z


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Yings in the yang

Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2022)

Zebra in the Zoo


A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Ants in the Attic

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Blizzard in the Bahamas

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Children in the Choir

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2022)

Dogs in the Daffodils

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2022)

Eleven  in  the  Elevator

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Following in the Footsteps

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Geese in the Garden

H


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Hikers in the Hills

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Indians in the Igloo 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

Jonquils in the Jalopy

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Koalas in the Kitchen

L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Light in the Lampshade

M


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

Manikins in the Mogul

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Networks in the News

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Oranges in the Orchard

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Potatoes in the Potluck

Q


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Quadruplets in the Quartets

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Rise  in  the  Ranks

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

Salt in the Earth

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Tiger In the Tree

U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2022)

Uncle in the Ukraine

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Voice in  the  Village

W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2022)

*Whales in the Water

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2022)

Youngsters in the Yard  

Z


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 12, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2022)

Ants in the Ant-hills

B


----------



## Ceege (Nov 12, 2022)

Babies in the bath

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Chickens in the Coop

D


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Danger in the Devil

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Emissaries in the Embassy 

F


----------



## Meringue (Nov 13, 2022)

Ferrets in the Field  




G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Goats  in  the  Garden


H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2022)

*Horses in the Hay

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Important in the Identity

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Jumping In the Jeep

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2022)

Kitten in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

Lemurs in the Lava

M


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Mummies in the Mausoleum

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

Ninjas in the Nunnery

O


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Orphans in the Orphanage 

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2022)

Police in the Palace 

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Queasiness in the Quagmire

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2022)

Running  in  the  Rain

S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Splashing in the Sauna

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Talking in the Telephone

U/V


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Ulysses in the Underworld

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Vineyards in the Village

W


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2022)

Wombats in the Wilderness

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

X-Con in the X-ray

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2022)

*Yaks in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Ants in the Amber

B


----------



## Patch (Nov 15, 2022)

Blackbirds in the Backyard

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2022)

Cars in the Caravan  


D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Down in  the Dumps

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2022)

Evening in the East

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Frolicking in the Forrest

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Gnats in the Garage

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Hiccups in the Hyenas

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Ink in the Inkwell

J


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 17, 2022)

Jurists in the Jury Room

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2022)

Kiwis in the Kale

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

Lumpy in the Leotard 

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Man in the Moon


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Numbats in the night

O


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Owls in the Outhouse

P*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Pink pig in the Pigpen

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Quartz in the Quarry

R


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Ripples in the River

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Sunny in the South 

T


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Truth in the Testimony

U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Urine in the Urinal 

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Vicar in the Vineyard

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2022)

Water  in  the  Well

X/Y


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 20, 2022)

Yawning in the Yogi

Z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

Zappas in the Zone

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2022)

*Ants in the Ant Hill

B*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2022)

Bees in the Barn

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2022)

Cozy  in  the  Chair

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Dingo in the Den

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Earrings in the Earlobes 

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2022)

Farming in the Fields

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

Gumballs in the Gumbo

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 21, 2022)

Hums in the Hives

I


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2022)

Indians in the Igloo

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)

Joker  in  the  Jail

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Kittens in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Lovers In the Lane

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Math in the mathmatics

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)

New  in  the  Neighborhood

O


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2022)

*Oysters in the Ocean

P*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

People in the Park

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Queens in the Quail cage

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Rutabagas in the Rubbish

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Sailing in the Sailboat

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2022)

Tour  in  the  Town

U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

United in the Ukrain

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Vicars in the Vineyard

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Women in the Washroom

X/Y


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Xenophobes in the Xylophonists 

Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Yolanda's in the Yard

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Zebras in the Zoo

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2022)

*Anacondas in the Alley

B*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

Bats in the belfry

C


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 24, 2022)

Caterpillars in the Cabbage.

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Dogs in the Diner

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2022)

Early  in  the  Evening

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Fluff in the Fence

G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2022)

*Grease in the Grass

H*


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 25, 2022)

Hay in the Haybarn

I


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 25, 2022)

Illness in the Infirmary

J


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Junk in the Jewelry Box

K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2022)

*Knickknacks in the keepsakes!

L*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Laundry in the laundry-basket

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Mittens in the Mudroom

N


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 25, 2022)

Nuts in the Nuttery

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Olives in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Papers in the Pile

Q


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Quadruplets in the Quartet

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

Rowing in the River

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Suitcases in the Ship

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

Tina's in the Tea Room

U


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

Unicorns in the Universe

V


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 27, 2022)

Violets in the vases

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Wash marks in the Window pane

x/ y/ z?


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Xylophonists in the Xebecs 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Youthfulness in Yourself

Z/ A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Zebra's in the Zoo

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Antelopes in the Andes

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Bears in the Bathroom!

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Children in the Creche

D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*Dirt in the Dining Room

E*


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Errors in the Essay

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Falcons in the Fairgrounds

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 28, 2022)

Gnats in the Grass

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2022)

Hippies in the Hut

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm in the Inside

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Jokes in the Jungle

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Koalas in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Love in the Letters

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Mummy in the Museum

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Nutrients in the Nourishments 

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Olives in the Olive trees

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Peaches in the Pie

Q


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Rabies in the Reindeer

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2022)

Starfish in the Sand

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2022)

Tailspin  in  the  Thunderstorm

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Urchins in the Undertow

V


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Varmints in the Vineyard

W


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 1, 2022)

Whispers in the wind.

X


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

Xtra in the Xterior  

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Yams in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2022)

Zones  in  the  Zoo

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Ants in the Attic 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2022)

*Bats in the Belfry

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2022)

Crows in the Cottage

D


----------



## Ceege (Dec 2, 2022)

Dimes in the Dish

E


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Emissions in the Exhaust

F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2022)

*Fish in the Fishbowl

G*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2022)

Grease in the Grill   




H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2022)

Hairs in the Haggis

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2022)

*Ice in the Ice Chest

J *


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Jackaroos in the Jeep

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Knots in the Knitting

L


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Leaves on the Lawn

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2022)

Marsh in the Mallow 

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Numbats in the night

O


----------



## Ceege (Dec 4, 2022)

Oysters in the Ocean

P


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

Parachutes in the Plane

Q/Rr


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2022)

Run  in  the  Road

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Salmonella in the Salmon

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2022)

Tarantula in the Tent 

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Uber drivers in the University

V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 5, 2022)

Vixens in the Vineyard



W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Wandering in the Willows

x/ y/ z?


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Xenophobia in the Xylophonists 

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2022)

*Yaks in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Zips in the Zapper

A


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Airborne in the Army 

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Beetles in the Brambles

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Cacti in the Castle

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Daughter  in  the  Dormitory

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Erased in the Edits

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Fins in the Fish

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Giggle in the Girls

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

Help   in  the  Hospital

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Inchworm in the Iris clump

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Jokers in the Jumping Castle

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Kite String in the Kite Store

L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2022)

*Lights in the Lighthouse

M *


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Maids in the milking shed

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Noisy in the Nightclub

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Ocelots in the Oval

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

Pilot  in  the Plane

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Quiet in the Quarry

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Rowing in the River

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Swimming in the Sea

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2022)

Truck in the Tunnel

U


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2022)

*Utensils in the Utility Shed

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2022)

Voices    in  the  Valley

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2022)

Wombats in the Winery

XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Xxxx's in the Ooooo's

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2022)

*Yaks in the Yard

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Zebras in the Zipline

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Ants in the Attic

B


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

Biscuits in the breadbox

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Crispies in the Cookies

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Dominos in the Desk Drawer

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Eggs in the Eggcarton

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Figs in the Flapjacks

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2022)

Goats in the Gallery

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2022)

Honey  in  the Hive

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Ink in the Inkwell

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Ice in the Icebox

J


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Jalapenos in the Jars

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Kittens in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Ladies in the Loo

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Marmalade   in  the  Muffin

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Nut's in the Nachos

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Olives in the Oreo's ?  
P


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Picnickers in the Pavilion

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2022)

Quacking in the Quarry

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Roosters in the Roof

S


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Sisters in the Seminary

T


----------



## Meringue (Dec 16, 2022)

Tenors in the Theatre 



U


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Ushering in the Ukranians

V


----------



## Ceege (Dec 16, 2022)

Violets in the vase

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Whales in the Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Dec 16, 2022)

Xenotimes in the Xenolith

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Yodlers in the Yard

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*Zebras in the Zoo

A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Americans in the Army

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Bees in the Bonnet

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Coats in the Classrooms

D


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Decisions in the Documents

Ee


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Everyone's in the Elevator !

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Fruit in the Fridge

G


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Gastroenteritis in the Gut

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Hamsters in the Hallway

I


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Inuit in the Igloos

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Judges  in the Jury

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 19, 2022)

Knights in the Keep

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Leaves in the Lake

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Mice in the Maze

N


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2022)

Nuts in the Nutcracker

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Odor in the Outhouse

P


----------



## Ceege (Dec 20, 2022)

Penguins in the Parade

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Queens in Queen City

R


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Revelers in the Restroom

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2022)

Sailors in the Saloon

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Tree Frogs in the Trees

U*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Undies in the Universe

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Vines in the Valley

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)

Wine in the Winter

X


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Xanax in the Xray

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 22, 2022)

Yawning in  the  Yard

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Zucchini in the Zoo

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Animals in the Arena

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2022)

*Bats in the Barn

C*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Cows in the Cornfield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Drunk in the Desert

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Eggs in the Emu

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Flamingos in the Fondue!

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2022)

Guests in the Garden

H


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Headaches in the Hangover

I


----------



## Ceege (Dec 24, 2022)

Incident at Iron Mountain

J


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Jesuits in the Jury

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Kissing in the Kitchen

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

Lounging in the Lounge

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Mixing in the Mill

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Names in the Namebook

O


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Oats in the Oatmeal

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Pepperoni in the Pizza

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2022)

Rain  in  the  Rainforest

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Silver in the Sword

T


----------



## Ceege (Dec 28, 2022)

Together at the Theater

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Unicorns in the Universe 

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Vacationing in the Valley

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Whales in the Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Yesterday  in   the  Yard

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Zebra's in the Zone

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

Antelope in the Air Mattress

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2022)

Bunnies in the Basement

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2022)

Caterpillars in the Cabbages

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Dumplings in the Doorway

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Earrings in the ear

F


----------



## Ceege (Dec 30, 2022)

Frog in the Fountain

G


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Gophers in the Garden

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy  in  the Hobbit

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Ink in the Inkwell

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Jasperware in the Junkyard

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Kissing in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Living in the light

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2023)

Mellow  in  the  Morning

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2023)

Nuns in the Nave

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2023)

*Otters in the Ocean

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Paprika in the Pavlova

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Quails in the Quarry

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2023)

*Rats in the Rubbish

S*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Swimming in The Summer

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Turnips in the Takeaway

U


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Underwear in the Upolstery

V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Violets in the Vineyard

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2023)

Weary  in  the  War

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Yodeling in the Yard

Z/A


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 2, 2023)

Zesty in the zoo

A


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

Atoms in the Atmosphere

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Balloons in the Ballroom

C


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

*Caricatures in the Comics 

D*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Deep in the Dougout

E


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 3, 2023)

Echo in the Elevator

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fires in the Forest

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Geese in the Garden

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Hobbits in the House

I


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2023)

Indians in the Igloo's 

J


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 3, 2023)

Jack in the John


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2023)

Kinks in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

Llamas in the Lagoon

M


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Music in the Morning

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Ninga's in the Nut-house

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Opals in the Open


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Playing in the puddles

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Questions in the Quiz

R


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Robots in the road

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Thursday at 7:10 AM)

Squids in the Sea

T


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 7:23 AM)

Teenagers in the Tent

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 8:15 AM)

Uprising in the University

V


----------



## JustBonee (Thursday at 10:15 AM)

Verse  in  the  Vocal

W


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 10:16 AM)

Wiggle in the Walk

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:19 PM)

Xanax in the Xalapa punch

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 2:46 PM)

Your in the Yearbooks?

Z/ A


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 4:37 PM)

Ziplining in the Zoo

A


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 5:38 PM)

Airplanes in the Airports

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Friday at 6:28 AM)

Bears in the Bluebells

C


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 6:37 AM)

Change  in the Cashdrawer

D


----------



## JustBonee (Friday at 8:00 AM)

Dancing  in  the  Dark

E


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:34 PM)

Earrings in the Ear

F


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:48 PM)

Flowers in the Fields 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 8:54 PM)

Gingivitis in the Gums

H


----------



## JustBonee (Saturday at 8:39 AM)

Heart in  the  Home

I


----------



## Patch (Saturday at 1:11 PM)

Informants in the Investigation

J


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:32 PM)

Jesters in the Jeep

K


----------



## tinytn (Saturday at 6:43 PM)

Keys in the Kitchen

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 10:18 PM)

Lilacs in the Lounge

M


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 1:55 PM)

Milk in the Moo-cows  

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Monday at 7:14 AM)

Nothing in the Notebook

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 8:22 AM)

Opera in the Outhouse

P


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 10:04 AM)

Panic in the Prison

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Monday at 10:32 AM)

Rug  in the Room

S


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 10:33 AM)

Seagulls in the Sea

T


----------



## JustBonee (Monday at 12:09 PM)

Tingle  in  the  Toes

U


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:42 PM)

Uniforms in the University

V


----------



## Meringue (Monday at 2:46 PM)

Vixens in the Valley


W


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 3:44 PM)

Water in the Well

x/y


----------

